# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդ

## Է Ն Ց Ո

Կցանկանայի իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը Ֆրեյդի (հայերեն Ֆրոյդ) տեսուտյան մասին

շնորհակալություն :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես նրան բավարար չափով չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց ինչքան էլ ուսումնասիրել եմ, կարող եմ ասել հետևյալը. անկասկած, նա հեղափոխոություն է կատարել, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրա տեսության հետ ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ: Գտնում եմ, որ այստեղ ամեն ինչ աղավաղվել ու ընդհանրացվել է զուտ այն պատճառով, որ նա, լինելով հոգեբույժ և շփվելով հոգեկան հիվանդների հետ, որոշ բաներ հայտնաբերելով նրանց մոտ, տարածել է բոլորի վրա:

Հիմա հավես ու ժամանակ չունեմ, թե չէ շատ կգրեի:  :Tongue:

----------


## Arisol

Մեկ ամսից ավել ա, ինչ Ֆրոյդի գիրքը սեղանիս դրած ա: Երկու էջ կարդացել եմ, բայց բան չեմ հասկացել ա) զզվելի շրիֆտով ա գրված, բ) անհասկանալի տերմիններ կան: Շատ եմ լսել իր տեսության մասին, բայց երբ տեսնում եմ այդ գրքի հաստությունը…կարդալու ցանկությունս կորում ա, բայց օրինակ երազների վերաբերյալ իր կատարած վերլուծություններն ինձ բավականին գովացնում են, քանի որ ամեն անգամ, երբ իր վերլուծությամբ վեր եմ լուծել երազներս՝ համընկնում է իրականության/ապագայի հետ :Wink:  :

----------


## Shushanik

Կարծում եմ բանական մարդու համար վիրավորական է մտածել, որ իր ցանկացած առարքի հիմքում ընկած է լիբիդոն (սեռական բնազդը) և թանատոսը (մահվան բնազդը)։ :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ բանական մարդու համար վիրավորական է մտածել, որ իր ցանկացած առարքի հիմքում ընկած է լիբիդոն (սեռական բնազդը) և թանատոսը (մահվան բնազդը)։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։  :Think:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Կարծում եմ բանական մարդու համար վիրավորական է մտածել, որ իր ցանկացած առարքի հիմքում ընկած է լիբիդոն (սեռական բնազդը) և թանատոսը (մահվան բնազդը)։


հասկանում եմ քո զգուշությունը չնայած ես էլ համաձայն չեմ ֆրեյդի հետ ,
ես հասկանում եմ ,որ ամեն արարքի և ընդանրապես ամեն մարդկային ֆւնկցիայի հիմքում ընկած է վախը և զարգացում ապրելու բնազդը (կարելի է ասել նաև էվուլությա բայց ես ուրիշ ձև ձևակերպեցի)

ու մի ուրիշ բան էլ բանական մարդը ունի կենդանական բնածին բնազդներ ու ոչ մի կերպ դրանցից չի կարա հրաժարվի :
ասենք թեկուզ եթե մարդը սեքսով չզբաղվի մեկա բնությունը երազխաբության միջոցով լրացնումա եդ պահանջը 
միթե ճիշտ չեմ ես? :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 
որքան էլ մարդը բանականության հետևից գնա որքան էլ լինի խելացի ու կրթված մեկա բնությունը ավելի հզորա ու վեր ետ ամեն ինչից ու օրենքը չի խախտում մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիայում  (եթե իհարկե մարդը չունի արատներ կամ հիվանդ չի)

----------


## Shushanik

Կարծում եմ , մարդը ամեօբայից էվոլուցիա ապրելով մարդ է դարձել որ տարբերվի նրանից, ու գոնե սահմանազատի զգացմւնքը բնազդից... :Think:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Կարծում եմ , մարդը ամեօբայից էվոլուցիա ապրելով մարդ է դարձել որ տարբերվի նրանից, ու գոնե սահմանազատի զգացմւնքը բնազդից...


դու շատ Ճիշտ ես որոշել , ո ր կարծես մարդը ամեոբայից էվոլուցիա ապրելով մարդ է դարձել :
Եթե դա ճիշտա ես շատ կհիասթափվեմ կյանքից, որովհետև ետ նույն ամեոբայից լիքը ուրիշ կենդանիներ են առաջացել  ու էվոլուցիայի ընթացքում ոչմեկը մարդ չի դառել կամ որևէ բանական կենադի 

եսքան բան  :Wink:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ես իհարկե կարտահայտեի իմ տեսակետը, կվիճաբանեի շատերիդ հետ... բայց դա չեմ անի, միայն մեկ պաճառով, քանի-որ դուք դատում եք մի բանի մասին ինչից ( տվյալ դեպքում ումից) շատ թերի տեղեկություններ ունեք և խորությամբ չեմ ուսումնասիրել :
Միայն կասեմ մի բան. Ֆրոյդը հոգեբանության և հատկապես հոգևերլուծության հիմնադիրներից մեկն է, նրա շնորհիվ է այդ գիտությունը այսքան առաջընթաց ապրել: Նրա դերը ահռելի է ( չեմ վախենա այդ որակավորումից) գիտության այդ ասպարզեզում : Իսկ գիտության մեջ ամեն նոր թեորիա կարող է սխալ ընկալվել /մեկնաբանվել/ զարգանալ / հակադրման ենթարկվել .../ օգտագործվել և ի օգուտ , և ի վնաս գիտությանը/ մարդկությանը/ բնությանը... :Smile:

----------

Agni (12.01.2010), KiLa (07.05.2010), Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Արևածագ (07.05.2010), Մինա (26.09.2011), ՆանՍ (10.11.2011)

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

Ապրես, թե չէ ես մտածում եմ ովա ետ Ֆրեյդը, որտեղիցա
դու դեմք ես 
բայց նորից եմ ասում ապրես

----------


## dire

Մի առիթով Ֆրոյդն ասել է, որ այն մարդը, ով տվել է առաջին հայհոյանքը, դրել է քաղաքակրթության հիմքը: Ինչ նկատի ունի Ֆրոյդը?

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մի առիթով Ֆրոյդն ասել է, որ այն մարդը, ով տվել է առաջին հայհոյանքը, դրել է քաղաքակրթության հիմքը: Ինչ նկատի ունի Ֆրոյդը?


Դուք դրա պատասխանը գիտեք, ուղղակի հարցնում եք տեսնեք մենք էլ գիտե՞նք,  թե ոչ:   :Jpit:

----------


## dire

> Դուք դրա պատասխանը գիտեք, ուղղակի հարցնում եք տեսնեք մենք էլ գիտե՞նք,  թե ոչ:


 Պատասխան անշուշտ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է ունենա, սակայն պատասխանները կարող են միմյանցից էականորեն տարբերվել: Ես պարզապես միտում ունեմ լսելու տարաբնույթ կարծիքներ Ֆրոյդի տեսակետի շուրջ:

----------


## Sphinx

> Մի առիթով Ֆրոյդն ասել է, որ այն մարդը, ով տվել է առաջին հայհոյանքը, դրել է քաղաքակրթության հիմքը: Ինչ նկատի ունի Ֆրոյդը?


 Ֆրոյդը մի փոքր այլ կերպ է ասել.«Այն մարդը, որն առաջինը հակառակորդի վրա քար նետելու փոխարեն հայհոյիչ խոսք  է
նետել,դրել է քաղաքակրթության հիմքը»: :Tongue: 
Ֆրոյդը ,կարծես թե, նկատի ունի այն պատմական դեպքը, երբ մարդը ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդարը փոխարինել է *հատուկ նշանակության խոսքով*՝սեփական ագրեսիվությունը պարպելու համար և կոնֆլիկտն ավարտել առանց արյան՝ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (29.01.2010), Chilly (06.05.2010), Inana (15.07.2010), Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Արևածագ (07.05.2010), Մինա (26.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.09.2013), ՆանՍ (10.11.2011), Վիշապ (28.01.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ես իհարկե կարտահայտեի իմ տեսակետը, կվիճաբանեի շատերիդ հետ... բայց դա չեմ անի, միայն մեկ պաճառով, քանի-որ դուք դատում եք մի բանի մասին ինչից ( տվյալ դեպքում ումից) շատ թերի տեղեկություններ ունեք և խորությամբ չեմ ուսումնասիրել :
> Միայն կասեմ մի բան. Ֆրոյդը հոգեբանության և հատկապես հոգևերլուծության հիմնադիրներից մեկն է, նրա շնորհիվ է այդ գիտությունը այսքան առաջընթաց ապրել: Նրա դերը ահռելի է ( չեմ վախենա այդ որակավորումից) գիտության այդ ասպարզեզում : Իսկ գիտության մեջ ամեն նոր թեորիա կարող է սխալ ընկալվել /մեկնաբանվել/ զարգանալ / հակադրման ենթարկվել .../ օգտագործվել և ի օգուտ , և ի վնաս գիտությանը/ մարդկությանը/ բնությանը...


Կարող եմ ճշգրտում մտցնել` ոչ միայն հիմնադիրներից մեկը, այլ հենց հիմնադիրը: Համարվում է, որ նա է մտցրել անգիտակցականի գաղափարը ընդհանրապես և ապացուցել դրա իրականում գոյութէյուն ունենալը /մինչ այդ կային փիլիսոփաներ, որ խոսում էին դրա մասին, բայց գաղափարի տարածումը հենց Ֆրոյդի շնորհիվ էր/: Ինչ վերաբերում է լիբիդոյին և թանատոսին. պետք չի էդքան նեղ ընկալել այս հասկացությունները: Դա միայն այն երկու հակադարձ էներգիաներն են, որոնք ընկած են մարդու ցանկացած տեսակի գործունեության հիմքում /եթե գործունեությունը կառուցողական է, կյանքը հաստատող, ապա ուղղորդվում է լիբիդոյով, այսինքն հիմնված է ինքնապահպանման և տեսակի պահմանման բնազդների վրա, իսկ եթե դեստրուկտիվ է, քայքայիչ, ապա հիմնվում է թանատոսի վրա:/

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (28.01.2010), Quyr Qery (09.07.2012)

----------


## anihakobyan

Ճիշտն ասած ինձ ընդհանրապես դուր չի գալիս Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները,բացառությամբ Երազների Մեկնաբանություն և Սարսափներ բաժնից;Կարծում եմ Ֆրոյդի տեսությանը և վերլուծություններին դեմ են աղջիկների մեծամասնությունը :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ ընդհանրապես դուր չի գալիս Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները,բացառությամբ Երազների Մեկնաբանություն և Սարսափներ բաժնից;Կարծում եմ Ֆրոյդի տեսությանը և վերլուծություններին դեմ են աղջիկների մեծամասնությունը


*Հայ* աղջիկների :Wink:  էհ, դուր գա - դուր չգա, մեկ է՝ ճիշտ է:
Համ էլ՝ Ֆրեյդի տեսության աղջիկներին դուր չգալը բնավ այդ աղջիկների օգտին չի խոսում: Նույնիսկ եթե այդ աղջիկները հետաքրքիր կապույտ թե կանաչ, չեմ հիշում, աչքեր ունեն :Wink:

----------


## anihakobyan

Փաստորեն Ռայդեռ,դու հավանում ես Ֆրոյդի տեսությունը???Իսկ դու գիտես որ վարկած կա որ Ֆրոյդը իր հոգեվերլուծության Տեսությունը գրելիս ունեցել է որոշակի հոգեկան շեղվածություն?? :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Փաստորեն Ռայդեռ,դու հավանում ես Ֆրոյդի տեսությունը???Իսկ դու գիտես որ վարկած կա որ Ֆրոյդը իր հոգեվերլուծության Տեսությունը գրելիս* ունեցել է որոշակի հոգեկան շեղվածություն??*


Ենթագիտակցորեն ինքնապաշտպանական գրառու՞մ, թե՞ հիմնավորված գրառում :Think:  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (06.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես, կհամարձակվեի պնդել, Հայաստանի ամենամեծ ֆրեյդիստներից եմ:
Ֆրեյդի տեսության հիմքում ընկած է այն գաղափարը, որ հոգեկան շեղումները խիստ հազվադեպ են առաջանում ֆիզիկական շեղումների հիման վրա: Ներմուծեց նևրոզների ու պսիխոզների գաղափարների լրիվ նոր սահմանումներ, ցույց տվեց, որ գրեթե բոլոր մարդիկ ունեն նևրոզներ: Ապացուցեց, որ խորը նևրոզները շատ հաճախ մանկությունում վերապրած հոգեբանական տրավմաներից են առաջանում: Ցույց տվեց, թե ինչպես են մարդու անգիտակցական ապրումներն անդրադառնում մարդու քնի մեջ:
Ի վերջո, առանձնացրեծ մարդու մտավոր գործունեության գիտակցական, անգիտակցական ու ենթագիտակցական բաղադրիչները, նշեց անհատականության ֆրագմենտացիան իդի, էգոյի ու սուպերէգոյի: Ահա թե ինչու էին քսաներորդ դարի սկզբին Ֆրեյդին քննադատում՝ այդ ժամանակաշրջանի կլինիկական հոգեբուժությունը համարում էր, որ եթե մարդը հոգեկան խանգարում ունի, ապա նա ֆիզիկապես թերի է: Բուժում էին պարզապես հասարակությունից առանձնացնելով, մորֆինի միջոցով բանջարեղեն դարձնելով կամ լոբոտամիայով:
Մեկ էլ նրա համար, որ Վիկտորիական դարաշրջանում, երբ մի քանի հոգու հետ սեքս արած աղջկան կդնեին «կլինիկական նիմֆոմանիա» դիագնոզ ու կփակեին հոգեբուժարանում, Ֆրեյդը խոսում էր սեքսուալ տեսության մասին: Դու ինչքանո՞վ ես տեղյակ Ֆրեյդից տեսություններից: Սովորաբար Ֆրեյդը խիստ դուր չի գալիս այն մարդկանց, ովքեր *լսել են Ֆրեյդի տեսությունների մասին*:

----------

Agni (06.05.2010), Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Արևածագ (07.05.2010), Մինա (26.09.2011), ՆանՍ (10.11.2011)

----------


## Agni

ՁյաՁյա ԶԻգիին բան չասեք :Smile:  Էտ իմ միտքը չի նրան Էտպես դիմելու, բժիշկ Բլեյլեռի երեխաներն էին էտպես դիմում նրան: Մի խոսքով այս մարդը, որ չլիներ հոգեբանության շատ ճյուղեր չէր զարգանա...

----------

Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Renata (09.11.2011), Rhayader (06.05.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2011)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ենթագիտակցորեն ինքնապաշտպանական գրառու՞մ, թե՞ հիմնավորված գրառում


Չէ, Վիստ, պռոստո որ Ֆրեյդը տասնիններորդ դարի վերջին խոսում էր սեքսի մասին, իրան ասում էին՝ գժվել ա էս մարդը, ո՞նցա ա հնարավոր սեքսի մասին խոսել: Դե հիմա էլ մարդիկ կան՝ տանիններորդ դարից առաջ չեն գնացել: Ինչքան էլ սիրուն աչքեր չունենան:

----------


## Agni

Rhayader ջան, բայց համձայնի, որ որոշ դրույթներ նրա մոտ չհղկված են ու հետագայում իր իսկ աշակերտների կողմից ավելի զարգացվեց:
Օրինակ լիբիդոյի գաղափարը ուռճացրելա:

----------


## anihakobyan

Եթե կարելի է կամ եթե հնարավոր է, եկեք առողջ բանավեճ անցկացնենք առանց վիրավորելու. Ես ասեցի որ շատ եմ հավանում Ֆրոյդի Երազների մասին տեսությունը, իրեն համարում եմ հրաշալի երազների մեկնաբանող և վերլուծող, նաև ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս նրա սարսափների մասին տեսությունը, իսկ ես չեմ սիրում ֆրոյդի տեսության այն բաժինը, որտեղ նա պնդում է, որ աղջիկները իրենց մեջ թաքնված նախանձ են տածում տղաների հանդեպ իրենց կառուցվածքային տարբերությունների համար։ Ու նաև ասեմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ, որ դեմ եմ ետ կարծիքին. եթե լսել եք, անգամ հայտնի ամերիկացի հոգեբան Կարեն Հորնին իր տեսությոններով դեմ դուրս եկավ Ֆրոյդին, Յունգը նույնպես հեռացավ Ֆրոյդից, չնայած որ նրանք համաձայն չէին Կոլլեկտիվ անգիտականի թեմաների հետ...Էսքանը։ Եթե կարելի ա ուղղակի եկեք նորմալ խոսենք, այլ ոչ թե վիրավորենք, որովհետև վիրավորել բոլորը կարող են..

----------


## Rhayader

> աղջիկները իրենց մեջ թաքնված նախանձ են տածում տղաների հանդեպ իրենց կառուցվածքային տարբերությունների համար


Կարեն Հորնին էլ, ի պատասխան, պնդում էր, որ տղամարդկանց մեջ էլ ենթագիտակցական նախանձ կա կանացի կառուցվածքային առանձնահատկությունների ու ծննդաբերելու ունակության նկատմամբ: Յունգն էլ դա բացատրում էր կանանց մեջ՝ արական անիմուս բաղադրիչով, տղամարդկանց մեջ՝ իգական անիմա բաղադրիչով:
Ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է ընկնում:
Համաձայն եմ նաև Ագնիի հետ՝ շատ բաներ են անմշակ: Բայց եթե չլիներ Ֆրեյդը, մենք այսօր կունենայինք միայն հոգեբուժություն: Մարդը միայնակ այնպիսի հիմք ստեղծեց ժամանակակից հոգեբանության համար, զարմացած ես մնում:



> Ու նաև ասեմ,որ մենակ ես չեմ որ դեմ եմ ետ կարիքին եթեթ Լսել եք անգամ հայտնի ամերիկացի հոգեբան կարեն հորնին իր տեսությոններով դեմ դուրս եկավ Ֆրոյդին,


Հորնիի մասին արդեն գրել եմ:



> Յունգթ նույնպես հեռացավ Ֆրոյդից,


Յունգը ֆաշիստ էր ու դեբիլ ու պլագիատչիկ (Ագնի, մենակ չխփես):



> չնայած որ նրանք համադզայն չէին Կոլլեկտիվ անգիտականի թեմաների հետ...Էսքանը.եթե կարելի ա ւղղակի եկեք նօևմալ խոսենք,այլ ոչ թե վիրավորենք.Որովհետև վիրավորել բոլորը կարեղ են..


Ջանըմ, քեզ ո՞վ վիրավորեց:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), VisTolog (06.05.2010)

----------


## cold skin

Ի դեպ (c)`  այսօր նրա ծննդյան օրն է...
Շնորհավոր Ձյաձյա Զիգի, դու որ չլինեիր սեքսն էլ չէր լինելու.... :Tongue:

----------

Agni (06.05.2010), Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Rhayader (06.05.2010), SSS (06.05.2010), VisTolog (06.05.2010), Yevuk (07.05.2010)

----------


## Agni

> Յունգը ֆաշիստ էր ու դեբիլ ու պլագիատչիկ (Ագնի, մենակ չխփես):
> :


 :LOL:  չեմ խփի,բայց նա ֆաշիստ չէէէէէր, նա հրեայի արյուն ունի, հա ինչ անենք հարուստ ընտանիքից էր: Իրա մենագրությունները հաճույքով եմ կարդում… Rhayader հարց ունեմ, կարողա նրա քրիստոնյա լինելու փաստնա քեզ անհանհգստացնում, քանի որ նա , լինելով վերլուծաբան, մեծ հարգանքով էր խոսում քրիստոնեության մասին, իսկ Ֆրեյդը՝ հակառակը:

Ինչ վերաբերումա Ֆրեյդին, նա հետաքրքիր դեմք էր ու իզուր չէր, որ Նիչշեի հետ մտերմացան, նրանք երկուսն էլ հոգով ըմբոստ էին: 
P.S. Կմասնակցեմ քննարկումներին հաճույքով:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Rhayader (06.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (10.05.2010)

----------


## Agni

> Ի դեպ (c)`  այսօր նրա ծննդյան օրն է...
> Շնորհավոր Ձյաձյա Զիգի, դու որ չլինեիր սեքսն էլ չէր լինելու....


Մի բան հիշեցի դրա հետ կապված… 2006թ.ին տորթ էինք առել ու նշում էինք Զիգիի 150-ամյակը: Գնացինք խանութ, ասում եմ. «Մեզ ծնունդի մոմ կտա՞ք, բայց որ 150 լինի»:Լուրջ եմ ասում խանութի աղջկա աչքերը մի պահ մեծացան :Shok:  ու կարկափելով ասումա.«Ո՞վա 150 տարեկան, ուզում եմ տեսնեմ», էնքան էինք ծիծաղել...

----------

helium (12.05.2010), kyahi (06.05.2010), Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Rhayader (06.05.2010), VisTolog (06.05.2010), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010), Yevuk (07.05.2010), Մանանա (10.05.2010), Մինա (26.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.09.2013), ՆանՍ (10.11.2011)

----------


## kyahi

նախ ասեմ, որ ես Ֆրեյդ շատ քիչ կարդացած մարդ եմ ու հետևաբար ո՛չ կարող եմ քննադատել այդ մարդուն,ո՛չ էլ կողմ բաներ ասել / ինչը խորհուրդ կտամ բոլորին, ով նրա մասին տեղյակ չէ/: Չնայած մի բան եմ կարդացել ըստ որի, եթե աղջիկը հորը ջուր է տալիս սիրով , ապա աղջիկը հոր նկատմամբ սեռական ցանկություն ունի, չգիտեմ միգուցե սխալ եմ հիշում, բայց մոտս տպավորել է, եթե իմացողները պարզաբանեյին շնորհակալ կլինեյի :Smile: 
Հետո, ինչ վերաբերվում է այն բանին, որ որոշ մարդիկ դեմ են նրան, որ Ֆրեյդը սեռական հոգեբանության վրա է աշխատել, ու կարծում են, որ դա անոռմալություն է ու կարծում են, որ աղջիկները դեմ են, ասեմ, որ այստեղ խնդիրը այն է, որ մենք ապրում ենք Կովկասում՝ Հայաստանում, հետևաբար մեր պապերից եկած, ըստ իս, հնացած ավանդույթները մեզ չեն թողնում հասկանալ Ֆրեյդին ու հաճախ ոմանք մտածում են, որ այդ մարդը ցնդած է սեռական հողի վրա, այստեղ ոչ թե հոգեբանի, այլ մեր հոգաբանական խնդիրն է ու մեր ազգը կարիք ունի Ֆրեյդի նման մեկին, իբրև հոգեբան…
ի դեպ, նա բացի սեռական խնդիրներից նաև շատ այլ թեմաներով ունի աշխատանքներ, ինչու՞ եք կենտրոնանում հենց այդ մեկի վրա:

Հ.գ հուսով եմ սխալ տեղեկություններ չունեմ Ֆրեյդի մասիn

----------

Rhayader (07.05.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

ինձ դուր է գալիս Ֆրոյդի անգիտակցականի մասին տեսությունը և երազների մեկնաբանությունը

երբ շրջապատում նման խոսակցություններ ես լսում, ինչպես օրինակ «երազումս սև ժապավեն եմ տեսել, վատ բանա լինելու» ուզում ես, որ Ֆրեյդ կարդացածները շատ լինեն

----------


## Մանանա

վաայ, էս իմ ցավոտ թեմային կպաք :Smile: ես հոգեվերլուծություն շատ եմ սիրում-Զիգիին էլ, Յունգին էլ /անգամ խամյակիս անունը Զիգի էի դրել/ :Tongue:  ուրեմն սենց-Ֆրեյդը հանճար էր, համաձայնվեք, թե չէ, դա փաստ է: Սեռականի մասին տեսությունը շատ ճիշտ է, ուղղակի մարդկանց միանգամից կոնֆրոնտացիայի ենթարկեց, դրա համար էլ իրան չընդունեցին: Ֆրեյդը հանճար է թեկուզ միայն նրա համար, որ իրա շնորհիվ զարգացան հոգեբանության բոլոր ճյուղերը` որոշ հոգեբաններ իրենց տեսությունները ստեղծեցին իրան դեմ գնալով, մյուսները` զարգացնելով իրա մտքերը: Յունգը լրիիվ ուրիշ մակարդակ է. անկեղց ասած, ես ավելի շատ յունգիստ եմ. օրինակ Ֆրեյդի երազների մեկնաբանության մեջ խորոնալ պետք չի-միևնույն է սեռականին կհանգեք /որը շատ դեպքերում ճիշտ է լինում/, իսկ յունգյան մեկնաբանությունը արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ ոլորտ է, որի մեջ եկեք չխորանամ, թե չէ թերթերով կգրեմ :Smile:  հետո Ֆրեյդը մենակ սեռականի մասին չի խոսել. նա առաջինն էր, ով նևրոզների տեսությունը կլինիկայից բերեց հոգեբանի սենյակ, նրա ազատ ասսոցիացիաների մեթոդն ուղղակի հանճարեղ է և շատ հոգեբաններ հիմա դրանով են աշխատում. անձամբ ես իմ փորձից կարող եմ դա փաստել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անգիտակցականի տեսությանը, ես ավելի հակված եմ յունգյան մոդելին: Դեռ այսքանը... :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Rhayader (10.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (10.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ֆրեյդը հանճար է թեկուզ միայն նրա համար, որ իրա շնորհիվ զարգացան հոգեբանության բոլոր ճյուղերը` որոշ հոգեբաններ իրենց տեսությունները ստեղծեցին իրան դեմ գնալով, մյուսները` զարգացնելով իրա մտքերը:


Ֆրոյդը իսկապես շատ բան է արել ու չափազանց մեծ ազդեցություն է ունեցել  ամբողջ մարդկության զարգացման վրա: Բայց, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, չլիներ նա, կլիներ մեկ ուրիշը, ով կխոսեր նույն բաների մասին, քանի որ նախ, այդ բոլոր գաղափարները քիչ թե շատ հանդիպում էին փիլիսոփայական գործերում, ինքը Ֆրոյդն էլ գրքերում նշում էր, թե ում մտքերի վրա է հիմնվում, իսկ բացի դրանից, վիկտորիականությունը ծայրահեղ աստիճանի էր հասել ու արդեն անխուսափելի էր հակառակ ուղղվածությամբ մտքերի առաջացումը: 




> Յունգը լրիիվ ուրիշ մակարդակ է...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ֆրոյդը ճանապարհ բացեց դեպի անգիտակցականը, սկիզբը դրեց դրա հետ աշխատանքի: Բայց այն դեռ շատ նեղ էր ընկալվում ու ուսումնասիրվում, իսկ Յունգը ամբողջությամբ լայնացրեց ասահմանները, թույլ տվեց լրիվ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից ու մեծ խորությամբ նայել հոգեկանի չգիտակցվող բովանդակությանը:

----------

Մանանա (10.05.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2011)

----------


## Rhayader

> ինձ դուր է գալիս Ֆրոյդի անգիտակցականի մասին տեսությունը և երազների մեկնաբանությունը
> 
> երբ շրջապատում նման խոսակցություններ ես լսում, ինչպես օրինակ «երազումս սև ժապավեն եմ տեսել, վատ բանա լինելու» ուզում ես, որ Ֆրեյդ կարդացածները շատ լինեն


Ահամ: Այդ դեպքում էլ քեզ սկսում են համոզել, որ դու անգիտակցական ապրումներ ես ունենում, քանի որ հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ չես տեսնել ամուսնուդ սեռական օրգանը չգրգռված վիճակում, ինչպես նաև գիտակցել, որ առնանդամի մաշկի գույնն ընդհանուր մաշկի գույնից ավելի մուգ է :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.05.2010), Quyr Qery (09.07.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ագնի, ֆաշիստները խրյուստների հետ միշտ էլ լավ են եղել))) խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Ռիչարդ Նոլլի «Արիական Քրիստոսը. Կարլ Յունգի գաղտնի կյանքը» գիրքը:
Այդ մարդը թեորիա էր մշակել, որ տարբեր ռասսաների ներկայացուցիչները տարբեր հոգեբանական մեխանիզմներ ունեն: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես:

----------

Leo Negri (10.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այդ մարդը թեորիա էր մշակել, որ տարբեր ռասսաների ներկայացուցիչները տարբեր հոգեբանական մեխանիզմներ ունեն: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես:


Պատմում են, որ երբ հրեա Ֆրոյդը լսեց այդ տեսության մասին, ասաց` ինձ թվում է, մեր սիրելի շվեյցարացին վերջնականապես ցնդել է:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Rhayader (10.05.2010)

----------


## Agni

> Ագնի, ֆաշիստները խրյուստների հետ միշտ էլ լավ են եղել))) խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Ռիչարդ Նոլլի «Արիական Քրիստոսը. Կարլ Յունգի գաղտնի կյանքը» գիրքը:
> Այդ մարդը թեորիա էր մշակել, որ տարբեր ռասսաների ներկայացուցիչները տարբեր հոգեբանական մեխանիզմներ ունեն: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես:


Անպայման կկարդամ, հըլը տեսնեմ էտ ինչի ա Յունգը ձեզ էտքան վանում…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա Յունգի ու Ֆրեյդի պայքարին, ապա էստեղ ենթագիտակցական "հոր և որդու" միջև պայքար էր, Ֆրեյդը չհանդուրժեց, որ Յունգը իր գաղափարներին չհպատակվեց և առաջ անցավ, իսկ սկզբնական շրջանում նա հմայվում էր Յունգով…

----------

Whyspher Whisper (13.05.2010), Մանանա (11.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Անպայման կկարդամ, հըլը տեսնեմ էտ ինչի ա Յունգը ձեզ էտքան վանում…


Կոնկրետ ինձ ինքը վանումա երկու պատճառով

1. Կիսատ պռատ հասկանալով ալքիմիկ ու հերմետիկ ավանդույթները` վերջիններս աղավաղելով ու զարհուրելի պարզեցնելով փորձեց կապել դրանք սեփական անալիտիկ հոգեբանության տեսություններին` դրանց ավելի մեծ կշիռ տալու ակնկալիքով:

2. Արգելելով իր հետնորդներին զբաղվել յոգայով /քանի որ ըստ Յունգի "կեղտոտ" հնդիկների ու չինացիների հոգեբանական կառուցվածքը տարբերվումա արևմտյան մարդու հոգեբանական կառուցվածքից, ու յոգան կարա արևմտյան մարդուն միայն վնասի/` ինքը սեփական խանգարված նյարդերը բուժում էր յոգայի օգնությամբ: Դա ես համարում եմ առնվազն անազնիվ ու երկերեսանի:

"В этом деле, безусловно, нет большей ошибки, чем позволить европейцу непосредственно заниматься китайскими йогическими упражнениями, ибо в таком случае они остаются прерогативой его воли и его сознания, а по этой причине сознание просто вновь укрепляется в своем противостоянии бессознательному и прямехонько добивается эффекта, которого надо всеми силами избегать. Тем самым невроз только усиливается. Излишне подчеркивать, что мы отнюдь не восточные люди и потому исходим в этом деле из совершенно иной основы."
К.Г.Юнг "Предисловие к Тайне Золотого Цветка"

" Иногда мои нервы расходились до такой степени, что контролировать свои эмоции я мог лишь с помощью йоги. Но посколько моя задача стояла в познании происходящего внутри меня, я прекращал упражнения в тот самый момент, когда наступавшее спокойствие позволяло мне продолжать работу с бессознательным." 
К.Г. Юнг, "Дух и жизнь"

Ներողություն անթարգման մեջբերում անելու համար, ժամանակս քիչա:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.07.2012), Rhayader (11.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Կոնկրետ ինձ ինքը վանումա երկու պատճառով
> 
> 1. Կիսատ պռատ հասկանալով ալքիմիկ ու հերմետիկ ավանդույթները` վերջիններս աղավաղելով ու զարհուրելի պարզեցնելով փորձեց կապել դրանք սեփական անալիտիկ հոգեբանության տեսություններին` դրանց ավելի մեծ կշիռ տալու ակնկալիքով:


Կարծում եմ, ընդհանրացնելու համար որոշակի պարզեցումը անհրաժեշտ է, Յունգը որ ուզեր նույն բանը գրել, սեփական տեսություն չէր հորինի, փոխարենը տեսությանը ապացուցող օրինակներ էր գտնում: Կարծում եմ, եթե դրա մեջ ճշմարտություն չլիներ, անալիտիկ հոգեբանությունը հազիվ թե կարողանար ազդեցություն ունենալ ոչ միայն թեթև շեղումներով, այլ նաև շիզոֆրենիայով մարդկանց վրա:




> 2. Արգելելով իր հետնորդներին զբաղվել յոգայով /քանի որ ըստ Յունգի "կեղտոտ" հնդիկների ու չինացիների հոգեբանական կառուցվածքը տարբերվումա արևմտյան մարդու հոգեբանական կառուցվածքից, ու յոգան կարա արևմտյան մարդուն միայն վնասի/` ինքը սեփական խանգարված նյարդերը բուժում էր յոգայի օգնությամբ: Դա ես համարում եմ առնվազն անազնիվ ու երկերեսանի:


Ոնց որ թե նա ոչ թե "արգելում էր", այլ ուղղակի ասում, որ դա իրենց դեպի անգիտակցական չի տանի, քանի որ եվրոպացիների կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցականը իր ձևավորման ճանապարհին այլ ուղի է անցել: Եթե դա իսկական ռասիզմ է, ապա ցանկացած մարդու, ով ընդունում է, որ ամեն մարդ յուրահատուկ հոգեկերտվածք ունի, կարելի է էսպես ասած "սոցիալ-անհատական շովինիստ" համարել:

----------

Agni (13.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Յունգը որ ուզեր նույն բանը գրել, սեփական տեսություն չէր հորինի, փոխարենը տեսությանը ապացուցող օրինակներ էր գտնում:


Իր նամակներից մեկում Յունգը գրումա, որ հոգիների իրական գոյության տեսությունը ավելի լավա բացատրում որոշ փաստեր, քան թե իրա սեփական տեսությունները:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա էֆֆեկտիվությանը` Յունգը, երբ սեփական նյարդերը խանգարվում էին, գերադասում էր յոգա անել, ոչ թե նյարդերը հանգստացնել սեփական անալիտիկ հոգեբանության շնորհիվ:




> Иногда мои нервы расходились до такой степени, что контролировать свои эмоции я мог лишь с помощью йоги.


Պարզ ու կոնկրետ:




> Ոնց որ թե նա ոչ թե "արգելում էր",


Նա իր ամենամոտ օղակին պատկանող մարդկանց շատ բաներ էր արգելում: Բացի յոգայից, օրինակ, արգելում էր շփվել Գուրջիևի ու Ուսպենսկու հետնորդների հետ:




> քանի որ եվրոպացիների կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցականը իր ձևավորման ճանապարհին այլ ուղի է անցել


Դրա համար, ըստ Յունգի, յոգայով զբաղվելը կբերի եվրոպացուն նեվրոզի: Ինչը նույն Յունգին չի խանգարում սեփական նյարդերը բուժել յոգայով: Ռասիզմը մի կողմ` դա առնվազն երկերեսություն ու ինտելեկտուալ անազնվությունա:
Պահանջվող մեջբերումներ ես արել եմ:

----------

Rhayader (14.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (13.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Նա իր ամենամոտ օղակին պատկանող մարդկանց շատ բաներ էր արգելում: Բացի յոգայից, օրինակ, արգելում էր շփվել Գուրջիևի ու Ուսպենսկու հետնորդների հետ:


Հետաքրքիր է...    Բայց դե լավ էր անում էլի :Smile: 





> Դրա համար, ըստ Յունգի, յոգայով զբաղվելը կբերի եվրոպացուն նեվրոզի: Ինչը նույն Յունգին չի խանգարում սեփական նյարդերը բուժել յոգայով: Ռասիզմը մի կողմ` դա առնվազն երկերեսություն ու ինտելեկտուալ անազնվությունա:
> Պահանջվող մեջբերումներ ես արել եմ:


Գիտես, գուցե սուբյեկտիվ եմ ասում, բայց դա երկերեսություն չեմ ուզում համարել: Շատ-շատ տեսաբաններ կան, ովքեն իրենց տեսություններում մի բան են ասում, իսկ իրական կյանքում բոլորովին այլ կերպ վարվում: Նույն հոգեբաններից կային հրաշալի թերապևտներ, ովքեր իրենց սեփական խնդիրները /կամ անձնային առանձնահատկությունները/ չեն հաղթահարել մինչև կյանքի վերջ, բայց իրենց մշակած մոտեցմամբ բուժել են շատերին:

Հ.Գ. Թեման ոնց որ "Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդից" "Կարլ Գուստավ Յունգ" է ուզում դառնալ :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հետաքրքիր է... Բայց դե լավ էր անում էլի


Օրինակ ես լրջորեն Գուրջիև եմ ուսումնասիրում ու կիրառում: Վատ եմ անում?
Յունգը նաև զբաղվում էր սպիրիտիզմով: Էլի լավ էր անում, ով գիտի:
Ըստ երևույթի, իրա լավ ասածները ու արածները սրանով չէին սահմանափակվում /ծիծիկների, ռասիզմի, ու կիսատ պռատ հասկացած միսթիցիզմի ու ալքիմիայի թեմաները լիովին բացված էին/:
Կարդա Ռայադերի նշած Նոլլի գիրքը` ահագին նոր բան կիմանաս Յունգի մասին:




> Գիտես, գուցե սուբյեկտիվ եմ ասում, բայց դա երկերեսություն չեմ ուզում համարել:


Դա երկերեսության դասական օրինակա:
Օրինակ, երբ կաթոլիկ տերտերները ասում են, որ սեքսը վատ բանա, իսկ իրենք նույն սեքսով զբաղվում են անչափահաս տղաների հետ` դա նույնպես երկերեսություն չես համարում?




> : Շատ-շատ տեսաբաններ կան, ովքեն իրենց տեսություններում մի բան են ասում, իսկ իրական կյանքում բոլորովին այլ կերպ վարվում:


Հետևաբար`

1, կամ տեսություննա սխալ
2, կամ տեսաբաննա սխալ վարվում
3, կամ 1ը ու 2ը միասին




> Հ.Գ. Թեման ոնց որ "Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդից" "Կարլ Գուստավ Յունգ" է ուզում դառնալ


Իսկ այ Ֆրեյդը, լավն էր թե վատը, գոնե հավատարիմ էր սեփական տեսություններին ու ինքն իրեն շատ քիչ էր հակաճառում:

----------

Rhayader (14.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Օրինակ ես լրջորեն Գուրջիև եմ ուսումնասիրում ու կիրառում: Վատ եմ անում?


Ճիշտն ասած, ինձ թվում է, ես չպիտի քեզ ասեմ, լավ ես անում, թե վատ: Երևի չափահաս ես ու կարող ես ինքդ  տարանջատել լավն ու վատը: Եթե ուղղակի կարծիք ես հարցնում. չեմ սիրում, երբ մարդիկ գործում են ոչ թե որևէ բան ստեղծելու համար /ինչը սովորաբար "դրական" են անվանում` զուտ երևույթի կառուցողական բնույթից ելնելով/, այլ որևէ այլ բանին հակառակվելու նպատակով, իսկ Գյուրջիևը, ըստ իս, հենց դրա մասին էր մտածում: 
Չնայած, հետաքրքիր կլինի, եթե կիսվես, թե կոնկրետ ինչ "վարժություններն" ես կիրառում:  :Wink: 




> Յունգը նաև զբաղվում էր սպիրիտիզմով: Էլի լավ էր անում, ով գիտի:
> Ըստ երևույթի, իրա լավ ասածները ու արածները սրանով չէին սահմանափակվում /ծիծիկների, ռասիզմի, ու կիսատ պռատ հասկացած միսթիցիզմի ու ալքիմիայի թեմաները լիովին բացված էին/:


Գրածիդ մեջ ոնց որ ագրեսիա եմ նկատում, չգիտեմ, իմ դեմ է ուղղված, թե Յունգի: :Smile:  Կարծում եմ, 1. Յունգին վիրավորել չարժի, 2. նա, բոլոր մարդկանց նման, անհատականություն էր, առանձին մարդ, ու ինչպես ամեն մեկս /օրինակ, դու Գյուրջիևին հետևելով, կամ ես, մեկ այլ ճանապարհով/, իրավունք ուներ անել էն, ինչ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էր համարում:




> Կարդա Ռայադերի նշած Նոլլի գիրքը` ահագին նոր բան կիմանաս Յունգի մասին:


Անպայման կավելացնեմ ցուցակումս ու հաճույքով կկարդամ, հենց որ ազատվեմ մնացած անհրաժեշտ գրականություն կարդալուց:




> Դա երկերեսության դասական օրինակա:
> Օրինակ, երբ կաթոլիկ տերտերները ասում են, որ սեքսը վատ բանա, իսկ իրենք նույն սեքսով զբաղվում են անչափահաս տղաների հետ` դա նույնպես երկերեսություն չես համարում?


Կարող է լինել գիտակցված երկերեսություն, կարող է` կամքի թուլություն, կամ հոգեկան խանգարում և այլն: 




> Հետևաբար`
> 
> 1, կամ տեսություննա սխալ
> 2, կամ տեսաբաննա սխալ վարվում
> 3, կամ 1ը ու 2ը միասին


Քո ասածն էլ կարող է լինի, բայց պատահում է, որ տեսությունը ճիշտ է ու դա ապացուցվում է պրակտիկայում, բայց նաև տեսաբանն է ճիշտ վարվում ` հենց իր հոգեկան առողջության առումով: Էստեղ արժեքային համակարգն էլ է երևի կարևոր: Օրինակ, եթե տեսությանդ մեջ ներկայացնում ես օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն /որքան հնարավոր է, օրինակ, հոգեկանի կառուցվածքի մասին/, բայց, գիտակցելով դա, "զոհում ես" որևէ բան, ընդհանուր առմամբ ինքդ քեզ ամբողջական զգալու համար /որպեսզի լրիվ չգժվես, յոգայով ես զբաղվում, հանգստանում ես/: 

Եթե դա կօգնի, կարող եմ ասել, որ Յունգի մոտեցմանը /վերևի ցիտատներից դատելով/, էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, ու նույն իր տեսությունից ելնելով: Չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, օրինակ, մանդալայի հիմնական հասկացություն լինելը ու մանդալա-Տիբեթ-Բուդդիզմ-Չինաստան-յոգա շղթայի սխալը /առաջինի ընդունումով որպես անգիտակցականի ամբողջականության արտահայտում ու վերջինի` որպես միայն գիտակցությամբ ընկալելու նյութի/: 




> Իսկ այ Ֆրեյդը, լավն էր թե վատը, գոնե հավատարիմ էր սեփական տեսություններին ու ինքն իրեն շատ քիչ էր հակաճառում:


Շատերը հիմա խոսում են նրա մասին, որ Ֆրոյդի տեսությունը միայն հրեական ավանդույթների վրա էր հիմնված ու դա եվրոպացիներին անվերապահորեն վերագրել ընդհանրապես չի կարելի: Կարելի է ասել, որ հենց իր բարդույթների վրա էր հիմնված ու դա ուրիշ մարդու համար այլ կերպ պիտի ընթերցվի: Նա նկատել էր որոշակի հստակ փաստեր ընտանեկան հարաբերությունների վերաբերյալ, որոնք հիմա էլ սոցիալական հոգեբանությունն ապացուցում է: Բայց էդ ամեն ինչը մեկնաբանվել էր միայն սեփական սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներից ելնելով: Համաձայն ես?

----------


## Rhayader

Շատերը հիմարություն են ասում))) ի միջի այլոց, այ նման կարծիքներ արտահայտելու համար էլ ես Յունգից  :Bad:  հետ եմ տալիս:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Շատերը հիմարություն են ասում))) ի միջի այլոց, այ նման կարծիքներ արտահայտելու համար էլ ես Յունգից  հետ եմ տալիս:


Էդ ասողները կարող են իրենց "յունգիստ" չհամարել, ուղղակի հոգեվերլուծողների նոր սերնդից են, որ փորձում են տեսությունը վերանայել: 
Ի միջի այլոց, կարո՞ղ ես նշել Յունգի տեսությունը վերանայողների /շարունակող, բայց զարգացնող/:

----------


## Rhayader

Կարող եմ նշել Ֆրեյդի տեսությունը վերանայող/շարունակող/ընդարձակողներ))) օրինակ՝ Էրիկ Բերնը: Որի տեսությունն իրականությանը հազար անգամ ավելի ա մոտ, քան Յունգինը:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (18.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չնայած, հետաքրքիր կլինի, եթե կիսվես, թե կոնկրետ ինչ "վարժություններն" ես կիրառում:


Զանազան:  :Wink: 
Գուրջիև քննարկելու հավես եթե ունես` առանձին թեմա բաց:




> Գրածիդ մեջ ոնց որ ագրեսիա եմ նկատում, չգիտեմ, իմ դեմ է ուղղված, թե Յունգի:


Տեսել ես Աստեղային Պատերազմները? Dark side of the force I feel: Ոչ մի ագրեսիա չկա - կա հումորային վերաբերմունք Յունգի կողմից մեսսիա թվալու ապարդյուն փորձերի վերաբերյալ: 
Ինչպես կասեր Յունգը - դու ուղղակի քո միջի ճնշված ագրեսիան պրոյեկտավորում ես իմ ու իմ գրառման վրա:




> 1. Յունգին վիրավորել չարժի


Կրկին` հենց որ արտահայտությանս մեջ դու վիրավորանք տեսար?
Ծիծիկներ - էդ բոլորիս էլ հետաքրքրումա, ոչ միայն Յունգին:
Ռասիզմ - ահա ինչա գրում Յունգի մասին իրա աշակերտ Մայքլ Ֆօրդհամը




> На следующий день после моего прибытия в Цюрих я встретился с Юнгом и... упомянул о еврее, уехавшем из Германии. К моему изумлению это его задело и он стал говорить без умолку. Я привык к подобным разговорам на личные темы и просто слушал. Он рассказывал о евреях скороговоркой и, как мне кажется, это длилось целых сорок пять минут. Он сказал массу вещей, но мне запомнились два пункта. Первым было его весьма решительное заявление о том, что евреи отличаются от остальных людей и должны носить другую одежду, иначе мы можем перепутать их с нам подобными. Я предполагаю, что он говорил мне об их обычаях примерно в том же ключе, в котором он привык делать это и при других обстоятельствах. Мне кажется, что это различие между евреями и остальными было его основным тезисом...Вторым же... был... его риторический вопрос о том, чем по моему мнению они сорок лет занимались в пустыне: песок ели? Естественно, сказал он, пока они оттуда не выбрались, их кормом были плоды урожаев, выращенных другими людьми.


Վատ հասկացած ալքիմիա - բավականա կարդալ "Ոսկե Ծաղկի Գաղտնիքի" առանց այդ էլ աղավաղված Վիլհելմի թարգմանության իրա մեկնաբանությունը: Չինական ստորին հոգու կոնցեպցիան խառնել անիմայի, իսկ վերին հոգու կոնցեպցիան` անիմուսի հետ չինական դաոսական ավանդույթի տեսակետից պարզապես անգրագետա, իսկ պրակտիկ տեսանկյունից` նույնիսկ վտանգավոր: Նման մարգարիտներ /ոչ միայն չինական/ ալքիմիայի վերաբերյալ Յունգը շատ ունի:

Նենց որ ոչ մի վիրավորանք չկա: Հարցա տրվում` հենց ինչը քո մեջ ստիպեց վիրավորանք տեսնել այնտեղ, որտեղ այն չկա? Յունգիանական ստվերը?




> Կարող է լինել գիտակցված երկերեսություն, կարող է` կամքի թուլություն, կամ հոգեկան խանգարում և այլն:


Երկերեսությունը մնումա երկերեսություն` անկախ նրանից, գիտակցվածա թե կամքի թուլության հետևանքա:
Հոգեկան խանգարված մարդիկ բարձրաստիճան կաթոլիկ տերտերներ չեն դառնում, ինչպես և թուլակամ մարդիկ:




> Էստեղ արժեքային համակարգն էլ է երևի կարևոր:


Այ Յունգի արժեքային համակարգը շաաատ հետաքրքիր էր:

Մեջբերում Նոլլից




> Той осенью Лонг перестала фиксировать свои сновидения, а вместо этого принялась записывать в свой дневник учения Успенского. А они удовлетворяли те ее интеллектуальные потребности, которые юнговская психология с характерной для нее нечеткостью совершенно не могла удовлетворить. В ее дневнике имеются схемы, диаграммы, а также разнообразные таблицы, составленные Успенским. В дневнике содержится даже ее анаграмма — мандалоподобная конструкция, изображающая ее метафизическое бытие. Подобные схемы и по сей день популярны среди последователей Успенского и Гурджиева. Поскольку Лонг, Николль и Янг изначально были поклонниками Юнга, которые и сейчас с ним окончательно не порвали, тот факт, что их чувствами завладел другой мудрец, вызвал у услышавшего об этом Юнга шок, и он тотчас же предпринял шаги, направленные на то, чтобы положить этому конец. Юнг усиленно добивался расположения со стороны этой группы врачей-профессионалов, дабы они не перешли на сторону Фрейда. Они служили наглядной демонстрацией того, что в Англии аналитическая психология способна взять верх над психоанализом. Мысль о том, что они все могут уйти от него к русскому гуру, его просто приводила в ужас. Если бы они ушли, он остался бы в окружении горстки посредственных врачей (таких как плэйбой Питер Байнес) или же непрофессионалов, способных, конечно, предоставить значительную материальную поддержку, но не имевших никаких знаков отличия. Мы не располагаем письмами, посланными Юнгом к Николлю или Янгу, но что бы он им ни сказал, они вскоре убедились, что Юнг больше не является тем светом, поисками которого они заняты. Что-то из сказанного Юнгом еще больше их от него оттолкнуло. К середине 1922 г. они порвали с Юнгом бесповоротно.





> Немецкая духовность Юнга никогда не была более явной: он говорит об укорененности личной духовности, о том, что последняя берет свое начало в крови, а также призывает остаться в границах своего собственного мистического ландшафта. В своем эссе 1918 г. "Uber das Unbewusste" (в английском переводе "The Role of the Unconscious") Юнг использовал понятие "укорененности" для того, чтобы показать, что психоанализ Фрейда и Альфреда Адлера может быть применен лишь к евреям. Юнг утверждал, что для немцев еврейский психоанализ является неудовлетворительным. Таким образом, аналитическая психология оказывается арийской наукой, она представляет собой духовную психотерапию, которая по-настоящему может помочь лишь тем, у кого имеется арийская кровь. В то время как англичан Юнг считал носителями германской крови, на славян (таких как Успенский) его толерантность не распространялась. Англичане были арийцами, они могли получить искупление с помощью его методов. Славяне же, хотя они изначально и были арийцами, имеют очень сильную примесь азиатской крови, поэтому их ждут тяжелые времена. Что же касается евреев, то они вообще не могут получить искупление.


Շատ. շատ նուրբ արժեքների տեր մարդ էր:




> Եթե դա կօգնի, կարող եմ ասել, որ Յունգի մոտեցմանը /վերևի ցիտատներից դատելով/, էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, ու նույն իր տեսությունից ելնելով:


Օ, ինքը նման ցիտատներ շատ ունի:




> Չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, օրինակ, մանդալայի հիմնական հասկացություն լինելը ու մանդալա-Տիբեթ-Բուդդիզմ-Չինաստան-յոգա շղթայի սխալը /առաջինի ընդունումով որպես անգիտակցականի ամբողջականության արտահայտում ու վերջինի` որպես միայն գիտակցությամբ ընկալելու նյութի/:


Յունգի տիպիկ մտածելակերպի օրինակ: Հոգեկան հիվանդները կլոր բաներ են տենում, տիբեթական մանդալաները կլոր են, ուրեմն հոգեկան հիվանդները մանդալաներ են տենում շարքից:
Ինքը, սեփական տեսություններին գերագույն հոգևոր իմաստ տալով, վերջիններով փորձում էր բացատրել ամեն ինչ: Նենց որ էդ կարգի մտքեր Յունգը շատ ունի` միթրայական միսթիցիզմից բռնած արևմտյան ալքիմիայով վերջացրած: 




> Շատերը հիմա խոսում են նրա մասին, որ Ֆրոյդի տեսությունը միայն հրեական ավանդույթների վրա էր հիմնված ու դա եվրոպացիներին անվերապահորեն վերագրել ընդհանրապես չի կարելի:


Նման խոսակցությունների սկիզբա տվել հենց Յունգը: Ինքը ընդհանրապես սիրում էր մրցակիցներին սևացնել` անգլիական բժիշկների ու Ուսպենսկու/Գուրջիևի դեպքը վառ օրինակ:




> Բայց էդ ամեն ինչը մեկնաբանվել էր միայն սեփական սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներից ելնելով: Համաձայն ես?


Ֆրոյդ կարդալուց զգացվումա, որ ինքը շատ, շատ զգույշա ինչ որ բան պնդում` հասկանալով, որ շատ բան չի հասկանում, շատ բան չգիտի, շատ բան ընկալումա սուբյեկտիվ:
Յունգ կարդալուց զգացվումա, որ ինքը լրջորեն էն մտքինա, որ ամենինչ գիտի, ու սաղից լավ: 
Իրանց էրկուսի տարբերությունը նաև էդ փոքրիկ առանձնահատկության մեջա:

----------

Rhayader (17.05.2010), Skeptic (17.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Գուրջիև քննարկելու հավես եթե ունես` առանձին թեմա բաց:


Ճիշտն ասած, հավես չունեմ, չեմ սիրում իրան մեկ էլ տեսար պրոյեկտումներս ավելացան :Smile: 





> Տեսել ես Աստեղային Պատերազմները? Dark side of the force I feel: Ոչ մի ագրեսիա չկա - կա հումորային վերաբերմունք Յունգի կողմից մեսսիա թվալու ապարդյուն փորձերի վերաբերյալ: 
> Ինչպես կասեր Յունգը - դու ուղղակի քո միջի ճնշված ագրեսիան պրոյեկտավորում ես իմ ու իմ գրառման վրա:


Հնարավոր է, բայց ավելի շուտ դիրքորոշվածություն պիտի լինի հակասությունների դեպքում զրուցակցի վարքի վերաբերյալ` պրակտիկ փորձից ելնելով :




> Վատ հասկացած ալքիմիա...


Կներես, բայց հարգելի Գուրջիևը նույնպես կարելի է ասել, շատ բաներ չհասկանալուց ու դրանց մեջ չխորանալուց է ստեղծել իր տեսությունը: Նրա մոտեցման մեջ էլ գտնում են սուֆիզմ, բուդդիզմ, արևելյան քրիստոնեություն ու էլի ինչ ասես, բայց դա ոչ մեկը չի միանշանակորեն: Հետրաբար, նա իր մոտեցումն է գտել, ինչ "ճիշտ" /էս բառին փոխարինող ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում գտնել/ էր համարում, նա էլ գրել է: Նույն կերպ, ըսատ իս,  Յունգը ինչ ճիշտ է համարել, նա էլ գրել է, նրա նպատակը չեր ճշգրտորեն վերարտադրել ալքիմիան կամ այլ բաները: Համաձայն եմ, որ էդ ոլորտին ծանոթ մարդը լավ չի ընդունի աղավաղումները, որոնք էական են, բայց պետք է նաև հասկանալ, որ սա ուրիշ տեսություն է, որը կարող ես և չընդունել, եթե դուրդ չի գալիս:

Մի քիչ ժամանակ չկա, կշարունակեմ հետո

----------

Մանանա (21.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ճիշտն ասած, հավես չունեմ, չեմ սիրում իրան մեկ էլ տեսար պրոյեկտումներս ավելացան


Կավելանան հաստատ: Տես ինչ բոբո գյումրեցի /չեմ կատակում, իրա ծննդավայրը ներկայիս Գյումրինա/ ձաձայա եղել

http://en.academic.ru/pictures/enwiki/71/Gurdjieff2.jpg

Ես նկատել եմ, որ ինքը Քրոուլիից բեթար հատկություն ունի իրա վրա քաշել մարդկանց ճնշված հույզերը:




> Հնարավոր է, բայց ավելի շուտ դիրքորոշվածություն պիտի լինի հակասությունների դեպքում զրուցակցի վարքի վերաբերյալ` պրակտիկ փորձից ելնելով :


Ստեղ սենց մի բան կա` միշտ չի որ զրուցակիցը համաձայնա լինելու քո հետ: Համաձայն չլինելու դեպքում ավելի քան հնարավորա որ գիտակից զրուցակիցը աշխատելույա իր դիրքորոշումը հիմնավորել:
Դա դիտարկել որպես ագրեսիա` տենց վաղ թե ուշ կսկսես ագրեսիա տեսնել ամեն անկյան հետևում: Իսկ դե դրանից դուրս իմ վարքի մեջ ես ագրեսիա չեմ տեսնում - եթե դու տեսնում ես, խնդրում եմ անել համապատասխան մեջբերում:




> Կներես, բայց հարգելի Գուրջիևը նույնպես կարելի է ասել, շատ բաներ չհասկանալուց ու դրանց մեջ չխորանալուց է ստեղծել իր տեսությունը: Նրա մոտեցման մեջ էլ գտնում են սուֆիզմ, բուդդիզմ, արևելյան քրիստոնեություն ու էլի ինչ ասես, բայց դա ոչ մեկը չի միանշանակորեն: Հետրաբար, նա իր մոտեցումն է գտել, ինչ "ճիշտ" /էս բառին փոխարինող ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում գտնել/ էր համարում, նա էլ գրել է: Նույն կերպ, ըսատ իս, Յունգը ինչ ճիշտ է համարել, նա էլ գրել է, նրա նպատակը չեր ճշգրտորեն վերարտադրել ալքիմիան կամ այլ բաները: Համաձայն եմ, որ էդ ոլորտին ծանոթ մարդը լավ չի ընդունի աղավաղումները, որոնք էական են, բայց պետք է նաև հասկանալ, որ սա ուրիշ տեսություն է, որը կարող ես և չընդունել, եթե դուրդ չի գալիս:


Վախենամ Գուրջիևը չափից լավ էր հասկանում, թե ինչ էր անում, ինչի հիման վրա ու ինչու: Թեման շատ բարդա, բայց Գուրջիև ուսումնասիրելուց պետքա հաշվի առնել, որ ինքը հստակ սեփական տեսությունն էր ստեղծել` շատ լավ ծանոթ լինելով էն ամենին, ինչի հիման վրա աշխատում էր: Այդպես օրինակ իրա աշակերտներից մեկը հիշողություններում գրումա, որ մերթընդմերթ տեսնում էր Գուրջիևին բարդագույն վաջրայանիկ դորջոի հետ կապված մեդիտատիվ աշխատանք անելուց: Բացի դրանից Գուրջիևը իր ուսմունքի մեջ խորամանկության, թրիքսթերական էլեմենտ էր ներառել` ինչը նույնպես ոչ բոլորինա էրևում:
Ու ի տարբերություն Յունգի` Գուրջիևի մոտ գրեթե չկա աղավաղում, ընդհակառակը` իրա տեսությունները շատ հարմոնիկ համընկնում են "արթնանալուն" նվիրված գրեթե բոլոր ավանդույթների հետ: Էն փաստը, որ նման էլեմենտներ կան սուֆիզմում, բուդդիզմում, ալքիմիայում, քրիստոնեության մեջ և այլուր, Գուրջիևի չորրորդ ուղին ավելի վատը չի դարձնում, ընդհակառակը, թույլա տալիս կռահել, թե Գուրջիևը ինչը որտեղիցա վերցրել, ու լրացնել գուրջիևյան ուսմունքի բացերը: Գուրջիևը շատ հարգալիցա վերաբերվում այն աղբյուրներին, որոնցից օգտվումա, ու սեփական տեսությունները հիմնումա էդ աղբյուրներից սովորածի վրա: Յունգը անումա հակառակը` հորինումա տեսություն, ու հետո սկսումա աղավաղել աղբյուրները` դրանք հարմարացնելով սեփական տեսությանը /ինչպես օրինակ անումա "Հոգեբանությունը և ալքիմիան" գրքում, ալքիմիկ պրոցեսները մեկնաբանելով զուտ սիմվոլիկ ու ենթագիտակցական տեսանկյունից/:

----------

Rhayader (17.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Իսկ դե դրանից դուրս իմ վարքի մեջ ես ագրեսիա չեմ տեսնում - եթե դու տեսնում ես, խնդրում եմ անել համապատասխան մեջբերում:


Լավ, վերանայեցի, վօնց վօռ չտեսա :Smile: 




> Վախենամ Գուրջիևը չափից լավ էր հասկանում, թե ինչ էր անում, ինչի հիման վրա ու ինչու:...


Գուցե... ???



> Բացի դրանից Գուրջիևը իր ուսմունքի մեջ խորամանկության, թրիքսթերական էլեմենտ էր ներառել` ինչը նույնպես ոչ բոլորինա էրևում:


Այսինքն մի քիչ էլ ինքն իր համար խաղ էր անում, ուրիշներն էլ լուրջ էին ընթունում?



> ... ալքիմիկ պրոցեսները մեկնաբանելով զուտ սիմվոլիկ ու ենթագիտակցական տեսանկյունից/:


Կարծում եմ, ամեն ինչի հիմքում ենթագիտակցական ինչ-որ սիմվոլիկ գործողություն պիտի լինի: 



> Ֆրոյդ կարդալուց զգացվումա, որ ինքը շատ, շատ զգույշա ինչ որ բան պնդում` հասկանալով, որ շատ բան չի հասկանում, շատ բան չգիտի, շատ բան ընկալումա սուբյեկտիվ:
> Յունգ կարդալուց զգացվումա, որ ինքը լրջորեն էն մտքինա, որ ամենինչ գիտի, ու սաղից լավ:
> Իրանց էրկուսի տարբերությունը նաև էդ փոքրիկ առանձնահատկության մեջա:


Այ էդ գիծը Ֆրոյդի մոտ շատ եմ սիրում:
Իսկ Յունգին կարդալուց ուղղակի չես էլ մտածում, որ հնարավոր է սխալ բան ասի :Smile:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Մեկ էլ, թորձեմ ինքս էլ իմ հարցին պատասխանել.



> ... կարո՞ղ ես նշել Յունգի տեսությունը վերանայողների /շարունակող, բայց զարգացնող/:


Հարցը երևի ճիշտ չէր դրված, քանի որ համեմատությունը գնում էր Ֆրոյդի հետ: Էս դեպքում ամեն վերանայող-շարունակողը, ըստ էության նոր ուղղություն ստեղծեց /նույն Բերնը, օրինակ, տրանզակտ անալիզը/, հետևաբար էդ տիպի Յունգի շարունակող արդեն յունգիական դպրոցից չէր լինի:

----------

Rhayader (19.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լավ, վերանայեցի, վօնց վօռ չտեսա


Է բա:




> Գուցե... ???


Ահամ:
Իրա իմացածի մեծ մասը ինքը տենց էլ չհանձնեց գրքերին - նենց որ իրա իրական գիտելիքի չափսերը մենք կարող ենք մենակ ենթադրել իր հետնորդների պատմածների հիման վրա:




> Այսինքն մի քիչ էլ ինքն իր համար խաղ էր անում, ուրիշներն էլ լուրջ էին ընթունում?


Բավականին հաճախ: Այդպես, օրինակ, սիրում էր սեռական կապի մեջ մտնել երիտասարդ կին հետնորդների հետ /ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ, ծիծիկները բոլորին էլ հետաքրքրում են, ոչ միայն Ֆրեյդին ու Յունգին/, ինչը սեքսուալ սև մոգության մասին լեգենդների առիթ էր տալիս /թեկուզ իհարկե թե սեքսուալ, թե լեգենդների առումով Քրոուլիի հետ համեմատած Գուրջիևը ամլիկ գառ էր/: Այդպես օրինակ Գուրջիևի ամերիկուհի աշակերտներից մեկը, Զոնա Գեյլը, պատմումա, որ Գ ձաձան կարող էր տարածության վրա մարդուն օրգազմի հասցնել զուտ շնչառական վարժությունների շնորհիվ: Հնարավորինս սկեպտիկորեն ընդունելով այս լեգենդը, արժե նաև նշել, որ թե տիբեթական տանտրիկ մոգության մեջ, թե ժամանակակից շատ թունդ գիտական ՆԼԾ-ում տեխնիկաներ կան, որտեղ տեխնիկայի օգտագործողը փորձում է ներազդել մարդկանց վրա` հայելանման արտապատկերելով վերջինիններիս շնչառական ռիթմը:

Իսկ դե Beelzebub's Tales to His Grandson գիրքը ընդհանրապես մի մեծ կատակա` ինչից պակաս օգտակար չի դառնում:




> Կարծում եմ, ամեն ինչի հիմքում ենթագիտակցական ինչ-որ սիմվոլիկ գործողություն պիտի լինի:


Բացարձակապես ոչ: Նման բան պնդելը համարժեքա պնդելուն, որ քարտեզնա տարածքի պատճառը, ոչ թե հակառակը: 
Սիմվոլները պետք չէ խառնել այն բաների հետ, ինչը էդ սիմվոլները ընդամենը պատկերում են: Քարտեզը կարա շատ օգտակար լինի ինչ որ տարածք ուսումնասիրելու գործում, բայց քարտեզը այդ տարածքը չի:
Այդպես և ալքիմիայում - սիմվոլները դա իրական, ենթագիտակցությամբ չսահմանափակվող ու ենթագիտակցության մեջ սկիզբ չառնող պրոցեսների նկարագրությունն են, ոչ թե էդ պրոցեսների հիմքում ընկած ենթագիտակցական պատճառը, ինչը փորձումա ձույց տա Յունգը:

----------

Rhayader (19.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Է բա:


 :Smile:   հուզմունքից նույնիսկ գրելն էի մոռացել... :Smile: 





> Բավականին հաճախ: Այդպես, օրինակ, սիրում էր սեռական կապի մեջ մտնել երիտասարդ կին հետնորդների հետ /ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ, ծիծիկները բոլորին էլ հետաքրքրում են, ոչ միայն Ֆրեյդին ու Յունգին...


/

Էստեղ տարբերությունը պետք է նշել. Ֆրոյդին` միայն տեսականորեն, իրականում նա լրիվ վիկտորեանական էպոխայի բարոյականությունը պահպանում էր, իսկ Յունգին` լրիվ պրակտիկ:



> Հնարավորինս սկեպտիկորեն ընդունելով այս լեգենդը, արժե նաև նշել, որ թե տիբեթական տանտրիկ մոգության մեջ, թե ժամանակակից շատ թունդ գիտական ՆԼԾ-ում տեխնիկաներ կան, որտեղ տեխնիկայի օգտագործողը փորձում է ներազդել մարդկանց վրա` հայելանման արտապատկերելով վերջինիններիս շնչառական ռիթմը:


Դա, ի միջի այլոց, ամենասովորական ռոջերյան հոգեբանն էլ կարող է կիրառել, ուղղակի այցելուի հոգեվիճակը ավելի լավ զգալու նպատակով, ինչը օգնում է շփում հաստատելուն:




> Իսկ դե Beelzebub's Tales to His Grandson գիրքը ընդհանրապես մի մեծ կատակա` ինչից պակաս օգտակար չի դառնում:


Օրինակ, Նարբեկովի նման? Մի բան եմ նկատել, Գուրջիևի գրքերի անվանումներնը պոպուլյար գրականությանը համապատասխան են: Կամ էլ, երբ ամենաընդհանուր, վերացական տեսական տերմինները նա թողնում է Ուսպենսկուն, ինքը օգտագործելով մատչելի բառեր: Կարծում եմ, մի քիչ ուշադրություն գրավելու ձգտում, կամ հիստերոիդություն է զգացվում, սովորաբար դա հակառակ է լինում իմաստի մեջ խորանալուն :Smile: 




> Բացարձակապես ոչ: Նման բան պնդելը համարժեքա պնդելուն, որ քարտեզնա տարածքի պատճառը, ոչ թե հակառակը: 
> Սիմվոլները պետք չէ խառնել այն բաների հետ, ինչը էդ սիմվոլները ընդամենը պատկերում են: Քարտեզը կարա շատ օգտակար լինի ինչ որ տարածք ուսումնասիրելու գործում, բայց քարտեզը այդ տարածքը չի:
> Այդպես և ալքիմիայում - սիմվոլները դա իրական, ենթագիտակցությամբ չսահմանափակվող ու ենթագիտակցության մեջ սկիզբ չառնող պրոցեսների նկարագրությունն են, ոչ թե էդ պրոցեսների հիմքում ընկած ենթագիտակցական պատճառը, ինչը փորձումա ձույց տա Յունգը:


Ընդհանրապես, ճիշտ ես ասում, քարտեզը տարածքը չի, այլ դրա խորհրդանիշները, որ տարածքից հետո են ստեղծվել, նույնը և ալքիմիկոսների հորինած սիմվոլները նյութերի կամ պրոցեսների համար: Բայց ոչ մեր համար, ովքեր իրենք չեն հորինել, այլ արդեն գիտեն, թե ինչ է նշանակում ամեն մի սիմվոլ, հետևաբար, անգիտակցականում `դ սիմվոլները կարող են միավորել արդեն մի քանի իմաստներ, որոնք անհատական կերպով կապված են առաջձնային իմաստի հետ: Հետևաբար, ամեն ինչ,  ինչ անում ենք, կարող է մի իմաստ ունենալ գիտակցական մակարդակում, մեկ ուրիշ` անգիտակցականում: Հենց էդ պատճառով էլ, օրինակ, նույն հոգեկան երևույթի մեկնաբանությունը կարող է բոլորովին տարբեր լինել, օրինակ, Ֆրոյդի ու Յունգի մոտ, բայց արդյունքում երկու տեսակետից էլ ճիշտ ստացվի /անձնական կարծիք/:

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էստեղ տարբերությունը պետք է նշել. Ֆրոյդին` միայն տեսականորեն, իրականում նա լրիվ վիկտորեանական էպոխայի բարոյականությունը պահպանում էր, իսկ Յունգին` լրիվ պրակտիկ:


Ֆրոյդին էլ պրակտիկ` ուղղակի ինքը գիտակցված աշխատում էր սահմանափակել սեփական ցանկությունները: Խոխմա մի դրվագ Ֆրեյդի ու Յունգի համատեղ կյանքից`

...
Թեկուզ իհարկե ասում են, որ Ֆրոյդի ու իր կնոջ քրոջ մեջ այնուամենայնիվ ինչոր բան կար:
...
Թեկուզ բացառված չի, որ Յունգի հերթական մրցակիցներին սևացնելու փորձն էր: Ինքը մրցակիցներին սևացնելու մեծ սիրահարա էղել:




> Դա, ի միջի այլոց, ամենասովորական ռոջերյան հոգեբանն էլ կարող է կիրառել, ուղղակի այցելուի հոգեվիճակը ավելի լավ զգալու նպատակով, ինչը օգնում է շփում հաստատելուն:


Հոգեբանության ու ՆԼԾ-ի մեջ րապորտի կառուցման տեխնիկան գալիսա հանճարեղ հիպնոթերապևտ Միլթոն Էրիքսոնից: Իրա գրքերը կարդալուց հետո անձամբ իմ մոտ ցանկությունա առաջացել էդ մարդուն արձան դնել:
Ի դեպ, նման բան արվումա որոշ մարտարվեստներում` հակառակորդին զգալու համար /ու ի դեպ համարվումա նենց թունդ գաղտնիք, ամեն մեկին չի, որ ասում են - մեկ մեկ նման բան անում են վայրի կենդանիների հետ` էլի էդ կենդանուն զգալու համար/:




> Օրինակ, Նարբեկովի նման?


Եթե խոսքը Միրզակարիմ Նորբեկովի մասինա` ահամ, վերջինը նենց թունդ կատակասերա, թեկուզ անձամբ ինձ իրա կատակները դուր չեն գալիս:
Բայց դե չէ, իրա նման չէ: Գուրջիևը հանճարեղ կատակասեր էր /մենակ արքանգել Խարիտոնի տիեզերանավի շարժիչը ինչ ասես արժի/, Նորբեկովը` հասարակ ուսանող:




> Մի բան եմ նկատել, Գուրջիևի գրքերի անվանումներնը պոպուլյար գրականությանը համապատասխան են: Կամ էլ, երբ ամենաընդհանուր, վերացական տեսական տերմինները նա թողնում է Ուսպենսկուն, ինքը օգտագործելով մատչելի բառեր: Կարծում եմ, մի քիչ ուշադրություն գրավելու ձգտում, կամ հիստերոիդություն է զգացվում, սովորաբար դա հակառակ է լինում իմաստի մեջ խորանալուն


Ուսպենսկին չափից լուրջ ու սրտին մոտ էր ընդունում Գուրջիևի կատակները: Մի կողմից դա լավա /Ուսպենսկու Психология Возможной Эволюции Человека գիրքը ավելի սիստեմատիկա բացատրում Գուրջիևի ուսմունքի սկզբնական դրույթները, քան Գուրջիևի գրքերը/, մյուս կողմից վատ /ահագին մանրուքներ նման ընկալումից կորում են, ահագին բաներ Ուսպենսկին բառացիա հասկանում, ու մյուս գրքերում արդեն ընկնումա սեփական երազանքների ծոցը/:

Ուշադրություն գրավել` չեմ կարծում: Ավելի շուտ համով բաները խորքում պահել, որ մենակ արժանի մարդիկ գտնեն: Իսկ մնացածը կարան շատ հանգիստ բավարարվեն ակնհայտորեն էրևացող բաներով:
Դրանով նաև բացատրվումա, որ ահագին բաներ Գուրջիևը սովորացնում էր մենակ ամենամոտիկ աշակերտներին:




> Ընդհանրապես, ճիշտ ես ասում, քարտեզը տարածքը չի, այլ դրա խորհրդանիշները, որ տարածքից հետո են ստեղծվել, նույնը և ալքիմիկոսների հորինած սիմվոլները նյութերի կամ պրոցեսների համար: Բայց ոչ մեր համար, ովքեր իրենք չեն հորինել, այլ արդեն գիտեն, թե ինչ է նշանակում ամեն մի սիմվոլ, հետևաբար, անգիտակցականում `դ սիմվոլները կարող են միավորել արդեն մի քանի իմաստներ, որոնք անհատական կերպով կապված են առաջձնային իմաստի հետ: Հետևաբար, ամեն ինչ, ինչ անում ենք, կարող է մի իմաստ ունենալ գիտակցական մակարդակում, մեկ ուրիշ` անգիտակցականում: Հենց էդ պատճառով էլ, օրինակ, նույն հոգեկան երևույթի մեկնաբանությունը կարող է բոլորովին տարբեր լինել, օրինակ, Ֆրոյդի ու Յունգի մոտ, բայց արդյունքում երկու տեսակետից էլ ճիշտ ստացվի /անձնական կարծիք/:


Պրոբլեմն էնա, որ եթե նման ընկալմամբ փորձես որևէ պարզագույն ներքին ալքիմիկ պրոցես սկսես, ասենք սեպարացիա /որը դուրսա թե գիտակցականից, թե անգիտակցականից/, լավագույն դեպքում կնկնես սեփական երազանքների գիրքը /ինչը եղելա նույն Յունգի մոտ - կարդա իրա նևրոզներից մեկի հետևանքով գրած Կարմիր Գիրքը, կամ սեփական միթրաիկ օծման մասին հեքիաթները/, վատագույն դեպքում` պրոցեսը սխալ կգնա ու քեզ կվնասես:
Սենց ասենք` քո վրա գալացող գնացքին ինչ սիմվոլիկ իմաստ ուզում ես տուր, ինչ տեսակետից ուզում ես բացատրի` եթե ճամփից չփախնես, լավ չի լինի:




> Բայց ոչ մեր համար, ովքեր իրենք չեն հորինել, այլ արդեն գիտեն, թե ինչ է նշանակում ամեն մի սիմվոլ,


Ինչ վերաբերվումա գիտենալուն` քեզ լուրջ թվումա, որ դու  գիտես, թե ինչա նշանակում ամեն մի սիմվոլ?

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (22.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Իհարկե, այո :Smile: 
Հենց բանը նրանում է, որ ես կարող եմ չգիտակցել դա, բայց իմանալ; Էս առումով դա կարող ենք "գիտելիք" չանվանել, այլ "իմացություն": Ամեն դեպքում, կյանքի ընթացքում ամեն մեկս չափից ավելի շատ բաներ է ընկալելու, որի մեծ մասը մենք չենք էլ գիտակցում, բայց ամեն ինչը հոգեկանում իր հետքն է թողնում: Դա ապացուցվում է թեկուզ նրանով, որ մարդուն հիպնոզի տակ ասում ես գիրքն ու էջը, ու նա անգիր արտասանում է ամեն մի տող: 



> Պրոբլեմն էնա, որ եթե նման ընկալմամբ փորձես որևէ պարզագույն ներքին ալքիմիկ պրոցես սկսես, ասենք սեպարացիա /որը դուրսա թե գիտակցականից, թե անգիտակցականից/, լավագույն դեպքում կնկնես սեփական երազանքների գիրքը /ինչը եղելա նույն Յունգի մոտ - կարդա իրա նևրոզներից մեկի հետևանքով գրած Կարմիր Գիրքը, կամ սեփական միթրաիկ օծման մասին հեքիաթները/, վատագույն դեպքում` պրոցեսը սխալ կգնա ու քեզ կվնասես:
> Սենց ասենք` քո վրա գալացող գնացքին ինչ սիմվոլիկ իմաստ ուզում ես տուր, ինչ տեսակետից ուզում ես բացատրի` եթե ճամփից չփախնես, լավ չի լինի:


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ պետք չի տարբերել սեփական ասոցիացիաներն ու էն բազմաթիվ իմաստները, որ կան քո գլխում իրական առարկայի վերաբեյալ հենց իրական առարկայից:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հենց բանը նրանում է, որ ես կարող եմ չգիտակցել դա, բայց իմանալ;


Չէ հա - ծայրահեղ դեպքում քեզ կարա թվա, թե ինչ որ բան գիտես, առանց էդ բանը գիտենալու/իմանալու: Ուսպենսկին լավ մեջբերում ունի էդ առիթով






> Ամեն դեպքում, կյանքի ընթացքում ամեն մեկս չափից ավելի շատ բաներ է ընկալելու, որի մեծ մասը մենք չենք էլ գիտակցում, բայց ամեն ինչը հոգեկանում իր հետքն է թողնում:


Դա ոչ մի կապ չունի ալքիմիայի իմացության հետ:
Ընդհակառակը, ալքիմիայի տեսակից "գիտենալը" շատ յուրօրինակ, գիտակցված ու ամենօրյա գիտենալուց տարբերվող երևույթա, ենթագիտակցության հետ գրեթե կապ չունեցող, ու որևէ կերպ ենթագիտակցությունից չբխող /թեկուզ, իհարկե, ենթագիտացությունը ներառող/:




> Դա ապացուցվում է թեկուզ նրանով, որ մարդուն հիպնոզի տակ ասում ես գիրքն ու էջը, ու նա անգիր արտասանում է ամեն մի տող:


Դա ինչ կապ ունի ալքիմիկ սիմվոլները հասկանալու հետ?




> Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ պետք չի տարբերել սեփական ասոցիացիաներն ու էն բազմաթիվ իմաստները, որ կան քո գլխում իրական առարկայի վերաբեյալ հենց իրական առարկայից:


Է Յունգը չի տարբերում: Հակառակը, սեփական ասոցիացիաները ու իմաստները, որոնցից նույնիսկ ոչ բոլորնա գիտակցում, հավասարեցնումա բոլոր մարդկանց /գրեթե բոլոր` տես իրա վերաբերմունքը հրեաների հանդեպ/ ասոցիացիաների ու իմաստների հետ /collective unconsciousness/, հետո շուռա տալիս պատճառահետևանքային կապը ու սիմվոլը դնումա երևույթից առաջ, պնդելով, որ սկզբում եղելա քարտեզը, ոչ թե տարածքը:

Այսինքն եթե Ֆրոյդի մոտ սկզբում սեքսնա, հետո դրանից առաջացած ենթագիտակցական օրինաչափությունները, հետո նոր ենթագիտակցությամբ պայմանավորված վարքը, ապա Յունգի մոտ սկզբում ենթագիտակցական օրինաչափություններն են, հետո նոր դրանից առաջացած ալքիմիան /կամ յուրաքանչյուր ուրիշ երևույթ, որը Յունգը կապումա ենթագիտակցության հետ` հեքիաթներից սկսած քաղաքական դեպքերով ու մանդալաներով վերջացրած/:

*Մոդերատորական* *Օտարալեզու մեջբերումները այս և նախորդ գրառումից ջնջված են:  Համաձայն կանոնադրության՝
2.2.4. Չեն թույլատրվում ոչ հայերեն գրառումները, կամ գրառումները, որոնք պարունակում են ոչ հայերեն բառեր, արտահայտություններ, նախադասություններ՝ բացառությամբ հետևյալ դեպքերի.
- ...
- եթե օտար լեզվով տեքստը ինչ-որ հոդվածից, գրքից կամ այլ տեղից մեջբերում է և կարևոր է տվյալ թեմայի կամ քննարկման համատեքստում (այս դեպքում գրառման մեջ պետք է նաև բերվի մեջբերվող տեքստի ամբողջական կամ համառոտ բովանդակությունը՝ հայերենով),
- ...*

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Չէ հա - ծայրահեղ դեպքում քեզ կարա թվա, թե ինչ որ բան գիտես, առանց էդ բանը գիտենալու/իմանալու: Ուսպենսկին լավ մեջբերում ունի էդ առիթով


Գիտես, ինձ թվում է, էստեղ պետք է տարբերակել *գիտ*ակցական *գիտ*ելիքն ու *անգիտ*ակցական իմացությունը: Հենց էն օրինակները, որոնք բերում է Ուսպենսկին, նրաս մասին չեն, որ մարդը սուտ էթ ասում, այլ որ մարդը խոսում է նրա մասին, ինչ զգում է, թեկուզ հստակ, ռացիոնալ, էդ առումով գիտակցական գիտելիքը կարող է և չլինել: Բայց զգացողությունը ու վստահությունը ասվածի մեջ էլի իրավունք ունի ճշմարտություն համարվելու` էնքանով, որքանով դա մարդկային որոշակի վերաբերմունք, կարծիք, ընկալում ու պատկերացում է: Իսկ թե նույն ռացիոնալ մոտեցման հիման վրա ստացված գիտելիքներից ինչքանն են իրական ճշմարտություն, դա դեռ մեծ հարցական է:




> Դա ոչ մի կապ չունի ալքիմիայի իմացության հետ:
> Ընդհակառակը, ալքիմիայի տեսակից "գիտենալը" շատ յուրօրինակ, գիտակցված ու ամենօրյա գիտենալուց տարբերվող երևույթա, ենթագիտակցության հետ գրեթե կապ չունեցող, ու որևէ կերպ ենթագիտակցությունից չբխող /թեկուզ, իհարկե, ենթագիտացությունը ներառող/:
> 
> 
> 
> Դա ինչ կապ ունի ալքիմիկ սիմվոլները հասկանալու հետ?


 Դա կոնկրետ ալքիմիկ սիմվոլների մասին չէր, ուղղակի փորձեցի ապացուցել` կոլեկտիվ գիտակցականին դեռ չանդրադառնալով, անգիտակացականում եղած ինֆորմացիայի հսկայական քանակն ու ճշգրտությունը: 




> Է Յունգը չի տարբերում: Հակառակը, սեփական ասոցիացիաները ու իմաստները, որոնցից նույնիսկ ոչ բոլորնա գիտակցում, հավասարեցնումա բոլոր մարդկանց /գրեթե բոլոր` տես իրա վերաբերմունքը հրեաների հանդեպ/ ասոցիացիաների ու իմաստների հետ /collective unconsciousness/, հետո շուռա տալիս պատճառահետևանքային կապը ու սիմվոլը դնումա երևույթից առաջ, պնդելով, որ սկզբում եղելա քարտեզը, ոչ թե տարածքը:
> 
> Այսինքն եթե Ֆրոյդի մոտ սկզբում սեքսնա, հետո դրանից առաջացած ենթագիտակցական օրինաչափությունները, հետո նոր ենթագիտակցությամբ պայմանավորված վարքը, ապա Յունգի մոտ սկզբում ենթագիտակցական օրինաչափություններն են, հետո նոր դրանից առաջացած ալքիմիան /կամ յուրաքանչյուր ուրիշ երևույթ, որը Յունգը կապումա ենթագիտակցության հետ` հեքիաթներից սկսած քաղաքական դեպքերով ու մանդալաներով վերջացրած/:


Սա նման է իդեալիստների ու մատերիալիստների հիմնական տարաձայնությանը: Գիտես, եթե չկա կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցական համապատասխան բովանդակությամբ, էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ պիտի բոլորովին տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ նույն կերպարները նույն բանը նշանակեն, նման դեպքերում առաջ գան:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Գիտես, ինձ թվում է, էստեղ պետք է տարբերակել գիտակցական գիտելիքն ու անգիտակցական իմացությունը:


Ինչ որ բանի գիտելիքը իրա զարգացման ընթացքում անցնումա չորս ստադիայով: Օրինակը բերեմ քիչ առաջ քննարկված շնչառական րապորտի հիման վրա:

1. Անգիտակից չիմացություն - էդ երբ ոչ կարաս րապորտ անես, ոչ էլ գիտես, որ տենց բան հնարավորա, գոյություն ունի: Այսինքն չես գիտակցում, որ տենց բան կա, որ դու չգիտես:
2. Գիտակից չիմացություն - երբ դու գիտես, որ նման բան կա, բայց չգիտես, ոնց անել: Ասենք տեսել ես ՆԼԾ պրակտիկի կողմից րապորտի կիրառման արդյունքները:
3. Գիտակից իմացություն - երբ երկար սովորելու ընթացքում դու օբյեկտիվ գիտելիք ես ձեռք բերում րապորտի մասին ու կարողանում ես այն գիտակցված կիրառել:
4. Անգիտակից իմացություն - երբ էնքան երկար ես րապորտի տեխնիկան կիրառել, որ էդ արդեն քո երկրորդ բնություննա, անցելա բնազդների մեջ, երկար ու չարչարիչ աշխատանքից ու սովորելուց հետո: Եթե ՆԼԾի բիձա վարպետներից տեսած լինես, կամ թունդ ստաժավոր վիրաբույժ, կամ բիձացած մարտարվեստի վարպետ, կիմանաս ինչի մասին եմ:

Տվյալ մոդելը /ինչքան գիտեմ ինքը սկիզբա առել հենց ՆԼԾ-ի սահմաններում/ կիրառելիա օբյեկտիվ գիտելիքի ցանկացած բնագավառի դեպքում:

Անգիտակից իմացությունը որպես կանոն գալիսա մենակ գիտակից իմացությունից հետո: Իհարկե, կարաս հակաճառես, որ կա գենետիկ գիտելիք` բայց դե գիտելիքի մեծ մասին այն չի վերաբերվում, բացարձակապես: Ասենք ալքիմիայի սիմվոլների իմացությունը հաստատ գենետիկորեն չի փոխանցվում: Իսկ դե այն, ինչ դու ես հասկանում անգիտակից իմացության տակ, ընդամենը հարմար պատճառա մատը մատին չխփելու, բայց սեփական անձը ապրիորի ինչոր բանից բանիմաց համարելու, իսկ սեփական ֆանտազիաներին` օբյեկտիվ գիտելիքի կշիռ տալու համար: Քո երկրորդ հակաճառելու ճանապարհը կլինի գնոզիսի ու նման սուպրարացիոնալ գիտելիքի մասին խոսալը: Ուրեմն գնոզիսնելա, ցանկացած նման երևույթ քննարկող համակարգի ներքո, լինի դա ալքիմիան, հերմետիզմը, չինական դաոսիզմը, դասական յոգան թե գնոզիսին անուն տված գնոստիցիզմը, լինում միայն օբյեկտիվ երկար աշխատանքի ու օբյեկտիվորեն, որպես կանոն մեդիտատիվ բնույթի իմացած տեխնիկաների օգտագործման հետևանքում: Ինչը նուրբ ասած անտեսումա Յունգը, երբ սեփական նևրոզը հավասարացնումա ավանդական գնոզիսին /տես իրա Կարմիր Գիրքը/, իսկ սեփական երազի հիման վրա /երազում տենումա, որ առյուծի գլուխ ունի/ սկսումա ինքը իրան համարել միթրաիկ ինիցիատ: 

Իսկ դե Ուսպենսկին հենց դա էլ նկատի ունի - որ ցանկացած օբյեկտիվ գիտելիք առաջին հերթին գիտակցության արդյունքա:




> Բայց զգացողությունը ու վստահությունը ասվածի մեջ էլի իրավունք ունի ճշմարտություն համարվելու` էնքանով, որքանով դա մարդկային որոշակի վերաբերմունք, կարծիք, ընկալում ու պատկերացում է:


Այսինքն երբ ես վստահ ասում եմ, որ երկիրը տափակա, դրվածա չորս փղերի վրա, իրանք իրենց հերթին կանգնած են կրիայի վրա, էդ կրիան իրա հերթին կանգնածա մեկ ուրիշ կրիայի վրա, ու այդպես մինչև անսահմանություն, իմ ասածը իրավունք ունի օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն համարվելու? Կամ ասենք ինչոր հալուցինոգեն ընդունած մարդու վստահ հայտարարությունները, որ ինքը թևեր ունի ու կարա պատուհանից դուրս թռնի? Տարօրինակ դիրքորոշումա, չես կարծում?




> Դա կոնկրետ ալքիմիկ սիմվոլների մասին չէր, ուղղակի փորձեցի ապացուցել` կոլեկտիվ գիտակցականին դեռ չանդրադառնալով, անգիտակացականում եղած ինֆորմացիայի հսկայական քանակն ու ճշգրտությունը:


Իսկ այ Յունգը կոնկրետ ալքիմիկ սիմվոլների մասինա: Դե մենք էլ քննարկում ենք, ինչիա Յունգը նուրբ ասած ոչ ադեկվատ համեմատած Ֆրոյդի հետ:




> Սա նման է իդեալիստների ու մատերիալիստների հիմնական տարաձայնությանը:


Իդեալիզմը գալիսա Պլատոնի էյդոսների մասին տեսությունից: Պետք չի Պլատոնի թունդ գիտակ լինել հասկանալու համար, որ էյդոսը ենթագիտակցական օրինաչափություն չի, ու առհասարակ քիչ կապ ունի ենթագիտակցության հետ:




> Գիտես, եթե չկա կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցական համապատասխան բովանդակությամբ, էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ պիտի բոլորովին տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ նույն կերպարները նույն բանը նշանակեն, նման դեպքերում առաջ գան:


Շատ պարզ, որովհետև բոլորովին տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ նույն կերպարները նույն բանը *չեն* նշանակում: Վառ օրինակ



Կամ ասենք սպիտակ գույնը: Լրիվ սիմվոլիկ կոչվելու իրավունք ունի, բայց դե հաստատ տարբեր մարդկանց համար նույն բանը չի նշանակում: 

Ինչ վերաբերվումա ալքիմիային, ստեղ էլ հաճախ նույն սիմվոլի տակ տարբեր բաներ կարան հասկացվեն: Ասենք չինական ալքիմիայում սնդիկի, կապարի և նույնիսկ երբեմն ոսկու տակ լրիվ ուրիշ բանա հասկացվում, քան եվրոպականում կամ հնդկականում: Տարբեր դպրոցներում կարա ի դեպ նույն բանն էլ հասկացվի, կամ նույն դպրոցում` տարբեր բաներ, ինչը նամանավանդ դժվարա դարձնում ալքիմիայի ուսումնասիրությունը: Իսկ դե Յունգի մոտ եթե սիմվոլը նույննա, ապա և երևույթը հաստատ նույննա: Ինչը նուրբ ասած իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ինչ որ բանի գիտելիքը իրա զարգացման ընթացքում անցնումա չորս ստադիայով: Օրինակը բերեմ քիչ առաջ քննարկված շնչառական րապորտի հիման վրա:
> 
> 1. Անգիտակից չիմացություն - էդ երբ ոչ կարաս րապորտ անես, ոչ էլ գիտես, որ տենց բան հնարավորա, գոյություն ունի: Այսինքն չես գիտակցում, որ տենց բան կա, որ դու չգիտես:
> 2. Գիտակից չիմացություն - երբ դու գիտես, որ նման բան կա, բայց չգիտես, ոնց անել: Ասենք տեսել ես ՆԼԾ պրակտիկի կողմից րապորտի կիրառման արդյունքները:
> 3. Գիտակից իմացություն - երբ երկար սովորելու ընթացքում դու օբյեկտիվ գիտելիք ես ձեռք բերում րապորտի մասին ու կարողանում ես այն գիտակցված կիրառել:
> 4. Անգիտակից իմացություն - երբ էնքան երկար ես րապորտի տեխնիկան կիրառել, որ էդ արդեն քո երկրորդ բնություննա, անցելա բնազդների մեջ, երկար ու չարչարիչ աշխատանքից ու սովորելուց հետո: Եթե ՆԼԾի բիձա վարպետներից տեսած լինես, կամ թունդ ստաժավոր վիրաբույժ, կամ բիձացած մարտարվեստի վարպետ, կիմանաս ինչի մասին եմ:
> 
> Տվյալ մոդելը /ինչքան գիտեմ ինքը սկիզբա առել հենց ՆԼԾ-ի սահմաններում/ կիրառելիա օբյեկտիվ գիտելիքի ցանկացած բնագավառի դեպքում:


Մի մե~ծ գաղտնիք բացեմ, կա զրոյական կետ.
0. Անգիտակից իմացություն - էդ երբ կարաս րապորտ անես, բայց չգիտես, որ տենց բան հնարավորա, գոյություն ունի: 
Սա կար դեռ էն ժամանակներից, երբ մարդը չուներ ժամանակակից խոսքային մտածողություն: Այն, որ ուղեղի մեծ կիսագնդերի կեղևը շատ ուշ է զարգացման էս աստիճանին հասել, կարող ես կարդալ ցանկացած նյարդային համակարգի վերաբերյալ գրքում):




> Անգիտակից իմացությունը որպես կանոն գալիսա մենակ գիտակից իմացությունից հետո: Իհարկե, կարաս հակաճառես...


Փորձեմ հետևյալ կերպ. կա "հետգիտակցական" ուշադրություն: Այն գալիս է "գիտակցական" ուշադրությունից հետո` էդ երբ դու մի բանի վրա զոռով կենտրոնացնում ես ուշադրությունդ ու դա արդեն անկախ քեզնից է սկսում ուշադրություն գրավել` անգիտակցաբար: Բայց մինչև դա լինում է նաև "անգիտակցական", այսինքն գիտակցության կողմից չվերահսկվող, ինքնաբերաբար ստեղծվող ուշադրություն /որը ամենից հաճախ, օրինակ, երեխաների մոտ է լինում/:




> ... որ կա գենետիկ գիտելիք` բայց դե գիտելիքի մեծ մասին այն չի վերաբերվում, բացարձակապես: Ասենք ալքիմիայի սիմվոլների իմացությունը հաստատ գենետիկորեն չի փոխանցվում:


Կարծում եմ, պետք է տարբերակել "ալքիմիայի սիմվոլը" և "սիմվոլը" առհասարակ, որն իր ընդհանուր հիմքով կարող է հիմք ծառայել նաև ալքիմիկ սիմվոլների համար: Օրինակ, ավելի պարզ սիմվոլների համադրությամբ կառուցվի բարդը, որի հիմքում, սակայն նախնական բովանդակությունները պարունակվեն, էսպես ասած "в снятом виде", հանված լինելով, բայծ որպես հիմք ծառայելով: 




> Իսկ դե այն, ինչ դու ես հասկանում անգիտակից իմացության տակ, ընդամենը հարմար պատճառա մատը մատին չխփելու, բայց սեփական անձը ապրիորի ինչոր բանից բանիմաց համարելու, իսկ սեփական ֆանտազիաներին` օբյեկտիվ գիտելիքի կշիռ տալու համար:


Եթե անձամբ ինձ էր ուղղված "դու"-ն /չնայած, նաև եթե օրինակի համար էր/. չեմ կարծում, թե անձամբ ճանաչելով ինձ դու նույն կարծիքն արտահայտեիր:




> Քո երկրորդ հակաճառելու ճանապարհը կլինի գնոզիսի ու նման սուպրարացիոնալ գիտելիքի մասին խոսալը: Ուրեմն գնոզիսնելա, ցանկացած նման երևույթ քննարկող համակարգի ներքո, լինի դա ալքիմիան, հերմետիզմը, չինական դաոսիզմը, դասական յոգան թե գնոզիսին անուն տված գնոստիցիզմը, լինում միայն օբյեկտիվ երկար աշխատանքի ու օբյեկտիվորեն, որպես կանոն մեդիտատիվ բնույթի իմացած տեխնիկաների օգտագործման հետևանքում: Ինչը նուրբ ասած անտեսումա Յունգը, երբ սեփական նևրոզը հավասարացնումա ավանդական գնոզիսին /տես իրա Կարմիր Գիրքը/, իսկ սեփական երազի հիման վրա /երազում տենումա, որ առյուծի գլուխ ունի/ սկսումա ինքը իրան համարել միթրաիկ ինիցիատ:


Էնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ Յունգին լավ չես կարդացել... կամ էլ  նախորոք ինչ որ դիրքորոշում ապացուցելու համար էիր կարդում :Sad: 




> Իսկ դե Ուսպենսկին հենց դա էլ նկատի ունի - որ ցանկացած օբյեկտիվ գիտելիք առաջին հերթին գիտակցության արդյունքա:


Օրինակ, երբ շունը սկսում է որոշակի /իրավիճակից կախված - տարբեր/ խոտեր ուտել ելնելով իր օրգանիզմի պահանջինց, դա գիտելի՞ք է: Կարծում եմ, չէ: Բայց նա գիտի՞, ինչ է անում: Կարծում եմ, հա:




> Այսինքն երբ ես վստահ ասում եմ, որ երկիրը տափակա, դրվածա չորս փղերի վրա, իրանք իրենց հերթին կանգնած են կրիայի վրա, էդ կրիան իրա հերթին կանգնածա մեկ ուրիշ կրիայի վրա, ու այդպես մինչև անսահմանություն, իմ ասածը իրավունք ունի օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն համարվելու? Կամ ասենք ինչոր հալուցինոգեն ընդունած մարդու վստահ հայտարարությունները, որ ինքը թևեր ունի ու կարա պատուհանից դուրս թռնի? Տարօրինակ դիրքորոշումա, չես կարծում?


Երբ ես քեզ հարցնում եմ երկրի քո ընկալման մասին, դա լրիվ օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն է, էնքանով, որքանով լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ է /ըստ որում, նույնիսկ անկախ նրանից, դու իսկապես էդպես ես կարծում, թե չէ :Smile: /




> Իսկ այ Յունգը կոնկրետ ալքիմիկ սիմվոլների մասինա: Դե մենք էլ քննարկում ենք, ինչիա Յունգը նուրբ ասած ոչ ադեկվատ համեմատած Ֆրոյդի հետ:


Տես` երկու աբզաց վերև:




> Իդեալիզմը գալիսա Պլատոնի էյդոսների մասին տեսությունից: Պետք չի Պլատոնի թունդ գիտակ լինել հասկանալու համար, որ էյդոսը ենթագիտակցական օրինաչափություն չի, ու առհասարակ քիչ կապ ունի ենթագիտակցության հետ:


Ո՞նց քիչ կապ ունի, եթե դու չես գիտակցում քո իմացածը, այն ենթա-գիտակցական է /այսինքն գիտակցականի տակ է, թաքնված/, հենց "հիշեցիր", բարձրանում է "գիտակցական" ու քեզ համար պարզ "գիտելիք" դառնում:




> Շատ պարզ, որովհետև բոլորովին տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ նույն կերպարները նույն բանը *չեն* նշանակում: Վառ օրինակ
> 
> Կամ ասենք սպիտակ գույնը: Լրիվ սիմվոլիկ կոչվելու իրավունք ունի, բայց դե հաստատ տարբեր մարդկանց համար նույն բանը չի նշանակում: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա ալքիմիային, ստեղ էլ հաճախ նույն սիմվոլի տակ տարբեր բաներ կարան հասկացվեն: Ասենք չինական ալքիմիայում սնդիկի, կապարի և նույնիսկ երբեմն ոսկու տակ լրիվ ուրիշ բանա հասկացվում, քան եվրոպականում կամ հնդկականում: Տարբեր դպրոցներում կարա ի դեպ նույն բանն էլ հասկացվի, կամ նույն դպրոցում` տարբեր բաներ, ինչը նամանավանդ դժվարա դարձնում ալքիմիայի ուսումնասիրությունը:


  Եթե հիշում ես, արքետիպերի մասին Յունգն ասում է, որ դա բովանդակություն է առանց ձևի /ֆորմայի/: Իսկ ձևը /=սիմվոլ/ կարող է լինել տարբեր:




> Իսկ դե Յունգի մոտ եթե սիմվոլը նույննա, ապա և երևույթը հաստատ նույննա: Ինչը նուրբ ասած իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում:


Էստեղ արդեն "սամսեն" խառնում ես: Քո ասածը իսկապես իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Իսկ Յունգի մոտ տրամաբանությունը ճիշտ հակառակն է. երևույթները /դասական փիլիսոփայական իմաստով, որպես աշխարհում երևացող օբյեկտներ/ կարող են լինել բազմաթիվ /հազարավոր մարդիկ, օրինակ/, դրանք խորհրդանշող սիմվոլները` ավելի քիչ /օրինակ, հարյուրավոր/, արքետիպերն էլ իրենց հերթին ավելի քիչ /օրինակ, տասնյակ/: Փաստորեն, ուզես-չուզես, մի սիմվոլը տարբեր "երևույթների" համար է կիրառվելու:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Մի մե~ծ գաղտնիք բացեմ, կա զրոյական կետ.
> 0. Անգիտակից իմացություն - էդ երբ կարաս րապորտ անես, բայց չգիտես, որ տենց բան հնարավորա, գոյություն ունի: 
> Սա կար դեռ էն ժամանակներից, երբ մարդը չուներ ժամանակակից խոսքային մտածողություն: Այն, որ ուղեղի մեծ կիսագնդերի կեղևը շատ ուշ է զարգացման էս աստիճանին հասել, կարող ես կարդալ ցանկացած նյարդային համակարգի վերաբերյալ գրքում):


Մի մեեեծ գաղտնիք բացեմ` այն փիլիսոփայական համակարգերը, որտեղից գալիսա զրոյական կետի, զրոյական գիտելիքի, գիտելիքի որպես գիտելիքի բացակայության իդեան, որպես կանոն ամենախիստն են մարզումների ու ուսուցման հարցում /օրինակ չինական տայչի կոչվող մարտարվեստը, որի մասին ասում են, որ առնվազն տաս տարվա անընդմեջ մարզումներ են պետք իրան գոնե միջակ տիրապետելու համար/: Իսկ ոմանք ընդհանրապես ժխտում են մարդու կարողությունը զրոյական կետին հասնելու հարցում` ասենք օրթոդոկսալ կաբբալան ու իրա այն/այնսոֆի գաղափարները:
Ցանկացած նյարդաբանական գրքում բավականաչափ ուշադիր լինելու դեպքում նաև կարելիա կարդալ, որ ուղեղի կեղևի զարգացման այսաստիճան հասնելուց առաջ մարդ հասարակ անգիտակից կաթնասուն կենդանիա եղել, անգիտակից կենդանուն բնորոշ ինտելեկտով, ինստինկտներով ու գիտելիքով, ու ունակ չի եղել ոչ մի գիտակից մտքի /գիտակցության ֆունկցիաները քո ասած ուշ զարգացած նեոկորթեքսի վրա են/: Համարել, որ ուղեղի հին մասերը կարան ուղեղի ակնհայտորեն նոր մասի գործողության հետ կապված գիտելիքների իբր թե "զրոյական գիտելիք" պարունակեն  /որը հին մասի համար պարզապես չափից բարդա/ մի քիչ տարօրինակա: 




> Փորձեմ հետևյալ կերպ. կա "հետգիտակցական" ուշադրություն: Այն գալիս է "գիտակցական" ուշադրությունից հետո` էդ երբ դու մի բանի վրա զոռով կենտրոնացնում ես ուշադրությունդ ու դա արդեն անկախ քեզնից է սկսում ուշադրություն գրավել` անգիտակցաբար: Բայց մինչև դա լինում է նաև "անգիտակցական", այսինքն գիտակցության կողմից չվերահսկվող, ինքնաբերաբար ստեղծվող ուշադրություն /որը ամենից հաճախ, օրինակ, երեխաների մոտ է լինում/:


Դա ոչ մի կապ չունի որևէ գիտելիքի հետ: 
Ինչ վերաբերվումա երեխա հասակում ձևավորվող ենթագիտակցությանը, դրա մասին գրում էր դեռևս Ֆրեյդը: ինչի համար և համարվումա պսիխոանալիզի պապան:




> Կարծում եմ, պետք է տարբերակել "ալքիմիայի սիմվոլը" և "սիմվոլը" առհասարակ, որն իր ընդհանուր հիմքով կարող է հիմք ծառայել նաև ալքիմիկ սիմվոլների համար: Օրինակ, ավելի պարզ սիմվոլների համադրությամբ կառուցվի բարդը, որի հիմքում, սակայն նախնական բովանդակությունները պարունակվեն, էսպես ասած "в снятом виде", հանված լինելով, բայծ որպես հիմք ծառայելով:


Սիմվոլը, նույնիսկ ամենապարզագույնը, միշտ պատկերումա ինչ որ երևույթ: Սիմվոլի ընտրությունը արտացոլումա երևույթը, բայց էդ երևույթը չի, այդ ընտրությունը կատարվումա գիտակցված, ու հաճախ կապվածա ընտրողի քմահաճույքից: Օրինակ, գագաթը վերև կարմիր եռանկյունին կրակի սիմվոլնա /թե եվրոպական, թե որոշ հինդու ավանդույթներում/, բայց կրակ չի, ոչ էլ կարաս իրա օգնությամբ կրակ վառես: 
Բացի այդ, մենք խոսում ենք հենց ալքիմիայի սիմվոլների /որոնց մեջ պատահում են թե պարզագույն, թե շատ բարդ սիմվոլներ/ ու վերջիններիս Յունգի անորակ մեկնաբանման մասին, նենց որ պետք չի փոխել վիճաբանության առարկան:




> Եթե անձամբ ինձ էր ուղղված "դու"-ն /չնայած, նաև եթե օրինակի համար էր/. չեմ կարծում, թե անձամբ ճանաչելով ինձ դու նույն կարծիքն արտահայտեիր:


Դու-ն վերաբերվում էր քո կողմից տրված անգիտակից իմացության սահմանմանը: Մատը մատին խփելը ավելի աբստրակտ էր, և ոչ մեկին կոնկրետ չէր վերաբերվում: Պետք չի պրոյեկտավորել սեփական ճնշված ագրեսիան ուրիշ մարդկանց վրա:




> Էնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ Յունգին լավ չես կարդացել... կամ էլ նախորոք ինչ որ դիրքորոշում ապացուցելու համար էիր կարդում


Նենց տպավորությունա ստեղծվում, որ դու էլի անցար քիչմ անհիմն ենթադրությունների գիրկը: Թեկուզ եթե լավ կարդալ ասելով նկատի ունես` կուրորեն հավատալ կարդացածին, ապա երևի թե հա, լավ չեմ կարդացել:
Ի դեպ ուշադիր կարդալու հանգամանքը մի կողմ թողելով, ես բավականին մեծ հավանականությամբ կարամ ենթադրեմ, որ քեզանից շատ եմ Յունգի աշխատություններ կարդացել:

Այդպես օրինակ իմ կողմից տարեսկզբին կարդացած Կարմիր Գիրքը ամենայն հավանականությամբ չես կարդացել, քանի որ Յունգի ժառանգները ընդհուպ մինչև 2009 թիվը արգելում էին իրան հրատարակել /հասկանալի պատճառներով/, իսկ հրատարակումից հետո ինքը վաճառվելա իմ հիշելով 200$-ով - անձամբ ես կարդացել եմ ծանոթիցս վերցրած օրինակը:  Յունգը էդ գիրքը համարում էր սեփական * բոլոր* թեորիաների սկզբնաղբյուրը: Իսկ այ բավականին հեղինակավոր բրիտանացի հոգեբույժ Էնթոնի Սթորրը գիրքը համարումա Ֆրեյդի հետ բաժանման հետևանքով ձևաորված փսիխոզի հետևանք: Եթե Սթորրը գոնե կիսով չափ իրավացիա /ինչը բացառված չի` Յունգը ինքնա գրում, որ գրքի գրելու ժամանակ հալուցինացիաներա ունեցել - հալուցինացիաներից մեկը նույնիսկ փորձելա համոզի Յունգին, որ Յունգը Քրիստոսնա/, դա արդեն պատճառա տալիս Յունգի թեորիաներին գոնե մի քիչ զգույշ ու սկեպտիկորեն վերաբերվելու համար:
Առյուծի մասին երազը, որը Յունգի մոտ իդեաներ առաջացրեց սեփական "աստվածացման" մասին, տեղիա ունեցել, ըստ Յունգի, 1913թ. դեկտեմբերին: Հատկանշականա, որ Ֆրոյդի հետ կռվելու, Կարմիր Գիրքը սկսելու ու Յունգի հավանական պսիխոզի տարինա:
Մեջբերումներից թերևս խուսափեմ` թարգմանելու ժամանակ չունեմ, ռուսերենի համար կտուգանեն: Խոսքերս հիմնավորող մեջբերումները իրանց աղբյուրներով կարելիա գտնել վերը նշված Նոլլի գրքի մեջ ու այլուր, այդ թվում Յունգի աշխատություններում:




> Օրինակ, երբ շունը սկսում է որոշակի /իրավիճակից կախված - տարբեր/ խոտեր ուտել ելնելով իր օրգանիզմի պահանջինց, դա գիտելի՞ք է: Կարծում եմ, չէ: Բայց նա գիտի՞, ինչ է անում: Կարծում եմ, հա:


Պետք չի շանը համեմատել մարդու հետ: Շան ձագը ջուրը քցելուց լողումա, մարդու երեխան` խեղդվում:




> Երբ ես քեզ հարցնում եմ երկրի քո ընկալման մասին, դա լրիվ օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն է, էնքանով, որքանով լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ է /ըստ որում, նույնիսկ անկախ նրանից, դու իսկապես էդպես ես կարծում, թե չէ/


Թե քո, թե իմ սուբյեկտիվ ֆանտազիաները երկիրը տափակ չեն դարձնի, ինչ էլ դու չմտածես էդ առիթով: Այդպես օրինակ եթե ես ամենաթունդ ուղեղի լվացումից հետ համոզված լինեմ, որ տափակա, մեկա չեմ կարանա ծայրից վար ընկնել կրիաների մոտ:




> Տես` երկու աբզաց վերև:


Անհամեստ հարց` դու ընդհանրապես կարդացել ես Յունգի  Հոգեբանություն և Ալքիմիա գիրքը?




> Ո՞նց քիչ կապ ունի, եթե դու չես գիտակցում քո իմացածը, այն ենթա-գիտակցական է /այսինքն գիտակցականի տակ է, թաքնված/, հենց "հիշեցիր", բարձրանում է "գիտակցական" ու քեզ համար պարզ "գիտելիք" դառնում:


Խնդրում եմ Պլատոն կարդաս` ինքը շատ հետաքրքիր բաների մասինա գրում /Խնջույքը չհաշված/: Էյդոսը, ըստ Պլատոնի, մարդկանցից անկախ գոյություն ունի: Մարդիկ, ըստ Պլատոնի, էյդոսները ուղղակիորեն ընկալել չեն կարող: 
Իսկ քո ասածը հենց կապվածա մարդու ենթագիտակցական ընկալման ու գիտակցություն/ենթագիտակցություն գործընթացի հետ: 




> Եթե հիշում ես, արքետիպերի մասին Յունգն ասում է, որ դա բովանդակություն է առանց ձևի /ֆորմայի/: Իսկ ձևը /=սիմվոլ/ կարող է լինել տարբեր:


Ալքիմիկ գործընթացները արքետիպ չեն, քո համեմատությունը սխալ է:
Արքետիպները ըստ Յունգի կոլլեկտիվ անգիտակցականի բաղկացուցիչ մասը կազմող պսիխիկ /психический` եսիմ ոնցա թարգմանվում/ ստրուկտուրաներ են: Պսիխիկ` մարդկային պսիխեյով սահմանափակվող, ու վերջինիս սահմաններից դուրս գոյություն չունեցող: 
Ալքիմիկ գործընթացը պսիխեյով չի սահմանափակվում, ինչպես նաև ասենք Պլատոնի էյդոսները /որոնք ընդհանրապես պսիխեից դուրս են/:




> Փաստորեն, ուզես-չուզես, մի սիմվոլը տարբեր "երևույթների" համար է կիրառվելու:


Քո ուզես չուզեսը ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե ճիշտ չլիներ նաև հակառակը: Հաճախ նույն երևույթի համար տարբեր սիմվոլներ են կիրառվում` /օրինակ մահվան /հստակ օբյեկտիվ երևույթ/ համար` կարմիր, սպիտակ, սև, կանաչ գույները/մահը խորհրդանշող սիմվոլներ//: Դա քո ուզած չուզածը, ինչպես նաև իրա հիմքում ընկած թեորիաները ժխտումա:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Մի մեեեծ գաղտնիք բացեմ` այն փիլիսոփայական համակարգերը, որտեղից գալիսա զրոյական կետի, զրոյական գիտելիքի, գիտելիքի որպես գիտելիքի բացակայության իդեան, որպես կանոն ամենախիստն են մարզումների ու ուսուցման հարցում /օրինակ չինական տայչի կոչվող մարտարվեստը, որի մասին ասում են, որ առնվազն տաս տարվա անընդմեջ մարզումներ են պետք իրան գոնե միջակ տիրապետելու համար/: Իսկ ոմանք ընդհանրապես ժխտում են մարդու կարողությունը զրոյական կետին հասնելու հարցում` ասենք օրթոդոկսալ կաբբալան ու իրա այն/այնսոֆի գաղափարները:


Կարծում եմ, էլի բարդացնում ես ուգնում ինչ-որ ուրիշ տեսությունների: Իսկ ինչից կարելի է իմանալ, դրանք ինչքանով են իրականությանը համապատասխանում: Ես փորձում եմ զուտ տրամաբանորեն ցույց տալ հակառակը /նեոկորտեքսի մասին ասածն էլ բոլորի կողմից ընդունված է որպես փաստ/: 



> Ցանկացած նյարդաբանական գրքում բավականաչափ ուշադիր լինելու դեպքում նաև կարելիա կարդալ, որ ուղեղի կեղևի զարգացման այսաստիճան հասնելուց առաջ մարդ հասարակ անգիտակից կաթնասուն կենդանիա եղել, անգիտակից կենդանուն բնորոշ ինտելեկտով, ինստինկտներով ու գիտելիքով, ու ունակ չի եղել ոչ մի գիտակից մտքի /գիտակցության ֆունկցիաները քո ասած ուշ զարգացած նեոկորթեքսի վրա են/:


Ոնց որ թե ես էլ էի նույնը ասում...



> Համարել, որ ուղեղի հին մասերը կարան ուղեղի ակնհայտորեն նոր մասի գործողության հետ կապված գիտելիքների իբր թե "զրոյական գիտելիք" պարունակեն  /որը հին մասի համար պարզապես չափից բարդա/ մի քիչ տարօրինակա:


Կարծում եմ, "զրոյական գիտելիքը" տարբեր կերպ ենք հասկանում: Ես դա հասկանում եմ էնպես, ինչպես գրել եմ վերևը. գիտելիք, որը կա, անկախ նրանից, մարդ կընկալի դա որպես գիտելիք, թե չէ, միևնույն է այն գործում է պրակտիկայում: 
Քո նշած մոտեցումները ոնց որ թե խոսում են էն իդեալական նախագիտելիքի մասին, որն ընկած է ամեն ինչի հիմքում, բայց որին հասնելու համար պետք է շատ-շատ ջանք թափել /խնդրում եմ, ուղղիր, եթե սխալվում եմ/: Դա այլ մոտեցում է: չնայած, կարելի է ասել, որ ըստ էության մարդ իր մտածողությանը էնքան  շատ տեղ է տալիս, որ իմ ասած "զրոյական գիտելիքն" էլ իրենց համար արդեն գոյություն չունի, քանի որ անընդունակ են ընկալել որևէ բան, ինչ մտքերի տեսքով /կամ, ասենք, տեսությունների :Smile: / չի ներկայացվել: 




> Բացի այդ, մենք խոսում ենք հենց ալքիմիայի սիմվոլների /որոնց մեջ պատահում են թե պարզագույն, թե շատ բարդ սիմվոլներ/ ու վերջիններիս Յունգի անորակ մեկնաբանման մասին, նենց որ պետք չի փոխել վիճաբանության առարկան:


Ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ կարծում էլ մենք Ֆրոյդից ենք խոսում: :Smile: 




> Դու-ն վերաբերվում էր քո կողմից տրված անգիտակից իմացության սահմանմանը: Մատը մատին խփելը ավելի աբստրակտ էր, և ոչ մեկին կոնկրետ չէր վերաբերվում: Պետք չի պրոյեկտավորել սեփական ճնշված ագրեսիան ուրիշ մարդկանց վրա:


Դու նկատո՞ւմ ես ագրեսիա իմ գրածներում.... /!/




> Նենց տպավորությունա ստեղծվում, որ դու էլի անցար քիչմ անհիմն ենթադրությունների գիրկը: Թեկուզ եթե լավ կարդալ ասելով նկատի ունես` կուրորեն հավատալ կարդացածին, ապա երևի թե հա, լավ չեմ կարդացել:
> Ի դեպ ուշադիր կարդալու հանգամանքը մի կողմ թողելով, ես բավականին մեծ հավանականությամբ կարամ ենթադրեմ, որ քեզանից շատ եմ Յունգի աշխատություններ կարդացել:


Կարծում եմ, ճիշտ ես ենթադրում: Ըստ որում, ոնց որ թե, "ամենափախած" գրքերն էլ ես կարդացել :Smile:  Միայն մի բան կարող եմ ասել. ՄՈԼՈԴԵՑ !) Շատ հազվադեպ, հետաքրքիր ու հարգանքի արժանի երևույթ եմ համարում, երբ մարդ իր չսիրած հեղինակներին էլ է կարդում միայն ճիշտ հասկանալու ու հիմնավորված պատասխան ձևակերպելու նպատակով:  




> Այդպես օրինակ իմ կողմից տարեսկզբին կարդացած Կարմիր Գիրքը ամենայն հավանականությամբ չես կարդացել, քանի որ Յունգի ժառանգները ընդհուպ մինչև 2009 թիվը արգելում էին իրան հրատարակել /հասկանալի պատճառներով/, իսկ հրատարակումից հետո ինքը վաճառվելա իմ հիշելով 200$-ով - անձամբ ես կարդացել եմ ծանոթիցս վերցրած օրինակը:  Յունգը էդ գիրքը համարում էր սեփական * բոլոր* թեորիաների սկզբնաղբյուրը: Իսկ այ բավականին հեղինակավոր բրիտանացի հոգեբույժ Էնթոնի Սթորրը գիրքը համարումա Ֆրեյդի հետ բաժանման հետևանքով ձևաորված փսիխոզի հետևանք: Եթե Սթորրը գոնե կիսով չափ իրավացիա /ինչը բացառված չի` Յունգը ինքնա գրում, որ գրքի գրելու ժամանակ հալուցինացիաներա ունեցել - հալուցինացիաներից մեկը նույնիսկ փորձելա համոզի Յունգին, որ Յունգը Քրիստոսնա/, դա արդեն պատճառա տալիս Յունգի թեորիաներին գոնե մի քիչ զգույշ ու սկեպտիկորեն վերաբերվելու համար:
> Առյուծի մասին երազը, որը Յունգի մոտ իդեաներ առաջացրեց սեփական "աստվածացման" մասին, տեղիա ունեցել, ըստ Յունգի, 1913թ. դեկտեմբերին: Հատկանշականա, որ Ֆրոյդի հետ կռվելու, Կարմիր Գիրքը սկսելու ու Յունգի հավանական պսիխոզի տարինա:


Գիտես, Յունգին ու Ֆրոյդին, երևի նա էր ընդհանրացնում , որ երկուսն էլ համարձակ քննարկում էին հենց իրենց հոգեկանը, բացահայտելու ու ապացուցելու համար էն, ինչ ասում են: Նույնիսկ էն, որ Յունգը ինչ-որ բաներ արգելում էր իր աշակերտներին, էլի Ֆրոյդին է շատ նման, էդ առումով Յունգը Ֆրոյդի ամենաիսկական աշակերտն է ստացվում:




> Պետք չի շանը համեմատել մարդու հետ: Շան ձագը ջուրը քցելուց լողումա, մարդու երեխան` խեղդվում:


Ինձ թվում է, շունն էլ, մարդն էլ ունեն նույն կենդանական հիմքերը, որոնք մարդու մոտ ուղղակի այլ զարգացում են ստանում: Իմիջիայլոց, փոքր երեխան էլ չի խեղդվում ջրում, այլ սկսում է հենց "շան նման" /այսինքն, ներողություն, "по-собачьи"/ լողալ:




> Թե քո, թե իմ սուբյեկտիվ ֆանտազիաները երկիրը տափակ չեն դարձնի, ինչ էլ դու չմտածես էդ առիթով: Այդպես օրինակ եթե ես ամենաթունդ ուղեղի լվացումից հետ համոզված լինեմ, որ տափակա, մեկա չեմ կարանա ծայրից վար ընկնել կրիաների մոտ:


Մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես հասնել մի ժայռի ծայրին, վայր ընկնել ու էն, ինչ ներքևում կտեսնես, համարել կրիա:




> Անհամեստ հարց` դու ընդհանրապես կարդացել ես Յունգի  Հոգեբանություն և Ալքիմիա գիրքը?


Ինչ թաքցնեմ, չէ, կարդացել եմ մի քանի ուրիշ գիրք: Դրա համար էլ գրում եմ ընդհանուր օրինաչափություններից ու սիմվոլներից:




> Խնդրում եմ Պլատոն կարդաս` ինքը շատ հետաքրքիր բաների մասինա գրում /Խնջույքը չհաշված/: Էյդոսը, ըստ Պլատոնի, մարդկանցից անկախ գոյություն ունի: Մարդիկ, ըստ Պլատոնի, էյդոսները ուղղակիորեն ընկալել չեն կարող:


Հենց դրա մասին է խոսում, կարծեմ, ստվերների արտացոլումը քարանձավում: Ճիշտն ասած, հաճույքով կկարդայի Պլատոնին, բայց ահագին ժամանակ է, ինչ կարդալը ինձ համար շա~տ արժեզրկվել է: Հիմա փորձում եմ գոնե մի քիչ ինքս մտածել ու խոսել առանց ուրիշների ասածների վրա հիմնվելու /հենց էս պահին էլ/: Լիովին, իհարկե, չի ստացվում, բայց դե ինձ պետք է:




> Իսկ քո ասածը հենց կապվածա մարդու ենթագիտակցական ընկալման ու գիտակցություն/ենթագիտակցություն գործընթացի հետ:


Ուղղակի, երբ խոսում են գիտակցության/ենթագիտակցության մասին, սովորաբար "վերհիշել" չեն ասում, բայց էդ "տերմինը", կարծում եմ, պլատոնյան իմաստով, նման է նույն պրոցեսին: 




> Ալքիմիկ գործընթացները արքետիպ չեն, քո համեմատությունը սխալ է:


"արքետիպերի մասին Յունգն ասում է, որ դա բովանդակություն է առանց ձևի /ֆորմայի/: Իսկ ձևը /=սիմվոլ/ կարող է լինել տարբեր:" ասելով, ես շեշտը դնում էի սիմվոլի /հայերեն` խորհրդանիշի/ տարբեր լինելու հնարավորության վրա, քանի որ, որքան հասկացա, դու խոսում էիր ալքիմիկ սիմվոլների տարբերության մասին Չինաստանում, Եվրոպայում ու Հնդկաստանում:




> Արքետիպները ըստ Յունգի կոլլեկտիվ անգիտակցականի բաղկացուցիչ մասը կազմող պսիխիկ  ստրուկտուրաներ են: Պսիխիկ` մարդկային պսիխեյով սահմանափակվող, ու վերջինիս սահմաններից դուրս գոյություն չունեցող:


 Լիովին համաձայն եմ:




> /психический` եսիմ ոնցա թարգմանվում/


Թարգմանում են "հոգեկան", չնայած, երբեմն, միայն Յունգի դեպքում, կարելի ասել նաև "պսիխիկ", եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ նա սիրում եր հենց "պսիխե" /հուն./ ասելը:




> Ալքիմիկ գործընթացը պսիխեյով չի սահմանափակվում, ինչպես նաև ասենք Պլատոնի էյդոսները /որոնք ընդհանրապես պսիխեից դուրս են/:


Բնականաբար, որովհետև դրանք հոգեբանական /պսիխոլոգիական/ կոնցեպցիաներ չեն: Կարելի է ուղղակի զուգահեռներ անցկացնել, կամ էլ անց չկացնել, եթե ճիշտ չես համարում:




> Քո ուզես չուզեսը ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե ճիշտ չլիներ նաև հակառակը: Հաճախ նույն երևույթի համար տարբեր սիմվոլներ են կիրառվում` /օրինակ մահվան /հստակ օբյեկտիվ երևույթ/ համար` կարմիր, սպիտակ, սև, կանաչ գույները/մահը խորհրդանշող սիմվոլներ//: Դա քո ուզած չուզածը, ինչպես նաև իրա հիմքում ընկած թեորիաները ժխտումա:


Մի այլ օրինակ բերեմ. մանդալան ինքը սիմվոլ է, համաձա՞յն ես: Այն կարո՞ղ է լինել շատ տարբեր: Միևնույն ժամանակ մանդալան, ըստ Յունգի տեսության, խորհրդանշում է ինքնությունը: Ինչպե՞ս է դա ժխտում Յունգի տեսությունը:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կարծում եմ, էլի բարդացնում ես ուգնում ինչ-որ ուրիշ տեսությունների: Իսկ ինչից կարելի է իմանալ, դրանք ինչքանով են իրականությանը համապատասխանում: Ես փորձում եմ զուտ տրամաբանորեն ցույց տալ հակառակը /նեոկորտեքսի մասին ասածն էլ բոլորի կողմից ընդունված է որպես փաստ/:


Դու փորձում ես ուղեղի արխաիկ մասերին վերագրել գիտելիք, որը չափից բարդա էդ մասերի համար: Այդպես օրինակ րապորտը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարա վերագրվի ուղեղի արխաիկ մասերին` ընդհակառակը, իրա գործածման համար լավ զարգացած նեոկորթեքսա պետք:




> Կարծում եմ, "զրոյական գիտելիքը" տարբեր կերպ ենք հասկանում: Ես դա հասկանում եմ էնպես, ինչպես գրել եմ վերևը. գիտելիք, որը կա, անկախ նրանից, մարդ կընկալի դա որպես գիտելիք, թե չէ, միևնույն է այն գործում է պրակտիկայում: 
> Քո նշած մոտեցումները ոնց որ թե խոսում են էն իդեալական նախագիտելիքի մասին, որն ընկած է ամեն ինչի հիմքում, բայց որին հասնելու համար պետք է շատ-շատ ջանք թափել /խնդրում եմ, ուղղիր, եթե սխալվում եմ/: Դա այլ մոտեցում է: չնայած, կարելի է ասել, որ ըստ էության մարդ իր մտածողությանը էնքան շատ տեղ է տալիս, որ իմ ասած "զրոյական գիտելիքն" էլ իրենց համար արդեն գոյություն չունի, քանի որ անընդունակ են ընկալել որևէ բան, ինչ մտքերի տեսքով /կամ, ասենք, տեսությունների/ չի ներկայացվել:


Մտածողությունը մի բանա, գիտակցությունը` ուրիշ: Ես կարամ մտքերս կանգնացնեմ` նման գործողության հետևանքով ես կսկսեմ ավելի լավ գիտակցել, ու ավելի շատ դուրս կգամ անգիտակցականի իշխանության տակից /ալքիմիայի կարևորագույն պայմաններից մեկնա, ի դեպ/:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա գիտելիքին` խորհուրդ կտամ ազատ ժամանակ ունենալու դեպքում ուսումասիրել էպիստեմոլոգիա կոչվող փիլիսոփայության ճյուղը՝ որ խուսափես "գիտելիք"-ի պիտակ տալու նրան, ինչ գիտելիք չի /օրինակ, ընկալմանը/: Սկսել խորհուրդ կտամ Պլատոնից՝ իրա լավ մտքերը էյդոսներով չեն սահմանափակվում:




> Ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ կարծում էլ մենք Ֆրոյդից ենք խոսում:


Անձամբ ես փորձում եմ հիմնավորեմ, թե ինչիա Ֆրեյդը Յունգից հազար գլուխ լավը՝ թե որպես հոգեբույժ, թե որպես ուղղակի ազնիվ, հոգեպես համեմատաբար առողջ մարդ:




> Դու նկատո՞ւմ ես ագրեսիա իմ գրածներում.... /!/


Եթե նկատեի, չէի ասի որ ագրեսիան ճնշվածա - ընդհակառակը, ինքը բացահայտ ու արտահայտված կլիներ: Ճնշված ագրեսիայի պրոյեկտավորումը ստիպումա մարդուն երբեմն անհիմն կարծել, որ իր հանդեպ զրուցակիցը ագրեսիվա տրամադրված: Քանի որ նման կարծիք դու արդեն երկրորդ անգամ ես արտահայտում, ես տեղիք ունեմ մտածելու, որ այո՝ որոշակի ճնշված ագրեսիա քո մեջ կա:




> Կարծում եմ, ճիշտ ես ենթադրում: Ըստ որում, ոնց որ թե, "ամենափախած" գրքերն էլ ես կարդացել Միայն մի բան կարող եմ ասել. ՄՈԼՈԴԵՑ !) Շատ հազվադեպ, հետաքրքիր ու հարգանքի արժանի երևույթ եմ համարում, երբ մարդ իր չսիրած հեղինակներին էլ է կարդում միայն ճիշտ հասկանալու ու հիմնավորված պատասխան ձևակերպելու նպատակով:


Յունգասերի համար տարօրինակա Կարմիր Գիրքը ամենափախած համարել: Հենց Յունգը գրումա, որ Կարմիր Գիրքը իրա երբևէ գրած *ամենակարևոր* աշխատություննա, իսկ տարիները, երբ գրելա Կարմիր Գիրքը` իր կյանքի *ամենակարևոր* տարիներն են: Թեկուզ դու, իհարկե, Յունգից լավ գիտես, որնա կարևոր, իսկ որը ամենափախած:




> Գիտես, Յունգին ու Ֆրոյդին, երևի նա էր ընդհանրացնում , որ երկուսն էլ համարձակ քննարկում էին հենց իրենց հոգեկանը, բացահայտելու ու ապացուցելու համար էն, ինչ ասում են: Նույնիսկ էն, որ Յունգը ինչ-որ բաներ արգելում էր իր աշակերտներին, էլի Ֆրոյդին է շատ նման, էդ առումով Յունգը Ֆրոյդի ամենաիսկական աշակերտն է ստացվում:


Իրանց տարբերությունը նաև էնա, որ Ֆրոյդը սեփական հոգեկանը չի ընդարձակում համայն մարդկության վրա: Յունգը սեփական անգիտակցականը էնքան կարևորա համարում, որ այն ընդարձակումա սաղի վրա` ստեղծելով կոլլեկտիվ անգիտակցականի վիճելի /ու հալուցինացիաների, ոչ թե գիտական աշխատանքի արդյունք հանդիսացող/ թեորիաները:
Իսկ Ֆրոյդը սեփական ամենաիսկական աշակերտին ցնդած էր համարում: Կարելիա ասել` որոշ առումներով ճիշտ էր:




> Ինձ թվում է, շունն էլ, մարդն էլ ունեն նույն կենդանական հիմքերը, որոնք մարդու մոտ ուղղակի այլ զարգացում են ստանում: Իմիջիայլոց, փոքր երեխան էլ չի խեղդվում ջրում, այլ սկսում է հենց "շան նման" /այսինքն, ներողություն, "по-собачьи"/ լողալ:


Երեխաների մոտ դա շատ ավելի թույլա արտահայտված: Երեխան ընդամենը շունչը պահումա, ու շարժումներա անում, բայց մեկա տեսականորեն խեղդվումա, եթե մեկը ջրից չհանի: Շունը ավելի երկարա մնում ու ավելի "պրոֆեսիոնալա" լողում:
Ցանկացած դեպքում` շան ու մարդու ուղեղները չափից տարբեր են, որ համեմատենք շան ու մարդու գիտելիքը ու գիտակցությունը:




> Մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես հասնել մի ժայռի ծայրին, վայր ընկնել ու էն, ինչ ներքևում կտեսնես, համարել կրիա:


Ահամ: Որին կտեսնեմ ուղիղ մի քանի ակնթարք` քանի մարմինս գետնին չի խփել:
Գոյություն ունի առողջ իրականության ընկալում, ու անառողջ ընկալում: Հուսով եմ պետք չի բացատրել, որնա իրական, իսկ որը իրականության հետ գրեթե կապ չունի:




> Ինչ թաքցնեմ, չէ, կարդացել եմ մի քանի ուրիշ գիրք: Դրա համար էլ գրում եմ ընդհանուր օրինաչափություններից ու սիմվոլներից:


Այսինքն ծանոթ չլինելով Յունգի դիրքորոշմանը տվյալ կոնկրետ հարցում, մեկա գրում ես, որ ինքը ճիշտա: 




> Հենց դրա մասին է խոսում, կարծեմ, ստվերների արտացոլումը քարանձավում: Ճիշտն ասած, հաճույքով կկարդայի Պլատոնին, բայց ահագին ժամանակ է, ինչ կարդալը ինձ համար շա~տ արժեզրկվել է: Հիմա փորձում եմ գոնե մի քիչ ինքս մտածել ու խոսել առանց ուրիշների ասածների վրա հիմնվելու /հենց էս պահին էլ/: Լիովին, իհարկե, չի ստացվում, բայց դե ինձ պետք է:


Եթե կարողանում ես տարանջատել սեփական մտքերը ուրիշի մտքերից, ապա կարդալը ընդհակառակը, սեփական մտքերին խանգարելու փոխարեն օգնումա սեփական մտքերը ավելի հստակ ու արժեքավոր դարձնել: Եթե չես կարող` ապա իրոք ավելի լավ կլինի չկարդաս: Օրինակ ես, Յունգ կարդալով, միևնույնա իրա վրա ոչ հիմնվում եմ, որ էլ իրա մտքերով մտածում: Էդ ոնց ստացվեց, չես ասի?




> Ուղղակի, երբ խոսում են գիտակցության/ենթագիտակցության մասին, սովորաբար "վերհիշել" չեն ասում, բայց էդ "տերմինը", կարծում եմ, պլատոնյան իմաստով, նման է նույն պրոցեսին:


Սխալ ես կարծում: Նման չի:
Մի դեպքում պրոցեսսը ամբողջովին սահմանափակվումա պսիխեյով, մյուս դեպքում իրա մեծ մասը պսիխեից դուրսա:




> "արքետիպերի մասին Յունգն ասում է, որ դա բովանդակություն է առանց ձևի /ֆորմայի/: Իսկ ձևը /=սիմվոլ/ կարող է լինել տարբեր:" ասելով, ես շեշտը դնում էի սիմվոլի /հայերեն` խորհրդանիշի/ տարբեր լինելու հնարավորության վրա, քանի որ, որքան հասկացա, դու խոսում էիր ալքիմիկ սիմվոլների տարբերության մասին Չինաստանում, Եվրոպայում ու Հնդկաստանում:


Իրանք հաճախ նույն ավանդույթում էլ կարող են տարբերվել` օրինակ դամբարանը ու մոխիրը եվրոպական ալքիմիայում նույն բաննա խորհրդանշում: Դա որևէ կերպ կախված չի նրանից, ինչը Յունգա արխեիպ էր համարում:
Կրկին` քո համեմատությունը սխալա: Ալքիմիկ գործընթացը արքետիպ չի: Համեմատել այն արքետիպի հետ կորրեկտ չի:




> Թարգմանում են "հոգեկան", չնայած, երբեմն, միայն Յունգի դեպքում, կարելի ասել նաև "պսիխիկ", եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ նա սիրում եր հենց "պսիխե" /հուն./ ասելը:


Հասկանալով դրա տակ լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Ինչը հատկանշականա Յունգի համար:




> Բնականաբար, որովհետև դրանք հոգեբանական /պսիխոլոգիական/ կոնցեպցիաներ չեն: Կարելի է ուղղակի զուգահեռներ անցկացնել, կամ էլ անց չկացնել, եթե ճիշտ չես համարում:


Յունգը ոչ միայն զուգահեռներա անցկացնում, այլև որոշ դեպքերում հավասարեցնումա կոնցեպցիաները, իրանց նույն իմաստը տալով: Ալքիմիկ գործընթացներին, որոնք պսիխոլոգիական չեն, Յունգը միմիայն պսիխոլոգիական արժեքա տալիս:




> Մի այլ օրինակ բերեմ. մանդալան ինքը սիմվոլ է, համաձա՞յն ես: Այն կարո՞ղ է լինել շատ տարբեր: Միևնույն ժամանակ մանդալան, ըստ Յունգի տեսության, խորհրդանշում է ինքնությունը: Ինչպե՞ս է դա ժխտում Յունգի տեսությունը:


Մանդալան սիմվոլ չէ` չնայած հաճախ մանդալայի մեջ կարող են բարդ սիմվոլներ ներառվեն:
Մի փոխի վիճաբանության առարկան: Յունգի անգրագետ մանդալաների մեկնաբանումը լրիվ առանձին թեմայա:

Դու, հիմնվելով Յունգի վրա, գրել ես, որ սիմվոլները հաստատ ավելի քիչ են օբյեկտներից, իսկ արքետիպները քիչ են սիմվոլներից: Մեջբերում:




> Իսկ Յունգի մոտ տրամաբանությունը ճիշտ հակառակն է. երևույթները /դասական փիլիսոփայական իմաստով, որպես աշխարհում երևացող օբյեկտներ/ կարող են լինել բազմաթիվ /հազարավոր մարդիկ, օրինակ/, դրանք խորհրդանշող սիմվոլները` ավելի քիչ /օրինակ, հարյուրավոր/, արքետիպերն էլ իրենց հերթին ավելի քիչ /օրինակ, տասնյակ/: Փաստորեն, ուզես-չուզես, մի սիմվոլը տարբեր "երևույթների" համար է կիրառվելու:


 Ես օրինակ բերեցի, երբ սիմվոլները շատ են օբյեկտից, որը մեկնա: Դա ժխտումա քո ասածը, որ սիմվոլները օբյեկտներից քիչ են:

----------

Rhayader (29.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Դու փորձում ես ուղեղի արխաիկ մասերին վերագրել գիտելիք, որը չափից բարդա էդ մասերի համար: Այդպես օրինակ րապորտը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարա վերագրվի ուղեղի արխաիկ մասերին` ընդհակառակը, իրա գործածման համար լավ զարգացած նեոկորթեքսա պետք:


ՆԼԾ-ում օգտագործվող րապորտի մասի՞ն է խոսքը: Ինչպես որ ցանկացած այլ գիտական նորամուծություն, էս մեկն էլ հիմնվում է հենց բնության /ու դրա մաս կազմող մարդու/ դիտարկումների վրա: Րապորտ հաստատելը ամենալավ կերպով ստացվում է հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ, բոլորովին չօգտագործելով նեոկորթեքսը, ուղղակի սիրում ես դիմացի մարդուն, հասկանում նրան, ու կարող ես ընդհանրապես չմտածել ոչ մի բանի մասին:  




> Մտածողությունը մի բանա, գիտակցությունը` ուրիշ:


Համաձայն եմ, ըստ որում գիտակցությունը ավելի լայն հասկացություն է, որի մի մասն է կազմում մտածողությունը:



> Ես կարամ մտքերս կանգնացնեմ` նման գործողության հետևանքով ես կսկսեմ ավելի լավ գիտակցել, ու ավելի շատ դուրս կգամ անգիտակցականի իշխանության տակից /ալքիմիայի կարևորագույն պայմաններից մեկնա, ի դեպ/:
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա գիտելիքին` խորհուրդ կտամ ազատ ժամանակ ունենալու դեպքում ուսումասիրել էպիստեմոլոգիա կոչվող փիլիսոփայության ճյուղը՝ որ խուսափես "գիտելիք"-ի պիտակ տալու նրան, ինչ գիտելիք չի /օրինակ, ընկալմանը/: Սկսել խորհուրդ կտամ Պլատոնից՝ իրա լավ մտքերը էյդոսներով չեն սահմանափակվում:


Մեկ ուրիշն էլ ինձ փորձում էր ապացուցել, որ կարող է կանգնեցնի գիտակցության հոսքը /որը նույնացվում էր, ի դեպ, մտածողության հետ/  ու դրա արդյունքում կսկսի ավելի լավ ընկալել ու հասկանալ աշխարհը: Նրան ասածի հետ համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ եթե անջատվի գիտակցությունը, զգալու` գուցե, բայց հասկանալու մասին ընդհանրապես խոսք չի կարող գնալ: Կասկածում եմ քո ասածի վրա էլ, չգիտեմ, ինչքանով է դա հնարավոր: Մարդու մոտ մտածողությունը անկախ ամեն ինչից միշտ ակտիվ է, եթե կարողանում ես ուղղակի ընկալել տվյալ պահը, միայն բաց լինել աշխարհի, տեղի ունեցողի նկատմամբ, առանց վերլուծելու որևէ բան, շատ լավ է: Բայց իրոք դա քեզ մոտ ստացվո՞ւմ է, օրինակ ինձ թվում է թե ծայրահեղ դեպքում, եթե չկան ուրիշ մտքերը միևնույն է, կա զգացողություն, որ դու հիմա ընկալում ես, ասենք, ա-ն, բ-ն ու գ-ն, իսկ դա արդեն միտք է:



> Անձամբ ես փորձում եմ հիմնավորեմ, թե ինչիա Ֆրեյդը Յունգից հազար գլուխ լավը՝ թե որպես հոգեբույժ, թե որպես ուղղակի ազնիվ, հոգեպես համեմատաբար առողջ մարդ:


Ամեն դեպքում, համաձայնիր, որ ըստ էության դու Ֆրոյդից չես խոսում: Ինչ վերաբերում է “լավը” լինելուն, դա շատ սուբյեկտիվ հասկացություն է, ու հիմնավորելու կարիգ ընդհանրապես չունի, ամեն մեկը իր պատկերացումն ու զգացողությունը ունի լավի ու վատի: Անձամբ ես տարբերություն չեմդնում, Ֆրոյդն է ավելի լավը, թե Յունգը /“մերոնքականության” վրա հիմնված մոտեցում ոնց որ լինի/:  
Ազնվությունը, մանավանդ հոգեբանության մեջ, առաջին հերթին ազնվությունն է ինքդ քո հանդեպ, ինչը, կարծում եմ, երկուսի մոտ էլ կա: Իսկ հոգեկան առողջության վերաբերյալ. կա՞ որևէ կոնկրետ չափանիշ, որի վրա հիմնվելով դնում ես տարբերությունը:




> Եթե նկատեի, չէի ասի որ ագրեսիան ճնշվածա - ընդհակառակը, ինքը բացահայտ ու արտահայտված կլիներ: Ճնշված  ագրեսիայի պրոյեկտավորումը ստիպումա մարդուն երբեմն անհիմն կարծել, որ իր հանդեպ զրուցակիցը ագրեսիվա տրամադրված: Քանի որ նման կարծիք դու արդեն երկրորդ անգամ ես արտահայտում, ես տեղիք ունեմ մտածելու, որ այո՝ որոշակի ճնշված ագրեսիա քո մեջ կա:


Առաջին անգամ պրոյեկտավորման մասին, որ գրել էիր, ես մտածեցի, որ հնարավոր էր, շատ չէի հիշում, ինչ վիճակում էի գրում, բայց էս անգամ, կարծում եմ սխալվում ես: Քո անցած պատասխանից հետո ես հաստատ հակված չեմ էդպես զգալ: Կցիտե՞ս երկրորդ անգամվա արտահյտությունը, թե չէ ես չգիտեմ, որ գրածս է քո մոտ թաքնված ագրեսիվության մասին մտքեր առաջացրել: Իսկ եթե, քո ասելով, ագրեսիվությունը չի երևում, որովհետև այն ճնշված է, նույն կերպ կարելի է ասել, օրինակ, ուրախությունը չի երևում, որովհետև ճնշված է, ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ դա հենց ագրեսիա պիտի լինի: Կներես, բայց, ճշտն ասած, կարծում եմ սա արդեն քո “ճնշված ագրեսիվության” պրոյեկտավորման արտահայտությունն է: 




> Յունգասերի համար տարօրինակա Կարմիր Գիրքը ամենափախած համարել: Հենց Յունգը գրումա, որ Կարմիր Գիրքը իրա երբևէ գրած *ամենակարևոր* աշխատություննա, իսկ տարիները, երբ գրելա Կարմիր Գիրքը` իր կյանքի *ամենակարևոր* տարիներն են:


Ճիշտն ասած, ես գրում էի Յունգի տեսություննը ուսումնասիրողի տեսանկյունից: Ըստ որում “ամենափախած”, ըստ իս, չի նշանակում “ընդհանրապես երկրորդական”, այլ “քիչ հիշատակվող ու օգտագործվող”: Իմ իմանալով, էդ գիրքը Յունգը ընդհանրապես չեր թողել, որ տպագրեն:



> Թեկուզ դու, իհարկե, Յունգից լավ գիտես, որնա կարևոր, իսկ որը ամենափախած:


Եթե գաղտնիք չի, ինչի՞ց ելնելով ես էդպես դատում:




> Իրանց տարբերությունը նաև էնա, որ Ֆրոյդը սեփական հոգեկանը չի ընդարձակում համայն մարդկության վրա: Յունգը սեփական անգիտակցականը էնքան կարևորա համարում, որ այն ընդարձակումա սաղի վրա` ստեղծելով կոլլեկտիվ անգիտակցականի վիճելի /ու հալուցինացիաների, ոչ թե գիտական աշխատանքի արդյունք հանդիսացող/ թեորիաները:


Եթե Ֆրոյդը սեփական հոգեկանը չընդարձակեր համայն մարդկության վրա, ապա չեր ներկայացնի դա որպես տեսություն, այլ կանվաներ ինքնակենսագրություն ու չեր բուժի իր առաջարկած մեթոդով մարդկանց: Նույն Ֆրոյդի մասին հանգիստ կարելի է ասել, որ ստեղծել է “վիճելի /ու հալուցինացիաների, ոչ թե գիտական աշխատանքի արդյունք հանդիսացող/ թեորիաները”: 



> Իսկ Ֆրոյդը սեփական ամենաիսկական աշակերտին ցնդած էր համարում:Կարելիա ասել` որոշ առումներով ճիշտ էր:


Սա Ֆրոյդի, ու կարելի է ասել, քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:



> Երեխաների մոտ դա շատ ավելի թույլա արտահայտված: Երեխան ընդամենը շունչը պահումա, ու շարժումներա անում, բայց մեկա տեսականորեն խեղդվումա, եթե մեկը ջրից չհանի: Շունը ավելի երկարա մնում ու ավելի "պրոֆեսիոնալա" լողում:


Դու փորձարկե՞լ ես: Ես Էլ կարող եմ ասել, շունը “մեկա տեսականորեն խեղդվումա”, եթե դա իրականությունը կփոխի:



> Ցանկացած դեպքում` շան ու մարդու ուղեղները չափից տարբեր են, որ համեմատենք շան ու մարդու գիտելիքը ու գիտակցությունը:


Դրա համար էլ համեմատում ենք գիտակցությունից անկախ “իմացությունը” / ինչպես արդեն գրել էի, կարելի է “գիտելիք” չասել/: 



> Ահամ: Որին կտեսնեմ ուղիղ մի քանի ակնթարք` քանի մարմինս գետնին չի խփել:
> Գոյություն ունի առողջ իրականության ընկալում, ու անառողջ ընկալում: Հուսով եմ պետք չի բացատրել, որնա իրական, իսկ որը իրականության հետ գրեթե կապ չունի:
> Այսինքն ծանոթ չլինելով Յունգի դիրքորոշմանը տվյալ կոնկրետ հարցում, մեկա գրում ես, որ ինքը ճիշտա:


Երևի կրկնվեմ, կոնկրետ հարցի վերաբերյալ որևէ կոնկրետ բան չեմ գրում, գրում եմ ընդհանուր իր մոտեցման վերաբերյալ էն գիտելիքներից ելնելով, որոնք ինքս ունեմ:




> Եթե կարողանում ես տարանջատել սեփական մտքերը ուրիշի մտքերից, ապա կարդալը ընդհակառակը, սեփական մտքերին խանգարելու փոխարեն օգնումա սեփական մտքերը ավելի հստակ ու արժեքավոր դարձնել: Եթե չես կարող` ապա իրոք ավելի լավ կլինի չկարդաս:


Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ համար սեփական մտքերը ուրիշինից տարանջատելը չի խնդիր, այլ իրականությունից կտրվելը ու տեսությունների մեջ խորանալը:  



> Օրինակ ես, Յունգ կարդալով, միևնույնա իրա վրա ոչ հիմնվում եմ, որ էլ իրա մտքերով մտածում: Էդ ոնց ստացվեց, չես ասի?


Եթե հարցնում ես, կասեմ կարծիքս. ինձ թվում է, դու չէիր էլ փորձում իր մտքերով մտածել, ինչը իրականում շատ հետաքրքիր է, երբ նոր հեղինակ ես կարդում` կարողանում ես հարցականի տակ դնել քո նախկին մոտեցումները: Ոնց որ թե քեզ մոտ նույնիսկ բավականին շատ էր դիմադրությունը /հնարավոր է որոշ հակվածությունը հաղթահարելու համար/:



> Սխալ ես կարծում: Նման չի:
> Մի դեպքում պրոցեսսը ամբողջովին սահմանափակվումա պսիխեյով, մյուս դեպքում իրա մեծ մասը պսիխեից դուրսա:


1.	Երբ մի տեսությունն օգնում է հասկանալ մյուսը, ավելի լավ պատկերացում կազմել դրա մասին ու կապեր գտնել հեղինակների մտածելակերպի միջև, դա շատ օգտակար է լինում: 
2.	Ընդհանրապես, զուգահեռներ տանելու կարողությունը մարդու մտածողության գլխավոր ֆունկցիաներից մեկն է /որի շնորհիվ, օրինակ, մեկին երկուս գումարելը խնձորների վրա սովորելուց հետո մարդիկ կարողանում են տեղափոխել դա ժամանակակից ֆիզիկայի բավականին բարդ ու վերացական երևույթները թվերի միջոցով արտահայտելուն/: 
3.	Մյուս կողմից էլ, օրինակ, երբ հույներն ասում էին “Արշալույսը վարդամատն”, դա բոլորի համար հասկանալի գեղեցիկ համեմատություն էր, բայց ոչ ոք չէր գնում մատներ ման գալու արշալուիյսի մոտ:




> Իրանք հաճախ նույն ավանդույթում էլ կարող են տարբերվել` օրինակ դամբարանը ու մոխիրը եվրոպական ալքիմիայում նույն բաննա խորհրդանշում: Դա որևէ կերպ կախված չի նրանից, ինչը Յունգա արխեիպ էր համարում:


Համաձայն եմ, դրանք արքետիպեր չեն, բայց ես մոխրի ու դամբարանի մասին որևէ տող, ոնց որ թե, չեմ գրել: 



> Կրկին` քո համեմատությունը սխալա: Ալքիմիկ գործընթացը արքետիպ չի: Համեմատել այն արքետիպի հետ կորրեկտ չի:


Կրկին` ես խոսում էի զուգահեռների մասին, ըստ որում սիմվոլների վերաբերյալ, րեմ կարծում, թե չես հասկանում ասածս /եթե չես ուզում հասկանալ` դա ուրիշ բան/:




> Հասկանալով դրա տակ լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Ինչը հատկանշականա Յունգի համար:


Դա Յունգի քո ընկալումն է:




> Յունգը ոչ միայն զուգահեռներա անցկացնում, այլև որոշ դեպքերում հավասարեցնումա կոնցեպցիաները, իրանց նույն իմաստը տալով: Ալքիմիկ գործընթացներին, որոնք պսիխոլոգիական չեն, Յունգը միմիայն պսիխոլոգիական արժեքա տալիս:


Հասկանում ես, Յունգը հոգեբան էր, իր գործունեության նպատակը հոգեբանական իմաստների բացահայտումն էր էն բոլոր գործունեություններում, որոնց մեջ ուրիշ ոչ ոք կարող է հոգոբանական ենթատեքստ չտեսնել:
Եթե կարելի է մի բան էլ գրեմ. Գաղտնիք չի, որ ամեն հոգեթերապևտիկ ուղղություն մարդկանց որոշակի տիպի վրա ավելի լավ է ազդում քան այլ տիպերի: Էդպես, օրինակ, հիստերիկների համար իդեալական է Ֆրոյդյան հոգեվերլուծությունը, որը սակայն գրեթե անիմաստ է շիզոֆրենիկների դեպքում: Յունգյան հոգեբանությունը շատ լավ է աշխատում պատկերավոր, կերպարային մտածողություն ունեցող մարդկանց դեպքում, իսկ խիստ ռացիոնալ մտածողություն ունեցող մարդկանց հետ տվյալ ուղղությամբ աշխատելը ավելի երկար ժամանակ ու ավելի շատ ջանքեր է պահանջում: Կասկածում եմ, իհարկե, բայց գուցե դու հենց երկրորդ տիպին ես պատկանում, դրա համար էլ չես ուզում ընդունել Յունգի մոտեցումը:




> Մանդալան սիմվոլ չէ` չնայած հաճախ մանդալայի մեջ կարող են բարդ սիմվոլներ ներառվեն:


Յունգյան հոգեբանության մեջ մանդալան սիմվոլի ամենատիպիկ օրինակ է համարվում: Այն կարող է լինել բարդ /բաղկացած մի քանի այլ սիմվոլներից/,կամ լինել պարզ:




> Մի փոխի վիճաբանության առարկան: Յունգի անգրագետ մանդալաների մեկնաբանումը լրիվ առանձին թեմայա:


Էլի քո կարծիքը որպես բաձարձակ ճշմարտություն ես ներկայացնում: Գիտես, չեմ հասկանում, դու կարող ես գրել ինչից ուզես, իսկ ես երբ պատասխանում եմ քո գրառմանը, ստացվում է որ փոխո՞ւմ եմ վիճաբանության առարկան:



> Դու, հիմնվելով Յունգի վրա, գրել ես, որ սիմվոլները հաստատ ավելի քիչ են օբյեկտներից, իսկ արքետիպները քիչ են սիմվոլներից: Մեջբերում:
> 
>  Ես օրինակ բերեցի, երբ սիմվոլները շատ են օբյեկտից, որը մեկնա: Դա ժխտումա քո ասածը, որ սիմվոլները օբյեկտներից քիչ են:


Բացտրությունը հետևյալն է. արքետիպերի սիմվոլները քիչ են, քանի որ հենց առանձնացված արքետիպերը շատ քիչ են: Չնայած Յունգը չէր սահմանափակվում մի-քանի հիմնականում հիշատակվող արքետիպերով, այլ ավելի “մանրերն” էլ էր առանձնացնում, բայց ամեն դեպքում դրանք մի բանի մեջ ընդհանրացված պատկերացումների արտացոլում են: Իսկ եթե դու խոսում ես նույն դագաղից ու մոխիրից, որոնք մի երևույթ են խորհրդանշում, բեր խնդրում եմ ալքիմիայի տեսանկյունից ու Յունգի տեսնկյունից էդ երևույթի անվանումները, որ հստակ լինի քննարկման թեման: 

Ընդհանրապես, առաջարկում եմ էստեղ ավարտել արդեն անիմաստ ու կամաց-կամաց անձնական խոսակցության վերածվող քննարկումը: Իսկ երբ որ հավես լինի գտնել Յունգից էն ցիտատները, որոնք կբացատրեն իմ ներկայացրած կարծիքը իր ու իր տեսության մասին, ես կարող եմ բացել “Կարլ Յունգ” թեմա, որտեղ կտեղադրեմ էդ ամեն ինչը ու կարելի կլինի ավելի ճշգրիտ ու հստակ քննարկում վարել:

----------

Agni (31.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> ՆԼԾ-ում օգտագործվող րապորտի մասի՞ն է խոսքը: Ինչպես որ ցանկացած այլ գիտական նորամուծություն, էս մեկն էլ հիմնվում է հենց բնության /ու դրա մաս կազմող մարդու/ դիտարկումների վրա: Րապորտ հաստատելը ամենալավ կերպով ստացվում է հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ, բոլորովին չօգտագործելով նեոկորթեքսը, ուղղակի սիրում ես դիմացի մարդուն, հասկանում նրան, ու կարող ես ընդհանրապես չմտածել ոչ մի բանի մասին:


Ես լիքը իրար սիրող, հասկացող զույգ գիտեմ, որոնք բացարձակապես րապորտ իրար հետ չունեն: Սերը ու իրար հասկանալը պետք չի խառնել րապորտի հետ, թեկուզ մեկ մեկ իրանք կարող են համատեղվել:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա հենց սիրո ֆենոմենին` ասեմ, ուղեղի արխաիկ մասերը հենց որ սիրո համար են պատասխանատու?




> Համաձայն եմ, ըստ որում գիտակցությունը ավելի լայն հասկացություն է, որի մի մասն է կազմում մտածողությունը:


Գիտակցությունը /չնայած դեկարտյան հայտնի արտահայտության/ կարա գոյություն ունենա առանց մտածողության, մտածողությությունը կարա գոյություն ունենա առանց գիտակցության: Ընդ որում խոսքը թե վերբալ, թե ոչ վերբալ մտածողության մասինա: 
Հետևաբար էս էրկու ֆենոմենները իրարից անկախ են:




> Մեկ ուրիշն էլ ինձ փորձում էր ապացուցել, որ կարող է կանգնեցնի գիտակցության հոսքը /որը նույնացվում էր, ի դեպ, մտածողության հետ/ ու դրա արդյունքում կսկսի ավելի լավ ընկալել ու հասկանալ աշխարհը: Նրան ասածի հետ համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ եթե անջատվի գիտակցությունը, զգալու` գուցե, բայց հասկանալու մասին ընդհանրապես խոսք չի կարող գնալ: Կասկածում եմ քո ասածի վրա էլ, չգիտեմ, ինչքանով է դա հնարավոր: Մարդու մոտ մտածողությունը անկախ ամեն ինչից միշտ ակտիվ է, եթե կարողանում ես ուղղակի ընկալել տվյալ պահը, միայն բաց լինել աշխարհի, տեղի ունեցողի նկատմամբ, առանց վերլուծելու որևէ բան, շատ լավ է: Բայց իրոք դա քեզ մոտ ստացվո՞ւմ է, օրինակ ինձ թվում է թե ծայրահեղ դեպքում, եթե չկան ուրիշ մտքերը միևնույն է, կա զգացողություն, որ դու հիմա ընկալում ես, ասենք, ա-ն, բ-ն ու գ-ն, իսկ դա արդեն միտք է:


Հասկանալը կարա լինի ոչ վերբալ – մեկ ուրիշը երևի հենց էդ էր փորձում բացատրել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ տպավորված Կաստանեդայից կամ նման մի հեղինակից:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա գիտակցության փոփոխված վիճակների քննարկմանը /ցանկացած ավանդույթում` սկսած յոգայի պսիխոտեխնոլոգիաներից ավարտված շամանիզմի հատուկ նյութերով/` չեմ կարծում, որ դու բավականաչափ փորձ ունես այն ադեկվատ քննարկելու համար: 
Ու կրկին` նախորդ գրառումներից մեկում խառնում էիր ընկալումը ու գիտելիքը, հիմա խառնում ես ընկալումը ու միտքը: Դա ամենայն հավանականությանմ ոչ մեկին, ոչ մյուսին նորմալ ծանոթ չլինելու արդյունքա:
Բացի դրանից, միտք կանգնացնելը չի նշանակում, որ մտածելու ունակությունը չեզոքանումա: Ուղղակի մարդ կարողանումա գիտակցված ընտրել, երբա պետք մտածել ու ինչ ինտենսիվությամբ, ու չի խառնում միտքը ընկալման, էմոցիաների ու նման երևույթների հետ:




> Ամեն դեպքում, համաձայնիր, որ ըստ էության դու Ֆրոյդից չես խոսում: Ինչ վերաբերում է “լավը” լինելուն, դա շատ սուբյեկտիվ հասկացություն է, ու հիմնավորելու կարիգ ընդհանրապես չունի, ամեն մեկը իր պատկերացումն ու զգացողությունը ունի լավի ու վատի: Անձամբ ես տարբերություն չեմդնում, Ֆրոյդն է ավելի լավը, թե Յունգը /“մերոնքականության” վրա հիմնված մոտեցում ոնց որ լինի/: 
> Ազնվությունը, մանավանդ հոգեբանության մեջ, առաջին հերթին ազնվությունն է ինքդ քո հանդեպ, ինչը, կարծում եմ, երկուսի մոտ էլ կա: Իսկ հոգեկան առողջության վերաբերյալ. կա՞ որևէ կոնկրետ չափանիշ, որի վրա հիմնվելով դնում ես տարբերությունը:


Ես սկսեցի Յունգի ու Ֆրոյդի համեմատումից, ու գրեցի, հենց ինչի չեմ սիրում Յունգին, ու հիմնավորեցի ինչու: Դու, ինչպես ցանկացած խոսել ու Յունգին պաշտպանել սիրող յունգասեր /ընդ որում մի էրկու Յունգի գիրք հազիվ կարդացած` ինչը վիճաբանությունը մի քիչ անհետաքրքիրա դարձնում/` վիճաբանությունը բերեցիր սկզբնական թեմայից շատ հեռու/ինչը զարմանալի չի/: Նկատի, վիճաբանության ընթացքում ես մի քանի անգամ փորձում էի իրա հունը հետ բերել Յունգին ու Ֆրոյդին, ինչից հետո դու էլի էդ թեմայից հեռանում էիր: Դե ես էլ համեստ ուժերովս աշխատում էի պատասխանել քո դրած հարցերին:




> Առաջին անգամ պրոյեկտավորման մասին, որ գրել էիր, ես մտածեցի, որ հնարավոր էր, շատ չէի հիշում, ինչ վիճակում էի գրում, բայց էս անգամ, կարծում եմ սխալվում ես: Քո անցած պատասխանից հետո ես հաստատ հակված չեմ էդպես զգալ: Կցիտե՞ս երկրորդ անգամվա արտահյտությունը, թե չէ ես չգիտեմ, որ գրածս է քո մոտ թաքնված ագրեսիվության մասին մտքեր առաջացրել: Իսկ եթե, քո ասելով, ագրեսիվությունը չի երևում, որովհետև այն ճնշված է, նույն կերպ կարելի է ասել, օրինակ, ուրախությունը չի երևում, որովհետև ճնշված է, ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ դա հենց ագրեսիա պիտի լինի: Կներես, բայց, ճշտն ասած, կարծում եմ սա արդեն քո “ճնշված ագրեսիվության” պրոյեկտավորման արտահայտությունն է:


Չեմ կարծում, որ սխալվում եմ: Ուղղակի էն մի անգամ քեզ հաջողվեց ավելի խորը վերլուծել հոգեվիճակդ, կամ այս անգամ վերլուծելը ավելի բարդ էր:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա կարծելուն` կարծի ոնց որ կամենում ես, իրականությունը դա չի փոխի:




> Ճիշտն ասած, ես գրում էի Յունգի տեսություննը ուսումնասիրողի տեսանկյունից: Ըստ որում “ամենափախած”, ըստ իս, չի նշանակում “ընդհանրապես երկրորդական”, այլ “քիչ հիշատակվող ու օգտագործվող”: Իմ իմանալով, էդ գիրքը Յունգը ընդհանրապես չեր թողել, որ տպագրեն:


Յունգի տեսության լուրջ ուսումնասիրողները հերթ էին կանգնած, որ Կարմիր Գրքի ձեռագիրը տենան /երբ հլը տպագրված չէր/: Քիչ էր օգտագործվում, որովհետև չէր տպագրվում,  որովհետև տպագրումը լուրջ ստվեր կարող էր գցել Յունգի տեսությունների գիտական ստատուսի վրա` այն ժամանակահատվածում, երբ անալիտիկ հոգեբանությունը երիտասարդ գիտություն էր ու նման ստատուսի խիստ պահանջ ուներ: Երբ նման պահանջը վերացավ, ու միստիցիզմը գիտությունից մոդաիկ դառավ նույնիսկ որոշ հոգեբանների մոտ` տեղնուտեղը տպագրեցին:
Գիրքը քիչ չի հիշատակվում` ընդհակառակը, իրա ստեղծման տարիների ու մոտավող բաղադրության մասին կարելիա կարդալ յուրաքանչյուր լուրջ Յունգի կենսագրությունում: 




> Եթե գաղտնիք չի, ինչի՞ց ելնելով ես էդպես դատում:


Նրանից, որ ամենափախած ես անվանում թե Յունգի, թե Յունգի հետնորդների, թե Յունգի կյանքի ու գործունեության հետազոտողների կողմից շատ կարևոր համարվող աշխատությունը: Աշխատությունը, որը ըստ Յունգի հանդիսանումա իրա բոլոր տեսությունների *սկզբնաղբյուրը*: 
Եթե ամենափախած ասեիր ասենք Յունգի անձնական նամակներին /որոնք ժամանակին թերթել եմ – Յունգը ընդեղելա վառում, ասենք բացահայտ գրելով, որ սեփական արքետիպների մասին տեսությունը *գործնականում* *ավելի վատ արդյունք* կարա տա, քան հոգիների ուղղակի գոյության մասին տեսությունը/` ես կհասկանաի: Բայց Կարմիր Գիրքը? Լուրջ անալիտիկ հոգեբանները շունչը պահած սպասում էին տպագրմանը, Յունգիան լուրջ ֆորումներում նենց իրարանցում էր դուրս գալուց առաջ, որ էլ դու սուս: Մեկել գալիս ես դու ու էդ գրքին ամենափախած անվանում: 




> Եթե Ֆրոյդը սեփական հոգեկանը չընդարձակեր համայն մարդկության վրա, ապա չեր ներկայացնի դա որպես տեսություն, այլ կանվաներ ինքնակենսագրություն ու չեր բուժի իր առաջարկած մեթոդով մարդկանց: Նույն Ֆրոյդի մասին հանգիստ կարելի է ասել, որ ստեղծել է “վիճելի /ու հալուցինացիաների, ոչ թե գիտական աշխատանքի արդյունք հանդիսացող/ թեորիաները”:


Ֆրոյդը դա անումա շատ զգույշ ու գլխից դուրս բաներ չի հորինում: Ընդ որում որպես կանոն դիստանցիայա պահում սեփական ապրումների ու սեփական տեսությունների միջև: Ոչ ինքը, ոչ իրա հակառակորդները հալուցինացիաների մասին բան չեն գրում:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա հալուցինացիաներին` դրանց մասին շատ մանրամասն գրումա ինքը Յունգը: Այդ դեպքում Եղիա անունով դրուիդի /դրուիդիզմ շատ իմանալ պետք չի, որ աչքերը չռել անվան ու զբաղմունքի այդչափ անհամապատասխանելիությանը/, Սալոմեյա անունով անհայտ զբաղմունք ունեցող տոտայի /որը Յունգին համոզում էր, *որ Յունգը Քրիստոսի մարմնավորումնա*` ու ըստ որոշ Յունգի հետագա գրառումների, վերջը համոզեց – Յունգը Սալոմեյային համարում էր սեփական անիմայի մարմնավորում/ ու Ֆիլեմոն անունով գնոստիկի` որը Յունգին սովորացնում էր դասական գնոստիցիզմի հետ կապ չունեցող, Յունգի կողմից երևակայած գնոստիցիզմ - որի հիման վրա Յունգը քննադատում էր յոգան, ալքիմիան, ֆրոյդիզմը, Գուրջիևին` ընդհանրապես ինչին ձեռքը հասներ: 




> Սա Ֆրոյդի, ու կարելի է ասել, քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:


Դա Յունգի կարծիքնելա /քիչ առաջ հիշատակված հեղինակավոր բրիտանացի հոգեբույժին մի կողմ թողենք/: Յունգը հաճախա գրում սեփական խանգարված նյարդերի ու նևրոզների մասին: 




> Դու փորձարկե՞լ ես: Ես Էլ կարող եմ ասել, շունը “մեկա տեսականորեն խեղդվումա”, եթե դա իրականությունը կփոխի:


Տեսել եմ, շան ձագը ոնցա լողում: Կարող շատ տաղանդավոր ձագ էր, բայց չէր խեղդվում: Գիտեմ, որ կան մի քանի ամսեկան երեխաների լողի դպրոցներ: Քանի որ դպրոցներ կան, պետքա եզրակացնել, որ երեխան ինքնուրույն դա անել չի կարա, կամ կարա շատ վատ:
Շների լողի դպրոցներ երբևէ չեմ տեսել: Բացառված չի, որ լինեն, բայց դե:




> Դրա համար էլ համեմատում ենք գիտակցությունից անկախ “իմացությունը” / ինչպես արդեն գրել էի, կարելի է “գիտելիք” չասել/:


Այն, ինչ դրա տակ հասկանում ես դու, սահմանափակվումա պրիմիտիվ ռեֆլեքսներով ու նման բաներով: 
Օրինակ` ցանկացած մարդ ի ծնե գիտի կռվել` այսինքն ունի կռվելու ռեֆլեկտոր գիտելիք /fight or flight ռեֆլեքսի սահմաններում/: Բայց էֆֆեկտիվ կռվելու համար արդեն պիտի երկար սովորի ու մարզվի` քանի որ էդ գիտելիքը արդեն բարդա ու ի ծնե չի գալիս:




> Երևի կրկնվեմ, կոնկրետ հարցի վերաբերյալ որևէ կոնկրետ բան չեմ գրում, գրում եմ ընդհանուր իր մոտեցման վերաբերյալ էն գիտելիքներից ելնելով, որոնք ինքս ունեմ:


Այսինքն ըստ քո գիտելիքների եթե ես համարեմ, որ թևեր ունեմ, ու պատուհանից դուրս թռնեմ, իմ տեսակետը օբյեկտիվորեն իրական կլինի? Տարօրինակ գիտելիքներ ունես:




> Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ համար սեփական մտքերը ուրիշինից տարանջատելը չի խնդիր, այլ իրականությունից կտրվելը ու տեսությունների մեջ խորանալը:


Իսկ քիչ առաջ գրում ես




> Հիմա փորձում եմ գոնե մի քիչ ինքս մտածել ու խոսել առանց ուրիշների ասածների վրա հիմնվելու /հենց էս պահին էլ/


Եկ դու կողմնորոշվի, հենց ինչու գիրք չես կարդում, նոր գրի: 




> Եթե հարցնում ես, կասեմ կարծիքս. ինձ թվում է, դու չէիր էլ փորձում իր մտքերով մտածել, ինչը իրականում շատ հետաքրքիր է, երբ նոր հեղինակ ես կարդում` կարողանում ես հարցականի տակ դնել քո նախկին մոտեցումները: Ոնց որ թե քեզ մոտ նույնիսկ բավականին շատ էր դիմադրությունը /հնարավոր է որոշ հակվածությունը հաղթահարելու համար/:


Յունգի Կարմիր Գիրքը ես կարդում էի հենց այդ նպատակով: Նենց աղմուկ էր բարձրացել, նենց էին գովում, համեմատում Ուիլյամ Բլեյքի ու ուրիշ պայծառատես հանճարների հետ /համեմատում էին նույնիսկ մի շարք հերմետիկ ու գնոստիկ տեքստերի հետ/, որ ակամա մտածեցի` մի գուցե նևրոտիկ Յունգը իրականում հանճար էր? Պարզվեց` չէ: Աղմուկը ոնց բարձրացավ, տենց էլ իջավ, գինն էլ ամազոնում մոտ երկու անգամ ընկավ: Գիրքը, նկարները չհաշված, մեծ մասամբ ձանձրալիա ու մոնոտոն:

----------


## Leo Negri

> 1.Երբ մի տեսությունն օգնում է հասկանալ մյուսը, ավելի լավ պատկերացում կազմել դրա մասին ու կապեր գտնել հեղինակների մտածելակերպի միջև, դա շատ օգտակար է լինում: 
> 2. Ընդհանրապես, զուգահեռներ տանելու կարողությունը մարդու մտածողության գլխավոր ֆունկցիաներից մեկն է /որի շնորհիվ, օրինակ, մեկին երկուս գումարելը խնձորների վրա սովորելուց հետո մարդիկ կարողանում են տեղափոխել դա ժամանակակից ֆիզիկայի բավականին բարդ ու վերացական երևույթները թվերի միջոցով արտահայտելուն/: 
> 3. Մյուս կողմից էլ, օրինակ, երբ հույներն ասում էին “Արշալույսը վարդամատն”, դա բոլորի համար հասկանալի գեղեցիկ համեմատություն էր, բայց ոչ ոք չէր գնում մատներ ման գալու արշալուիյսի մոտ:


1.Ահամ: Եկ սկսենք ֆիզիկայով բացատրել խոհարարությունը, ու էդ հիման վրա ճաշատեսակներ սարքել: Վախենամ, շատ միջին համի ստացվի:
2.Զուգահեռներ պետքա տանել, երբ զուգահեռներ տրամաբանորեն կան /ասենք մաթեմատիկայի ու ֆիզիկայի միջև/:  Թե չէ կստացվի *Ինչովա ագռավը նման սեղանի* տիպի իրավիճակ:
3.Պոեզիան տրամաբանության ու օբյեկտիվ գիտությունների հետ շատ քիչ կապ ունի: Պոետիկ համեմատությունը սուբյեկտիվա ու ոչ բոլորի համար գեղեցիկ` օրինակ արշալույսի հիշատակումը կարա որոշ քրիստոնյաների մոտ խիստ բացասական էմոցիաներ առաջացնի /եթե իհարկե տեղյակ են, քրիստոնեական ավանդույթում որ կերպարին են համեմատում արշալույսի հետ/: Կամ ասենք սկանդինավյան պոեզիան հարբած ծեծուջարդի, կտռված գլուխների ու արյունից կարմիր դարձած զրահների մասին քառատողերը /որոնք անձամբ ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս/`միջին ստատիստիկ  ժամանակակից մարդու համար: Բացի դրանից պետք չի մոռանալ, որ Ավրորան հույների մոտ անտրոպոմորֆ աստվածուհի էր, ու մատներ ուներ:  :Smile: 




> Համաձայն եմ, դրանք արքետիպեր չեն, բայց ես մոխրի ու դամբարանի մասին որևէ տող, ոնց որ թե, չեմ գրել:


Թե մոխիրը, թե դամբարանը խորհրդանշում են բացարձակապես որևէ արքետիպի հետ կապ չունեցող, օբյետկտիվ իրականության մեջ գտնվող ֆիզիկական երևույթ: Յունգը դա մեղմ ասած անտեսում էր, ու գրում սեփական հորինածը:




> Դա Յունգի քո ընկալումն է:


Իմ ընկալումը հիմնվածա Յունգի ու հույն փիլիսոփաների գրածների համեմատության վրա: Ծանոթ լինելով թե մեկին, թե մյուսին, ես համարում եմ, որ համեմատությունը կարող եմ ադեկվատ անել: Այսինքն իմ ընկալումը տվյալ հարցում, ի տարբերություն քոնի, մոտա օբյեկտիվ իրականությանը:




> Հասկանում ես, Յունգը հոգեբան էր, իր գործունեության նպատակը հոգեբանական իմաստների բացահայտումն էր էն բոլոր գործունեություններում, որոնց մեջ ուրիշ ոչ ոք կարող է հոգոբանական ենթատեքստ չտեսնել:
> Եթե կարելի է մի բան էլ գրեմ. Գաղտնիք չի, որ ամեն հոգեթերապևտիկ ուղղություն մարդկանց որոշակի տիպի վրա ավելի լավ է ազդում քան այլ տիպերի: Էդպես, օրինակ, հիստերիկների համար իդեալական է Ֆրոյդյան հոգեվերլուծությունը, որը սակայն գրեթե անիմաստ է շիզոֆրենիկների դեպքում: Յունգյան հոգեբանությունը շատ լավ է աշխատում պատկերավոր, կերպարային մտածողություն ունեցող մարդկանց դեպքում, իսկ խիստ ռացիոնալ մտածողություն ունեցող մարդկանց հետ տվյալ ուղղությամբ աշխատելը ավելի երկար ժամանակ ու ավելի շատ ջանքեր է պահանջում: Կասկածում եմ, իհարկե, բայց գուցե դու հենց երկրորդ տիպին ես պատկանում, դրա համար էլ չես ուզում ընդունել Յունգի մոտեցումը:


Ասա միանգամից` մտածել կարողացող մարդկանց վրա Յունգը չի ազդում:
Ի դեպ, պատկերավոր ու ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպները իրար չեն հակառակվում, այլ իրար համալրում են: Օրինակ Դա Վինչին ոչ միայն հանճարեղ նկարիչ էր, այլ նաև տաղանդավոր գիտնական: Իրա վրա ով գիտի ոչ Յունգը կազդեր, ոչ Ֆրոյդը:
Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում` չեմ կարծում, որ Յունգի թեորիաները որևէ կերպ օգտակար լինեն իմ պատկերավոր ու կերպարային մտածողությանը: Հակառակը` այն կսահմանափակեն Յունգի ռիգիդ արքետիպների կաղապարով: Ինչպես օրինակ սահմանափակեցին հեքիաթների կախարդանքը` Յունգի տաղանդավոր աշակերտուհի Մարիա Լուիզա ֆոն Ֆրանցի թեթև ձեռով: Ի դեպ, վերջինս հետաքրքիր հեղինակա, կարդալ ամեն դեպքում արժի` նույնիսկ ուղղակի ծանոթ լինելու համար: 
Ինչ վերաբերվումա հոգեբանությանը` անձամբ ես Ռայխյան թերապիայի կողմնակից եմ` ինքը էֆֆեկտիվությամբ թե Յունգին, թե Ֆրոյդին ծալած ունի: Հիմա ես ըստ քեզ շիզոֆրենիկ եմ թե հիստերիկ?




> Յունգյան հոգեբանության մեջ մանդալան սիմվոլի ամենատիպիկ օրինակ է համարվում: Այն կարող է լինել բարդ /բաղկացած մի քանի այլ սիմվոլներից/,կամ լինել պարզ:


Եթե գրեմ որ Յունգի հոգեբանության տեսակետը մանդալան մեկնաբանումա անգրագետ, ու այդ մեկնաբանությունը կապ անգամ չունի հինդու, չինական, տիբեթական ու ճապոնական մանդալաների հետ` էլի կգրես որ դա իմ Յունգի ընկալումն է?




> Էլի քո կարծիքը որպես բաձարձակ ճշմարտություն ես ներկայացնում: Գիտես, չեմ հասկանում, դու կարող ես գրել ինչից ուզես, իսկ ես երբ պատասխանում եմ քո գրառմանը, ստացվում է որ փոխո՞ւմ եմ վիճաբանության առարկան:


Նկատի, առաջինը մանդալաների մասին գրեցիր դու: Նենց որ փոխում ես դու, իսկ պատասխանում եմ ես:
Իմ կարծիքը ես ներկայացնում եմ որպես հիմնավորված կարծիք` ինչպիսինն ինքը իրականում կա: Օրինակ երբ գրում եմ Յունգի պսիխոզի մասին` հղում եմ անում թե քեզնից, թե ինձնից հեղինակավոր հոգեբույժերի վրա: Երբ գրում եմ ռասիզմի մասին` մեջբերում եմ անում Յունգից: Ու այդպես շարունակ:




> Բացտրությունը հետևյալն է. արքետիպերի սիմվոլները քիչ են, քանի որ հենց առանձնացված արքետիպերը շատ քիչ են: Չնայած Յունգը չէր սահմանափակվում մի-քանի հիմնականում հիշատակվող արքետիպերով, այլ ավելի “մանրերն” էլ էր առանձնացնում, բայց ամեն դեպքում դրանք մի բանի մեջ ընդհանրացված պատկերացումների արտացոլում են: Իսկ եթե դու խոսում ես նույն դագաղից ու մոխիրից, որոնք մի երևույթ են խորհրդանշում, բեր խնդրում եմ ալքիմիայի տեսանկյունից ու Յունգի տեսնկյունից էդ երևույթի անվանումները, որ հստակ լինի քննարկման թեման:


Արքետիպների սիմվոլները ուղիղ էնքան են, ինչքան հարմարա տվյալ պահին Յունգին` սեփական տեսություններին հիմնավորման իլլուզիա ստեղծելու համար:
Ալքիմիայում թե մոխիրը, թե դագաղը կրակից զրկված մարմինն են: Յունգի դեպքում դագաղը դա անգիտակցականի մեջ խորանալու սիմվոլնա /նույնիսկ անգիտակցականի, Աիդի մեջ խորանալու վախի սիմվոլը/, իսկ մոխիրը ընդհանրապես գրեթե անհիմն հավասարեցնումա ապակուն – իբր էն հիմքի վրա, որ շիկացած մոխիրը ապակիա դառնում: Ալքիմիայի տեսանկյունից` աբսուրդ: 




> Ընդհանրապես, առաջարկում եմ էստեղ ավարտել արդեն անիմաստ ու կամաց-կամաց անձնական խոսակցության վերածվող քննարկումը: Իսկ երբ որ հավես լինի գտնել Յունգից էն ցիտատները, որոնք կբացատրեն իմ ներկայացրած կարծիքը իր ու իր տեսության մասին, ես կարող եմ բացել “Կարլ Յունգ” թեմա, որտեղ կտեղադրեմ էդ ամեն ինչը ու կարելի կլինի ավելի ճշգրիտ ու հստակ քննարկում վարել:


Էդ առիթով Յունգի մի էրկու ռասիստական մեջբերում չեմ ալարի ու կթարգմանեմ: Զուտ ճշգրիտ ու օբյեկտիվ քննարկման համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, հոգեվերլուծությունը երբեք չի ձգել, որ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրեմ:
Կարծես թե հոգեվերլուծաբանները հավատում են, որ գոյություն ունի ինչ որ արմատայի էպիզոդ (корневой эпизод), որի հայտնաբերման համար սկսում են փորփրել մարդու խորը անցյալը, ընդհուպ մինչեւ բեղմնավորմանը նախորդող շրջանը, հասնելով մինչեւ ապուպապերին: Հայտնաբերելով արմատային՝ պատճառային էպիզոդը մարդու բոլոր պրոբլեմները միանգամից չեզոքանում են: 

Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը, բազմաթիվ հոգեբանական խնդիրների դեպքում էֆեկտիվ չէ, եւ  զիջում է հոգեթերապիայի այլ ուղղություններին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը, բազմաթիվ հոգեբանական խնդիրների դեպքում էֆեկտիվ չէ, եւ  զիջում է հոգեթերապիայի այլ ուղղություններին:


 Էհ, Չամիչ ջան, էդ ուսումնասիրություններին հավատալու չի, իմհկ, գյուղական թարմ կաթ ու մածունից էֆեկտիվ բան չկա :Xeloq:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, հոգեվերլուծությունը երբեք չի ձգել, որ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրեմ:
> Կարծես թե հոգեվերլուծաբանները հավատում են, որ գոյություն ունի ինչ որ արմատայի էպիզոդ (корневой эпизод), որի հայտնաբերման համար սկսում են փորփրել մարդու խորը անցյալը, *ընդհուպ մինչեւ բեղմնավորմանը նախորդող շրջանը*, հասնելով մինչեւ ապուպապերին: Հայտնաբերելով արմատային՝ պատճառային էպիզոդը մարդու բոլոր պրոբլեմները միանգամից չեզոքանում են:


Հուսով եմ՝ սա կատակ էր:



> Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը, բազմաթիվ հոգեբանական խնդիրների դեպքում էֆեկտիվ չէ, եւ  զիջում է հոգեթերապիայի այլ ուղղություններին:


Ո՞ր ուսումնասիրություններ, Չամիչ: Թե՞ «շենքում այդպես էին խոսում»:

----------

kyahi (01.06.2010)

----------


## Agni

> Հուսով եմ՝ սա կատակ էր:
> 
> Ո՞ր ուսումնասիրություններ, Չամիչ: Թե՞ «շենքում այդպես էին խոսում»:


 Չէ Rhayader ջան, կարծում եմ ես հասկացա՝ ինչ է ասում Չամիչը… Եվրոպայում հոգեվերլուծությունը համարվում է Էլիտայի համար նախատեսված թանկ հաճույք… Հիմա ավելի ակտուալ է օրինակ Կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապիայի մոդելը, որը աշխատանքի խիստ սահմանափակումներ չունի, էկլեկտիկ է և ավելի արագ է երևում արդյունքը… Ես անձամբ միշտ էլ հիմնվում եմ հոգեվերլուծական մոտեցումների վրա, բայց այսօր ժամանակակից մարդու համար Ֆրոյդի դասական հոգեվերլուծությունը   շաաաատ երկար է տևողությամբ…

----------

Միքո (01.06.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ Rhayader ջան, կարծում եմ ես հասկացա՝ ինչ է ասում Չամիչը… Եվրոպայում հոգեվերլուծությունը համարվում է Էլիտայի համար նախատեսված թանկ հաճույք… Հիմա ավելի ակտուալ է օրինակ Կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապիայի մոդելը, որը աշխատանքի խիստ սահմանափակումներ չունի, էկլեկտիկ է և ավելի արագ է երևում արդյունքը… Ես անձամբ միշտ էլ հիմնվում եմ հոգեվերլուծական մոտեցումների վրա, բայց այսօր ժամանակակից մարդու համար Ֆրոյդի դասական հոգեվերլուծությունը   շաաաատ երկար է տևողությամբ…


Կոգնիտիվը, իմ դիտարկումներից ելնելով, բավականին մակերեսային մոտեցում ունի, այսպես կոչված «մասսաների բուժման» համար ավելի կիրառելի է բեհավիորիզմի ու հումանիստական տեսության համատեղումը, երբ հոգեվերլուծությունը կիրառվում է որպես ընթացքի մոնիտորինգի ու արդյունքների ստուգման միջոց:
Կամ, ասենք, տրանսակտ անալիզը, որն էլի շատ էֆեկտիվ է:
Ես ընդունում եմ, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը կիրառելի է ինքնագիտակցման որոշակի մակարդակի մարդկանց մոտ, բայց երբեք չեմ տեսել, որ կոգնիտիվ հոգեբանությունն օգնի որևէ լուրջ նևրոզի դեպքում: Ու, ցանկացած դեպքում, «արագ, տպավորիչ ու էժան» ուղղությամբ փոխարինվելը դեռ հիմք չի տալիս պնդել, թե



> հոգեվերլուծությունը, բազմաթիվ հոգեբանական խնդիրների դեպքում էֆեկտիվ չէ


Այն կիրառելի է ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց վրա: Ու կարող է կիրառվել ոչ ամեն հոգեբանի կողմից: Ինչը սահմանափակում է նրա ունիվերսալությունն ու մասսայական կիրառումը: Բայց ոչ էֆեկտիվությունը:
Մի կողմից էլ՝ մասնագետի նկատմամբ այդպիսի պահանջներ դնելով, անձամբ ինձ այն մղում է նրան, որ ես անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կդիմեմ միայն հոգեվերլուծաբանի, ոչ թե այլ ուղղության ներկայացուցչի, որովհետև որոշ երաշխիքներ ունեմ, որ չեմ բախվի «բարոյականության» մասին նրա պատկերացումներին ու կոմպլեքսներին:
Ու վերջապես, ի՞նչ բեղմնավորմանը նախորդող շրջան:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:46 ----------




> Չէ Rhayader ջան, կարծում եմ ես հասկացա՝ ինչ է ասում Չամիչը… Եվրոպայում հոգեվերլուծությունը համարվում է Էլիտայի համար նախատեսված թանկ հաճույք… Հիմա ավելի ակտուալ է օրինակ Կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապիայի մոդելը, որը աշխատանքի խիստ սահմանափակումներ չունի, էկլեկտիկ է և ավելի արագ է երևում արդյունքը… Ես անձամբ միշտ էլ հիմնվում եմ հոգեվերլուծական մոտեցումների վրա, բայց այսօր ժամանակակից մարդու համար Ֆրոյդի դասական հոգեվերլուծությունը   շաաաատ երկար է տևողությամբ…


Կոգնիտիվը, իմ դիտարկումներից ելնելով, բավականին մակերեսային մոտեցում ունի, այսպես կոչված «մասսաների բուժման» համար ավելի կիրառելի է բեհավիորիզմի ու հումանիստական տեսության համատեղումը, երբ հոգեվերլուծությունը կիրառվում է որպես ընթացքի մոնիտորինգի ու արդյունքների ստուգման միջոց:
Կամ, ասենք, տրանսակտ անալիզը, որն էլի շատ էֆեկտիվ է:
Ես ընդունում եմ, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը կիրառելի է ինքնագիտակցման որոշակի մակարդակի մարդկանց մոտ, բայց երբեք չեմ տեսել, որ կոգնիտիվ հոգեբանությունն օգնի որևէ լուրջ նևրոզի դեպքում: Ու, ցանկացած դեպքում, «արագ, տպավորիչ ու էժան» ուղղությամբ փոխարինվելը դեռ հիմք չի տալիս պնդել, թե



> հոգեվերլուծությունը, բազմաթիվ հոգեբանական խնդիրների դեպքում էֆեկտիվ չէ


Այն կիրառելի է ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց վրա: Ու կարող է կիրառվել ոչ ամեն հոգեբանի կողմից: Ինչը սահմանափակում է նրա ունիվերսալությունն ու մասսայական կիրառումը: Բայց ոչ էֆեկտիվությունը:
Մի կողմից էլ՝ մասնագետի նկատմամբ այդպիսի պահանջներ դնելով, անձամբ ինձ այն մղում է նրան, որ ես անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կդիմեմ միայն հոգեվերլուծաբանի, ոչ թե այլ ուղղության ներկայացուցչի, որովհետև որոշ երաշխիքներ ունեմ, որ չեմ բախվի «բարոյականության» մասին նրա պատկերացումներին ու կոմպլեքսներին:
Ու վերջապես, ի՞նչ բեղմնավորմանը նախորդող շրջան:

----------


## Agni

> Կոգնիտիվը, իմ դիտարկումներից ելնելով, բավականին մակերեսային մոտեցում ունի, այսպես կոչված «մասսաների բուժման» համար ավելի կիրառելի է բեհավիորիզմի ու հումանիստական տեսության համատեղումը, երբ հոգեվերլուծությունը կիրառվում է որպես ընթացքի մոնիտորինգի ու արդյունքների ստուգման միջոց:
> Կամ, ասենք, տրանսակտ անալիզը, որն էլի շատ էֆեկտիվ է:
> Ես ընդունում եմ, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը կիրառելի է ինքնագիտակցման որոշակի մակարդակի մարդկանց մոտ, բայց երբեք չեմ տեսել, որ կոգնիտիվ հոգեբանությունն օգնի որևէ լուրջ նևրոզի դեպքում: Ու, ցանկացած դեպքում, «արագ, տպավորիչ ու էժան» ուղղությամբ փոխարինվելը դեռ հիմք չի տալիս պնդել, թե
> 
> Այն կիրառելի է ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց վրա: Ու կարող է կիրառվել ոչ ամեն հոգեբանի կողմից: Ինչը սահմանափակում է նրա ունիվերսալությունն ու մասսայական կիրառումը: Բայց ոչ էֆեկտիվությունը:
> Մի կողմից էլ՝ մասնագետի նկատմամբ այդպիսի պահանջներ դնելով, անձամբ ինձ այն մղում է նրան, որ ես անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կդիմեմ միայն հոգեվերլուծաբանի, ոչ թե այլ ուղղության ներկայացուցչի, որովհետև որոշ երաշխիքներ ունեմ, որ չեմ բախվի «բարոյականության» մասին նրա պատկերացումներին ու կոմպլեքսներին:
> Ու վերջապես, ի՞նչ բեղմնավորմանը նախորդող շրջան:[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> :


 Ես հասկանում եմ քո տեսակետը, բայց այսօր քչերն են քո նման մտածում, նրանց համար առաջնային է իրենց վիճակի բարելավումը ու արդյունավետ կենսագործունեությունը: Հենց օրինակ դեպրեսիայի հետ լավ էլ աշխատում է Կոգնիտիվը ու լավ էլ հնարավորություն է տալիս խորը վերլուծություն կատարել՝ հիմնվելով հոգեվերլուծության վրա…
Միայն Կոգնիտիվը չէ, կամ էլ դու ինքդ նշեցիր Տրանզակտ վերլուծությունը, կամ Գեշտալտ թերապիան. մի խոսքով կան էլի բավականին էֆֆեկտիվ միջոցներ…
Ես չեմ ասում, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը Էֆֆեկտիվ չէ, ես ասում եմ մեր օրերում շատ երկար է արդյունքը տեսնելու համար…

----------

Rhayader (01.06.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Բայց, ասենք, արդյո՞ք տրանսակտ անալիզն ինչ որ տեղ հոգեվերլուծության ու սոցիոպսիխոլոգիայի միաձուլում չի: Գեշթալթ-հոգեբանությունն էլ լավ գործիքներ է տալիս, բայց որպես ամբողջական ու կայուն համակարգ այն վերցնելը լուրջ չի:
Հետո՝ ոչ թե դու ես ասում, թե հոգեվերլուծությունն էֆեկտիվ չի, այլ Չամիչը: Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հիմնավորի իր ասածը :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:09 ----------

Հա, մեկ էլ՝ ինչպես ասում էր մեր տրանսակտ երեխաներից մեկը՝ «Յունգը վիճեց Ֆրեյդի հետ, որովհետև չէր կարողանում ինտրովերտել իր Էլեկտրայի կոմպլեքսը» :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (01.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հա, մեկ էլ՝ ինչպես ասում էր մեր տրանսակտ երեխաներից մեկը՝ «Յունգը վիճեց Ֆրեյդի հետ, որովհետև չէր կարողանում ինտրովերտել իր Էլեկտրայի կոմպլեքսը»


Ասում են` նախանձում էր Ֆրեյդի կոշերային...մմմմ...բարիքներին....

----------

Rhayader (01.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հուսով եմ՝ սա կատակ էր:


Էտպես չի՞, սխալվում եմ, մի՞թե հոգեվերլուծաբանների աշխատանքի հիմքում  արմատային էպիզոդի որոնումները ընկած չեն: Եթե այդպես չէ, կարող ես ուղղել ինձ:




> Ո՞ր ուսումնասիրություններ, Չամիչ: Թե՞ «շենքում այդպես էին խոսում»


Ու՞ր էր թե շենքում հոգեվերլուծությունից խոսեին, ձեր շենքում հոգեվերլուծությունից ե՞ն խոսում:

Ինֆորմացիան  քաղել եմ տարբեր աղբյուրներից, հիմա կոնկրետ մեկն եմ հիշում.
Ռոնալդ Կոմեր՝ «Патопсихология Поведения, нарушения и патологии психики»
Այս ձեռնարկը հանդիսանում է դասագիրք՝ բուհերում սովորող ուսանողների համար:
Ռոնալդ Կոմերը հանդիսանում է Պրինստոնյան համալսարանի հոգեբանության ֆակուլտետի պորֆեսոր:

----------


## Rhayader

> Էտպես չի՞, սխալվում եմ, մի՞թե հոգեվերլուծաբանների աշխատանքի հիմքում  արմատային էպիզոդի որոնումները ընկած չեն: Եթե այդպես չէ, կարող ես ուղղել ինձ:


Եթե ի նկատի ունես կոնկրետ նևրոզի առաջացման համար հիմք ստեղծած կոնկրետ ապրումը (լինի դա էպիզոդիկ թե պարբերական), որը սովորաբար վերաբերում ա մանկության շրջանին, ապա ինքն, իհարկե, կարևոր դեր ա խաղում (չնայած իրա գոյությունն արհեստականորեն չի պարտադրվում), բայց հոգեվերլուծությունը հենվում ա մարդու հոգեվիճակի տարբեր արտահայտումների (էդ թվում՝ երազների, ստեղծագործության ու ասոցիացիաների) ու հիշողությունների վերլուծության վրա:
Չնայած մարդու կյանքի վաղ շրջանը, լինելով մարդու համար աշխարհի ընկալման ու մտավոր, էմոցիոնալ ձևավորման ամենաբուռն շրջանը, շատ հետաքրքիր ա հոգեվերլուծության համար, ներարգանդային ու նախաարգանդային կյանքը հոգեանալիզի հետ գործ չունեն ընդհանրապես:
Կոմերի գիրքն, իհարկե, համեմատաբար թարմ բան ա, բայց նույնիսկ իրա մոտ ես նման աբսուրդ չեմ հանդիպել: Կարո՞ղ ես կոնկրետ մեջբերում անել, որտեղ նշվում է, թե.



> Կարծես թե հոգեվերլուծաբանները հավատում են, որ գոյություն ունի ինչ որ արմատայի էպիզոդ (корневой эпизод), որի հայտնաբերման համար սկսում են փորփրել մարդու խորը անցյալը, ընդհուպ մինչեւ բեղմնավորմանը նախորդող շրջանը, հասնելով մինչեւ ապուպապերին: Հայտնաբերելով արմատային՝ պատճառային էպիզոդը մարդու բոլոր պրոբլեմները միանգամից չեզոքանում են: 
> 
> Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը, բազմաթիվ հոգեբանական խնդիրների դեպքում էֆեկտիվ չէ, եւ զիջում է հոգեթերապիայի այլ ուղղություններին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես ընդունում եմ, որ հոգեվերլուծությունը կիրառելի է ինքնագիտակցման որոշակի մակարդակի մարդկանց մոտ, բայց* երբեք չեմ տեսել, որ կոգնիտիվ հոգեբանությունն օգնի որևէ լուրջ նևրոզի դեպքում:* Ու, ցանկացած դեպքում, «արագ, տպավորիչ ու էժան» ուղղությամբ փոխարինվելը դեռ հիմք չի տալիս պնդել, թե


Որտեղ չես տեսե՞լ: Կա արդյոք Հայաստանում՝ կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապիան կիրառող լուրջ մասնագետ, որ ըլը մի բան էլ կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապիան համարում ես ոչ արդյունավետ:

----------


## Rhayader

Հայաստանում կոգնիտիվ թերապիայի մասնագետի առկայությունը կամ բացակայությունն ուրիշ հարց ա, որով կարող ես բողոքդ ուղղել ՀՀ Առողջապահության Նախարարություն, եթե, իհարկե, չկան: Իսկ իմ մասնագիտական շփումն ու մասնագիտական գրականության ընթերցանությունը, էդ թվում նաև տարբեր թերապիաներով անցած հիվանդների բուժման ընթացքի վերաբերյալ զեկույցներն ու այլ բաներ, ոչ թե չեն սահմանափակվում Հայաստանով, այլ խիստ հազվադեպ են Հայաստանին անդրադառնում :Tongue:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չնայած մարդու կյանքի վաղ շրջանը, լինելով մարդու համար աշխարհի ընկալման ու մտավոր, էմոցիոնալ ձևավորման ամենաբուռն շրջանը, շատ հետաքրքիր ա հոգեվերլուծության համար, ներարգանդային ու նախաարգանդային կյանքը հոգեանալիզի հետ գործ չունեն ընդհանրապես:


Այդ դեպքում հոգեթերապիայի ո՞ր ուղղությունն է աշխատում նախաարգանդային կյանքի հետ:


Կոմերի գիրքն, իհարկե, համեմատաբար թարմ բան ա, բայց նույնիսկ իրա մոտ ես նման աբսուրդ չեմ հանդիպել: Կարո՞ղ ես կոնկրետ մեջբերում անել, որտեղ նշվում է, թե.

Rhayader ջան, կարող ա ինձնից ինչ որ բաներ եմ հորինում, Կոմերի գրքից ծաղկաքաղ ցավոք սրտի չեմ արել, պիտի նստեմ նորից փորփրեմ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:26 ----------




> Հայաստանում կոգնիտիվ թերապիայի մասնագետի առկայությունը կամ բացակայությունն ուրիշ հարց ա, որով կարող ես բողոքդ ուղղել ՀՀ Առողջապահության Նախարարություն, եթե, իհարկե, չկան: Իսկ իմ մասնագիտական շփումն ու մասնագիտական գրականության ընթերցանությունը, էդ թվում նաև տարբեր թերապիաներով անցած հիվանդների բուժման ընթացքի վերաբերյալ զեկույցներն ու այլ բաներ, ոչ թե չեն սահմանափակվում Հայաստանով, այլ խիստ հազվադեպ են Հայաստանին անդրադառնում


Ցավոք սրտի ես էլ տեղյակ չեմ Հայաստանում կան թե չկան կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապեւտներ: Կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապիան բավականին լուրջ մասնագիտական ճկունություն է պահանջում, ինչքան տեղյակ եմ անգամ Ռուսաստանում են հազվադեպ են հանդիպում որակյալ կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապեւտներ: Ռուսաստանում ընդհանրապես բարձիթողի վիճակ է, հիմնականում բավարարվում են դեղորայքային բուժմամբ այն էլ շատ դեպքերում ոչ ադեկվատ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Այդ դեպքում հոգեթերապիայի ո՞ր ուղղությունն է աշխատում նախաարգանդային կյանքի հետ:


Գիտության ոչ մի ճյուղ չի աշխատում նախաարգանդային կյանքի հետ :LOL:  разве что սեքսոլոգիան, գինեկոլոգիան ու ռեպրոդուկտոլոգիան :LOL: 



> Rhayader ջան, կարող ա ինձնից ինչ որ բաներ եմ հորինում,


Ամբողջ բանավեճի ընթացքում առաջին անգամ հակված եմ քո տեսանկյունին:



> Ցավոք սրտի ես էլ տեղյակ չեմ Հայաստանում կան թե չկան կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապեւտներ:


Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես նման պնդումներ անում:



> Կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապիան բավականին լուրջ մասնագիտական ճկունություն է պահանջում, ինչքան տեղյակ եմ անգամ Ռուսաստանում են հազվադեպ են հանդիպում որակյալ կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապեւտներ: Ռուսաստանում ընդհանրապես բարձիթողի վիճակ է, հիմնականում բավարարվում են դեղորայքային բուժմամբ այն էլ շատ դեպքերում ոչ ադեկվատ:


Ցավոք, բավականաչափ տվյալներ չունեմ Ռուսաստանից, որ հաստատեմ կամ ժխտեմ ասածդ, բայց էլի բավականին անհիմն, ռադիկալ ու քիչ հավանական պնդում է: Ռուսաստանը մեծ հասկացություն է, ու եթե ինչ-որ գեղերում տարածված է ոչ ադեկվատ դեղորայքային բուժումը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նույն քարի դարը տիրում է նաև զարգացած քաղաքներում:

----------

kyahi (01.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ցավոք, բավականաչափ տվյալներ չունեմ Ռուսաստանից, որ հաստատեմ կամ ժխտեմ ասածդ, բայց էլի բավականին անհիմն, ռադիկալ ու քիչ հավանական պնդում է: Ռուսաստանը մեծ հասկացություն է, ու եթե ինչ-որ գեղերում տարածված է ոչ ադեկվատ դեղորայքային բուժումը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նույն քարի դարը տիրում է նաև զարգացած քաղաքներում:


  Իսկ ես այցելում եմ ռուսական հոգեբանական ֆորումներ եւ շատ լավ տեղյակ եմ թե ինչ է կատարվում: Ծայրամասերում, ընդհանրապես, սարսափելի վիճակ է, իսկ կենտրոնում, նույնպես, կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապեվտ գտնելը համարյա անհնար է:
Կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապիան լուրջ ուղություն է, ամեն մարդու հասու չէ մասնագիտանալ այդ ուղղությամբ:

Այդպես էլ այս 6 էջերի ողջ բովանդակությունը կարդալուց հետո չգտա ոչ մի լուրջ անդրադարձ հոգեվերլուծությանը:




> Գիտության ոչ մի ճյուղ չի աշխատում նախաարգանդային կյանքի հետ


Գիտեմ մարդու ով այցելել է Նալչաջյանին, ինչքան գիտեմ Կարինե Նալչաջյանը հոգեվերլուծաբան է, նա հենց այդ մեթոդով էլ աշխատում է, փորփրում է նախաարգանդային կյանքը հասնելով տատի ծնողներին:

----------


## Rhayader

Միգուցե կոֆեի բաժակ նայո՞ղ է :LOL:  ամենայն հեղինակությամբ պնդում եմ, որ դա զառանցանք է, կամ էլ կատակ-չափազանցություն:
Ընդ որում, ես ամենաբարձր կարծիքի չեմ Նալչաջյանի մասին, իհարկե, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ նման ապագիտական բաներով զբաղվի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Միգուցե կոֆեի բաժակ նայո՞ղ է ամենայն հեղինակությամբ պնդում եմ, որ դա զառանցանք է, կամ էլ կատակ-չափազանցություն:
> Ընդ որում, ես ամենաբարձր կարծիքի չեմ Նալչաջյանի մասին, իհարկե, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ նման ապագիտական բաներով զբաղվի:


Է հետո՞, մարդկանց սուտ հանելուց բացի ուրիշ  զբաղմունք չունե՞ս:
Պարզ ասում եմ, ի՞նչ ունեմ խաբելու, ծանոթս այցելել է հոգեվերլուծաբան տիկին Նալչաջյանին, նա էլ իր պացիենտին հանձնարարել է՝ խնդրել ծնողներին պատմել իրենց ապու պապերի մասին: Սա չէ՞ հոգեվերլուծությունը: Մի՞թե հոգեվերլուծաբանները համոզված չեն, որ գոյություն ունի գենետիկ հիշողություն, որի միջոցով  տրավմատիկ էպիզոդները ժառանգաբար փոխանցվում են:
Հոգեթերապեւտ՝ Արմեն Ներսիսյանը պարբերական  հիվանդությունը փորձում է բուժել հենվելով հենց այս համոզմունքի վրա: Նա համոզված է, որ պարբերական հիվանդությունը եւ հայերի կոտորածը փոխկապակցված են:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Չէի ուզում խառնվել, բայց դե մի բան էլ պիտի գրեմ ու վերջ:
Հայաստանում կա մի շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապևտ:
Նախածննդյան շրջանի մասին տեղեկություններ կարելի է ստանալ գոնե կերպարների կատաթիմ ապրման միջոցով, ինչը հոգեվերլուծական մեթոդիկա է հանդիսանում: 
Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար: Վերջ:

----------

Չամիչ (01.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չէի ուզում խառնվել, բայց դե մի բան էլ պիտի գրեմ ու վերջ:
> Հայաստանում կա մի շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ կոգնիտիվ հոգեթերապևտ:
> Նախածննդյան շրջանի մասին տեղեկություններ կարելի է ստանալ գոնե կերպարների կատաթիմ ապրման միջոցով, ինչը հոգեվերլուծական մեթոդիկա է հանդիսանում: 
> Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար: Վերջ:


Բայց ինչու՞ չէիր ուզում խառնվե՞լ, լավ էլ խառնվել ես, մեծ հաճույքով կկարդամ քեզ, շարունակի :Smile:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (05.06.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Է հետո՞, մարդկանց սուտ հանելուց բացի ուրիշ  զբաղմունք չունե՞ս:
> Պարզ ասում եմ, ի՞նչ ունեմ խաբելու, ծանոթս այցելել է հոգեվերլուծաբան տիկին Նալչաջյանին, նա էլ իր պացիենտին հանձնարարել է՝ խնդրել ծնողներին պատմել իրենց ապու պապերի մասին: Սա չէ՞ հոգեվերլուծությունը:


Ոչ սա չէ: Տիկին Նալչաջյանը ոչ թե խորացել է մարդու նախաարգանդային զարգացման մեջ, այլ փորձել է պատկերացում կազմել ծնողների հոգեբանության մասին, որն իր հերթին ազդել է պացիենտի հոգեբանության վրա: Խիստ ոչ էֆեկտիվ ու էքստենսիվ, ինչպես նաև էթիկապես վիճելի բան է: Ու պնդել, թե հենց դա է հոգեվերլուծությունն ու հոգեվերլուծությունը դրանից դուրս ոչինչ չունի, առնվազն սուտ է:
Եթե սուտ ես ասում, ես էլ ապացուցում եմ, որ սուտ է (ինքդ օգտագործեցիր այդ բառը):



> Մի՞թե հոգեվերլուծաբանները համոզված չեն, որ գոյություն ունի գենետիկ հիշողություն, որի միջոցով  տրավմատիկ էպիզոդները ժառանգաբար փոխանցվում են:


Գենետիկ հիշողությու՞ն: Ոչ մի դեպքում: Տրավմատիկ էպիզոդների կրկնությու՞ն: Ավելի շատ տրանսակտ անալիզին հատուկ բնագավառ է, իհարկե, բայց հոգեվերլուծության մեջ էլ է կիրառելի: Ցանկացած դեպքում, ոչ մի կապ չունի ոչ գենետիկայի, ոչ էլ գենետիկ հիշողության հետ: Ավելի շատ կենսական սցենարներին է անդրադառնում, երբ ծնողները երեխաների հետ վարվում են այնպես, ինչպես իրենց սեփական ծնողներն են իրենց հետ վարվել: Լրիվ տրամաբանական ու ապացուցվող մոտեցում: Ոչ թե «գենետիկական հիշողություն» ու «նախարգանդային/ներարգանդային կյանք»:



> Հոգեթերապեւտ՝ Արմեն Ներսիսյանը պարբերական  հիվանդությունը փորձում է բուժել հենվելով հենց այս համոզմունքի վրա: Նա համոզված է, որ պարբերական հիվանդությունը եւ հայերի կոտորածը փոխկապակցված են:


Ուրախ եմ նրա համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Գենետիկ հիշողությու՞ն: Ոչ մի դեպքում: Տրավմատիկ էպիզոդների կրկնությու՞ն: Ավելի շատ տրանսակտ անալիզին հատուկ բնագավառ է, իհարկե, բայց հոգեվերլուծության մեջ էլ է կիրառելի: Ցանկացած դեպքում, ոչ մի կապ չունի ոչ գենետիկայի, ոչ էլ գենետիկ հիշողության հետ: Ավելի շատ կենսական սցենարներին է անդրադառնում, երբ ծնողները երեխաների հետ վարվում են այնպես, ինչպես իրենց սեփական ծնողներն են իրենց հետ վարվել: Լրիվ տրամաբանական ու ապացուցվող մոտեցում: Ոչ թե «գենետիկական հիշողություն» ու «նախարգանդային/ներարգանդային կյանք»:


Կենսական սցենարները պարզացինք,հետո՞, ո՞րն է հաջորդ քայը, ի վերջո որն է հոգեվերլուծույթյան թերապեւտիկ ազդեցության գլխավոր բանալին: Գիտենք, որ շատ եւ շատ պորբլեմների սկիզբը պետք է փնտրել ենթագիտակցության մեջ: Հոգեվերլուծաբանությունը  կոնկրետ ի՞նչ աշխատանք է տանում  ենթագիտակցության հետ:




> Ուրախ եմ նրա համար:


Ուրախ եմ, որ ուրախ ես:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Sad:  Էս ինչ մարազմներ են... 
Ի դեպ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հենց ինչքը Ֆրոյդը պնդում էր, որ ծնվելու պրոցեսն էլ առաջին հոգեբանական տրավման է երեխայի համար, երբ նա մուտք է գործում /կամ էլ դուրս է գալիս  :LOL:  չգիտեմ/ նոր անհայտ աշխարհ...  :LOL: 

Շատ լավ հանրք է, հոգեբանների այցելուների շրջանակը լայնացնում է մինչև 6 մլրդ մարդ  :LOL:  

Ուղղակի մի բանից եմ զարմանում. մինչև հոգեբանների հայտնվելը մարդկությունը կարծես չէր զգում, որ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի... :Tongue:  Գուցե երբ մարդուն համոզում են, որ հիվանդություն կա, որ նա կարող է հիվանդ լինել եւ պոտենցիալ հիվանդ է, կամ էլ լատենտ հիվանդ է՝ չգիտի... նրա ենթագիտակցությունը սկսում է կառչել այդ մտքից ու սեփական խնդիրներից է սկսում կաչել նորմալ կյանքով ապրելու փոխարեն...  :Think:

----------

Միքո (01.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էս ինչ մարազմներ են... 
> 
> Ուղղակի մի բանից եմ զարմանում. մինչև հոգեբանների հայտնվելը մարդկությունը կարծես չէր զգում, որ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի... Գուցե երբ մարդուն համոզում են, որ հիվանդություն կա, որ նա կարող է հիվանդ լինել եւ պոտենցիալ հիվանդ է, կամ էլ լատենտ հիվանդ է՝ չգիտի... նրա ենթագիտակցությունը սկսում է կառչել այդ մտքից ու սեփական խնդիրներից է սկսում կաչել նորմալ կյանքով ապրելու փոխարեն...


 :Smile:  Լավն էր, փաստորեն հոգեբաններն են ստեղծել հոգեբանական խնդիրները :Smile: 
Հոգեբանական խնդիրները միշտ էլ եղել են, հենց այդ պրոբլեմների հաղթահարման փորձի կուտակումն է որ հոգեբանություն գիտության հիմքն է դրել: :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս ինչ մարազմներ են... 
> Ի դեպ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հենց ինչքը Ֆրոյդը պնդում էր, որ ծնվելու պրոցեսն էլ առաջին հոգեբանական տրավման է երեխայի համար, երբ նա մուտք է գործում /կամ էլ դուրս է գալիս  չգիտեմ/ նոր անհայտ աշխարհ... 
> 
> Շատ լավ հանրք է, հոգեբանների այցելուների շրջանակը լայնացնում է մինչև 6 մլրդ մարդ  
> 
> Ուղղակի մի բանից եմ զարմանում. մինչև հոգեբանների հայտնվելը մարդկությունը կարծես չէր զգում, որ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի... Գուցե երբ մարդուն համոզում են, որ հիվանդություն կա, որ նա կարող է հիվանդ լինել եւ պոտենցիալ հիվանդ է, կամ էլ լատենտ հիվանդ է՝ չգիտի... նրա ենթագիտակցությունը սկսում է կառչել այդ մտքից ու սեփական խնդիրներից է սկսում կաչել նորմալ կյանքով ապրելու փոխարեն...


Ոչ, Ֆրեյ, պարզապես մինչ այդ մարդիկ համարում էին, որ հոգեբանական պրոբլեմ ունեցող մարդը
ա) ֆիզիկական դեֆեկտ ունի
բ) դիվահար է
գ) երանելի է
ու չէին ենթադրում, որ ենթակա է բուժման :Wink: : Առաջին երկու դեպքերում մարդուն իզոլացնում էին հասարակությունից կամ կրոնական-եբանատական պսևդոբուժման՝ էկզորցիզմի էին ենթարկում (դեռ չեմ լսել, որ էկզորցիզմն ինչ-որ մեկին բուժի :LOL:  իսկ որ սպանի՝ բազմիցս): Օրինակներն իրենց անդրադարձումն են գտել ժողովրդական ու ոչ այնքան ժողովրդական ստեղծագործության մեջ (հեռու չգնանք՝ Նար-Դոսի «Ինչպես Բժշկեցին» պատմվածքը, Րաֆֆու «Խաչագողի Հիշատակարանը» և այլն): Այս բարբարոսական պրակտիկան կիրառվում է նույնիսկ մեր ժամանակներում՝ ապացույց կարող է հանդիսանալ Աննալիզա Միխելի պատմությունը, ով նման «էկզորցիզմի» արդյունքում մահացավ թերսնումից ու ջրազրկումից: Նրան գրեթե մի տարի կիսասոված վիճակում էին պահել, սեանսների ժամանակ կապում էին շղթաներով, և այլն: Էկզորցիզմ իրականացրած հոգևորականներին դատապարտեցին բանտարկության չկանխամտածված սպանության համար: Այնինչ պետք էր շիկացած աքցաններով կտոր-կտոր անել ու որպես կեր գցել ձկներին:
Ահա և հոգեբանության այլընտրանքը: Ավելի՞ է դուր գալիս:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:04 ----------




> Կենսական սցենարները պարզացինք,հետո՞, ո՞րն է հաջորդ քայը, ի վերջո որն է հոգեվերլուծույթյան թերապեւտիկ ազդեցության գլխավոր բանալին: Գիտենք, որ շատ եւ շատ պորբլեմների սկիզբը պետք է փնտրել ենթագիտակցության մեջ: Հոգեվերլուծաբանությունը  կոնկրետ ի՞նչ աշխատանք է տանում  ենթագիտակցության հետ:


Սխալ է, ոչ թե ենթագիտակցության, որն ըստ էության պարունակում է բավականին պրիմիտիվ ռեֆլեքսներ, բնազդներ ու այլ բաներ, այլ ԱՆԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԿԱՆԻ, գաղափար, որը ներմուծել է Ֆրեյդը: Այսինքն՝ մտածողության ոլորտը, որը մարդը չի գիտակցում: Այ, այս գաղափարն առանցքային է հոգեվերլուծության մեջ:



> Ուրախ եմ, որ ուրախ ես:


Ուրախ եմ, որ ուրախ ես, որ ուրախ եմ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> ոչ թե ենթագիտակցության, որն ըստ էության պարունակում է բավականին պրիմիտիվ ռեֆլեքսներ, բնազդներ ու այլ բաներ, այլ ԱՆԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԿԱՆԻ, գաղափար, որը ներմուծել է Ֆրեյդը: Այսինքն՝ մտածողության ոլորտը, որը մարդը չի գիտակցում: Այ, այս գաղափարն առանցքային է հոգեվերլուծության մեջ:


Ի վերջո, ո՞րն է հոգեվերլուծության թերապեւտիկ ազդեցության գլխավոր եղանակը, միջոցը, ձեւը, բանալին, կերպը: Կարճ ասած, ո՞րն է պացիենտին բուժելու հոգեվերլուծական միջոցը: Եվ մի կարեւոր խնդիր եւս, ինչու են հոգեթերապեւտիկ ուղղությունները այդքան շատ, ի վերջո, ո՞ր ուղղությունն է ամենաէֆեկտիվը, եւ ինչու՞
Իսկ ենթագիտակցության մասին ինչու՞ ես նման վատ կարծիքի, շատ եւ շատ մասնագետներ, պրոբլեմների հետ աշխատելիս, գլխավոր շեշտը դնում են հենց ենթագիտակցության ներուժի վրա, համարելով այն գիտակցության ծառան:

----------


## Jarre

Ժողովուրդ ջան, բայց Ֆր*ո*յդ թե՞ Ֆր*ե*յդ  :Think: 

Լավ շատ մի խորացեք, սա նայեք  :Tongue:

----------

ՆանՍ (10.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, բայց Ֆր*ո*յդ թե՞ Ֆր*ե*յդ


Հայերեն Ֆրոյդ ձևն է ճիշտ, ռուսերեն՝ Ֆրեյդ:

----------

Arpine (10.11.2011)

----------


## Rhayader

Քերականորեն իրականում երկու դեպքում էլ ճիշտ է ասել «Ֆրոյդ»: Բայց քանի որ կանոնական ու խելքին մոտ ամբողջ գրականության մեջ Ֆրեյդ է, Ֆրեյդ են ասում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Քերականորեն իրականում երկու դեպքում էլ ճիշտ է ասել «Ֆրոյդ»: Բայց քանի որ կանոնական ու խելքին մոտ ամբողջ գրականության մեջ Ֆրեյդ է, Ֆրեյդ են ասում:


Հայերենում ընդունված է, որ գերմանական անունները գրվում ու արտասանվում են այն ձևի, ոնց ոնց որ *արտասանվում է* գերմաներենում (Լայպցիգ, Ֆրոյդ, Հոլշտայն և այլն), իսկ ռուսերենում ընդունված է, գրել ու արտասանել այնպես, ոնց որ* գրվում է* գերմաներենում (Լեյպցիգ, Ֆրեյդ, Հոլշտեյն և այլն):

Բայց Սովետի վախտ ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իրար, դրա համար էլ հիմա Այնշտայնին Էյնշտեյն ենք ասում  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (10.11.2010), Yellow Raven (11.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.11.2010)

----------


## Arpine

Թեման նայեցի, բայց կարծես թե չկար. :Unsure: 
Ավստրիացի հոգեբույժ, հոգեբան, հոգեվերլուծության կամ ֆրեյդիզմի հիմնադիր Զիգմունդ Ֆրեյդը(Sigismund Schlomo  Freud) ծնվել է Ավստրիայի Ֆրայբերգ քաղաքում(1856-1939).Նրա մայրրը ծագումով հրեա էր, և ինքը՝ Ֆրեյդը իրեն հրեա էր համարում: Ֆրեյդը տան 8 երեխաներից ամենամեծն էր(ի դեպ հոգեբանության մեջ ուշադրություն է դարձվում, թե  ընտանիքում որերորդ երեխան ես): Նա իր գիտակցական կյանքի մոտ 40 տարիները նվիրել է անգիտակցականի կամ ենթագիրակցականի ուսումնասիրությանը: Ճիշտ է ներկայումս շատ է քննադատվում, չի ընդունվում նրա որոշ աշխատություններ, տեսություններ, բայց ենթագիտակցկանի հայտնաբերումը, կարծում եմ, հզոր գործ է և երևի թե ես չէ որ պետք գնահատեմ:Նրա աշխատություններից են «Երազատեսությունների մեկաբանություն»,«Հոգեվերլուծության ներածություն», «Հիստերիայի հետազոտություն», «Տոտեմ և տաբու» և այլն: 
Ֆրեյդը իր ժամանակներում սկսեց էնպիսի թեմաներ շոշափել, որ եթե  16-17-րդ դարում լիներ, երևիթե Ջ Բրունոյի և նման մարդկանց ճակատագրին կարժանանար:
Ֆրեյդը ընդգծում էր մարդու ակտիվության 2 աղբյուր՝
1. Լիբիդոն կամ սեռական էներգիան.
2. Թանաթոսը կամ մահվան բնազդը.

Ֆրեյդի արձանը Լոնդոնում«նա, ով թեկուզ մեկ մասով հպվում է հոեվերլուծությանը, այն բռնում է նրա ամբողջ ձեռքը»:
Զ. Ֆրեյդ
Ինչ վերաբերում է Ֆրեյդ թե՞ Ֆրոյդ, երկուսն էլ սխալ չեն համարվում: Ես Ֆրեյդ եմ Օգտագործում, որովհետև այդպես եմ սովոր ու սիրում:

----------

aragats (09.11.2011), E-la Via (01.10.2011), Freeman (01.10.2011), Magic-Mushroom (09.11.2011), Renata (09.11.2011), VisTolog (01.10.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Արփինե ջան ապրես,որ գոնե մի քիչ Ֆրոյդի մասին գրեցիր,ես երեկ բարկացա եւ նստեցնի նյութ գրեցի Ֆրոյդի մասին,թեմա եք բացում՝ այն էլ ում Ֆրոյդի՞,նա ում այդքան բան է արել հոգեբանության համար? Ու նրա մասին չեք գրում *այ-այ-այ* :Angry2: 

*Զիգմունդ ձյա Ֆրոյդ,կամ Երազը թագավորական ճանապարհ է դեպի ենթագիտակցություն*


*Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդ*
*Ծննդյան թիվը*` 5/6/1856 
*Ծննդավայր*` Ֆրայբերգ (այսօր Փրշբոր) Ավստրիա 
*Մահվան ամսաթիվ*՝ 23/09/1939 
*Մահվան տեղը*՝ Լոնդոն, Մեծ Բրիտանիա 

Ով է՞ հոգեվերլուծողը հիմա բոլորը գիտեն,նաեւ բոլորը գիտեն, որ նրա ծառայությունը թանկ հաճույք է (թեեւ Ամերիկայում դրանով զբաղվում է ամեն յոթերորդը,իսկ Եվրոպայում ամեն հինգերորդը):Մարդը ով ստեղծել է այս շահութաբեր գործը դա Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդն է:Նրա տեսությունները բոլորին է հայտնի,սակայն նրա մասին շատ քիչ բան,նա չէր ցանկանում,որ իր մասին շատ բան իմանան: 
Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդը ծնվել է մայիսի 6-ին՝ Ավստրիաում 1856 թ. Ֆրայբերգ քաղաքում, որը  սահմանամերձ է Լեհաստանին: Հինգ փողոցներ, մեկ տասնյակից ավել մթերային խանութներ եւ սգո տուն, քաղաքը գտնվում է մոտ 240 կմ հեռավորության վրա Վիեննայից,քաղաքը շատ միապաղաղ էր եւ այնտեղ չկար Վիեննայի աշխույժ կյանքը:Ֆրոյդի հայրը Հակոբն էր՝ աղքատ բուրդ վաճառող: Նա վերջերս ամուսնացել է երրորդ անգամ մի աղջիկա հետ՝որը նրան կարող էր դուստր լիներ, ով տարեց տարի ծնունդ էր տալիս նոր երեխաներ՝ առաջնեկն էր Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդը:Նրանք ապրում էին մեկ,սակայն մեծ սենյակում,որը վարձակալել էին մի հարբեցողից: 

Հոկտեմբերին 1859 թվաակնի բոլորովին աղքատ Ֆրոյդը ձեռնամուխ է լինում երջանկություն փնտրել այլ քաղաքներում: սկզբից բնակություն է հաստատում Լեփցիգում, ապա Վիեննայում,սակայն Վիեննայում չի կարողանում հասնել նյութական բարեկեցություն: «Աղքատություն եւ ծայրահեղ թշվառություն», - Այսպես է հիշում իր մանկությունը Ֆրոյդը: Ավելի ջանասեր սովորում է ավագ դպրոցում, ունենում է նվաճումներ օտար լեզուներում, գրականության՝հատկապես անտիկ փիլիսոփայության,արժանանում է ուսուցիչների գովաբանության եւ հասակակիցների ատելությանը,որոնք սեւ,գանգուր մազեր ունեցող գերազանցիկ Ֆրոյդին հասցնում էին արցունքների:Դպրոցական տարիներին աղքատության պատճառով նա ձեռք է բերում բազում կոմպլեքսներ՝այդ թվում խոսելուց չի կարողանում նայել զրուցակցի աչքերին:
1884 թվականին Ֆրոյդին ձանձրացնում է փորձերը գորտերի եւ խեցգետնանմաների վրա, եւ նա գնում է փորձեր անելու Մայներթի հոգեբուժական կլինիկայում,այնտեղ նա շարունակում է  ուսումնասիրությունը մարդու ուղեղի՝ էմբրիոնների,մահացած երեխաների, կատուների եւ շների ուղեղի վրա:Ճիշտ է դա զվարճալի էր, բայց ոչ շահութաբեր:Ֆրոյդը գրում էր տարբեր հոդվածեր,նույնիսկ գրել մի գիրք՝որը այն ժամանակ մոդայի մեջ էր,աֆազիայի մասին՝ խոսկացության խանգարումները ինսուլտ տարած մարդկանց մոտ,սակայն ոչ մի բան չփոխվեց,9 տարվա մեջ վաճառվեց ընդամենը գրքի 257 օրինակ,ոչ փող, ոչ համբավ: 
Այդքանը հերիք չէ նա սիրահարվում է,մի անգամ արձակուրդում նա տեսնում է 21  ամյա, նուրբ մաշկ ունեցող,գունատ,ցածրահասակ եւ շատ արժանապատիվ կեցվածք ունեցող՝ Մարթա Վերնեյին,Ֆրոյդը շատ յուրահատուկ ձեւով էր նրան սիրահետում:Ծանոթությունից մի քանի ամիս անց Ֆրոյդը նրան գրում է՝ «Ես գիտեմ, որ դու գեղեցիկ չես այն իմաստով,թե ինչպես են պատկերացնում գեղեցկությունը արվեստագետները եւ քանդակագործները:»Նրանք միշտ վիճում են եւ հաշտվում են,Ֆրոյդը ամեն անպատեհ առիթով վայրի խանդի տեսարաններ է սարգում,սարսափելի մղջավանջը մեկ փոխվում է ներդաշնակության եւ երջանկության,տեւում մի քանի ամիս եւ կրկին փոխարինվում մղձավանջի,նրանք միմյանց շատ են սիրում,սակայն ամուսնանալու համար Ֆրոյդը բավականին գումար չի ունենում:1882 թվականին Ֆրոյդը ընդունվում է Վիեննայի գլխավոր հիվանդանոց եւ մեկ տարի հետո ստանում է օգնականի,ապա այնտեղ անցկացնում է վճարովի դասընթացներ պրակտիկանտների համար,սակայն դա ընդամենը գռոշներ են:Նրա ստացած նեյրոպատալոգի կոչումը եւս չի լավացնում նրա ֆինանսական վիճակաը:
1884 թվակին վերջապես առիթ է լինում մի քիչ բարելավել ֆինանսական վիճակը, նա Մերկից Վիեննա է բերում այն ժամանկ քիչ հայտնի Էրիթրոխելիում կոկա բույսի ալկալոիդ՝ կոկայինը,եւ հույս է ունենում առաջինը բացահայտել այդ նյութի հատկությունները,սակայն նյութի հատկությունները բացահայտում են իր ընկերներ՝ Քենիգստենը եւ Կոլլարը,Ֆրոյդը այդ ժամանակ հարսնացույի հետ գնացել էր հանգստանալու եւ նյութի ուսումնասիրումը հանձնել էր իր ընկերներին,երբ վերդառնում է պարզվում է արդեն հասցրել են բացահայտել նյութի հատկությունները եւ գործը ավարտել են:Աշխարհը կիմանա սենսացիան՝ կոկայինի ազդեցությունը ունի տեղական անզգայնացման հատկություն:Ֆրոյդը միշտ կրկնում է ամեն անգամ՝«Ես չեմ մեղադրում իմ հարսնացույին  հաջողության կորուստի համար»,սակայն ավելի ուշ իր ինքնակենսագրություն մեջ գրում է«Իմ նշանածի պատճառով ես չդարձա հայտնի այդ երիտասարդ տարիքում,»Եւ ամեն անգամ բողոքում է աղքատության,հաջողության դանդաղ հասնելու եւ մարդկանց դիրքը դժվար գրավելու մասին,բողոքում է հոգնածությունից եւ նյարդերի լարվածությունից:Հաջորդ անգամ Ֆրոյդը իր հարստանալու շանսը կորցնում է Փարիզում,երբ գնում է փորձաշրջանի բժիշիկ Շարկոտի մոտ՝ով բացահայտել է կոնտրաստային ցնցուղը:Բժիշկ Շարկոն զբաղվում էր հիստերիկների բուժմամբ,այն ժամանակ շատ էին հիստերիկները.Այդ ժամանակ Ֆրոյդը ցանկանում էր ցույց տալ,թե ինչի է ընդունակ:Մեկնելուց առաջ գրում է իր հարսնացույին`« Իմ փոքրիկ արքայադուստր ես կվերադառնամ որպես հայտնի գիտնական եւ մեծ գումարով այդ ժամանակ կամուսնանանք»:Սակայն այդպես տեղի չի ունենում Փարիզում,Ֆրոյդը տարվում է Կոկայինի օգտագործամաբ,ակումբներում խմում է աբսենտ եւ քնադատում է փարիզուհիներին՝իրենց տգեղ,երկար քթով եւ ծուռ ոտքեր ունեցող արտաքինի համար, նա անցնում է երազանքների գիրկը եւ անիմաստ վատնում է ժամանակը:Ընդհանուր առմամբ Ֆրոյդի եւ Շարկոյի համատեղ ուսումնասիրությունը չստացվեց,Ֆրոյդը այդ ժամանակ մտածում էր,թե ինչու չի կարող բժիշկ Շարկոյի նման լինել հարուստ եւ հայտնի:Ամեն երեքշաբթի բժիշկ Շարկոն կազմակերպում էր հասարակական սեանսներ՝ որտեղ բուժում էր հիստերիկներին հիպնոզի միջոցով,այդ տեսարանը Ֆրոյդին հիացմունք էր պատճառում եւ  նա վորոշում է,որ պետք է հիպնոսը նայել որպես նոր կլինիկական պրակտիկայի մոդելը: 
Միակ բանը, որ կարողացել է ստանալ Ֆրոյդը Շարկոյից դա իր աշխատանքների թարգմանություններն էին գերմաներենի համար: Նա թարգմանել է մի քանի գիրք հիպնոսի մասին,սակայն ցավոք այդ նյութերը նա չի յուրացնում:Ֆրոյդը ուզում էր շատ փող,կար միայն մեկ լուծում՝ մասնավոր պրակտիկա:Նա թերթերում տալիս է հայտարարություններ՝ բուժում եմ տարբեր նյարդային հիվանդություններ,իր սենյակներից մեկը ձեւավորում է որպես կաբինետ, հաճախորդներ առայժմ չկան,բայց նա սպասում է՝վստահ լինելով,որ կունենա հաճախորդներ:Եւ վերջապես հայտնվում են առաջին հաճախորդները՝ որոնոց նրա մոտ էին ուղարկել իր բժիշկ ընկերները:Ֆրոյդը մտածում էր՝«Ինչ՜ հոգնեցուցիչ է ժամերով լսել նրանց բողոքները,գրասենյակում անցկացնել օրվա կեսը եւ պարզ չէ,թե ինչ անել նրանց հետ»:Ինչ՞ անեմ նրանց հետ Մարթա՝ ասում էր Ֆրոյդը,ես նունիսկ պրակտիկա չունեմ,միգուցէ՞ դասագիրք կարդամ?նրա համար էլեկտրոթերապիայի դասագիրք է բերում իր համալսարանական ընկերը, Ֆրոյդը անմիջապես էլեկտրոդները միացնում է դժբախտ հիվանդներին՝ արդյունքները զրո,փորձում է նաեւ բժիշկ Շարկոյի հիպնոսի մեթոդը,դա նույնպես չի աշխատում:Նա չի կարողանում նայել մարդկանց աչքերի մեջ դեռ դպրոցական տարիներից,այնուհետեւ հորինում է կոնցենտրացիայի մեթոդը, մատները դնում է հիվանդի ճակատին,սեղմում է եւ հիվանդին հարցնում է,թե ինչն է նրան անհանգստացնում,ինչը՞: Այնուհետեւ հուսահատությունից փորձում է մերսում, վաննաներ,դիետիկ սննդակարք,բայց բոլորը ապարդյուն:Ձեռք տալ մատներով հիվանդներին եւ տանջել հարցերով նա վերջ տվեց 1896 թվականին,երբ հիվանդներից մեկը բողոքեց,որ Ֆրոյդը ոչ միայն չի օգնում իրեն,այլ նույնիսկ խանգառում է:Ֆրոյդը փորձեց գործնթացը դարձնել ավելի հարմար՝ գոնե իր համար:Քանի որ նա չէր կարողանում նայել հիվանդի աչքերին,դրա համար մտածեց լուծում՝ հիվանդը պետք է պառկի թախտին,իսկ նա նստի գլխի հետեւից՝ հիմնավորումը որպեսզի  հիվանդը թուլանա եւ ոչինչից չամաչի,մեկ այլ հիմնավորումն այն է,որ հիվանդը հիմար բաներ ասելուց ցույց չտա դեմքի արտահայտությունը եւ ավելի ազատ լինի եւ վերջապես զգա,որ իրեն լսում են ու խոսի այն ինչ ցանկանում է:Սա մի մեթոդ է ազատ ասոցիացիայի բացահայտում անգիտակից վիճակում:Այսպես ծնունդ առավ հիմնական կանոններն ու դոգմաները նոր մասնագիտության մեջ:Ֆրոյդը փորձել է այնպես անել,որ հոգեվերլուծումը հարմար լինի իրեն:Այդ բոլորի մասին նա պատմում  է մարտի 15-ին լույս տեսած Գերմանական բժշկական ամսագրի համարում եւ հենց այստեղ է առաջին անգամ օգտագործել հոգեվերլուծություն տերմինը: Ճիշտ է հիմա նույնպես նա մեծ գումարներ չի աշխատում,սակայն զգում է,որ սկսած գործը մեծ հաճողություններ կունենա,նա աշխատում է դժվար, գրում է գրքեր եւ հոդվածներ,օրեկան ծխում է 20 սիգար (այն օգնում է նրան կենտրոնանալ :Smile:  Նա իր գրասենյակը ձեւավորեց իրեն հարմար ոճով,նվազեցրեց լուսավորումը,կախեց անտիկ նկարներ եւ այլ մանրուքներ հետագայում ավելացրեց,որ հոգեվերլուծումը ավելի արդյունավետ լինի,Ֆրոյդը մտածում էր,որ հոգեվերլուծումը պետք է թանկ հաճույք լինի,նա ասում էր,որ բուժումը ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի,եթե հարվածի հիվանդի գրպանին,որպես ապացույց շաբաթը մեկ ընդունում էր անվճար մեկ հիվանդի եւ հետո ձեռքերն էր թափ տալիս,քանի որ պրոգրես չէր լինում,թե ինչու պրոգրես չի լինում Ֆրոյդը գեղեցիկ գրական ձեւով ներկայացրել է իր թեորյաում՝ որը 1930 թվականին նրան պարգեւեց Գյոթեի մրցանակ գրականության ասպարեզում:Ընդհանուր առմամբ,նա իր աշխատանքի համար վերձնում էր բավականին մեծ գումար,նրա մոտ մեկ այցը արժեր 40 կռոն,կամ 1 ֆունտ 13 շիլինգ,այդ գումարով կարելի էր այն ժամանակ գնել թանկ կոստյում: 1923 թվականին նրան վիրահատում են բերանի խոռոչի քաղցկեղի պատճառով,պրոթեզավորումը եւ սարսափելի ցավը նրան շատ են տանջում,նա չի կարողանում նորմալ սնվել եւ խոսել,սկայն դրան վերաբերվում է կատակով,բազում կատակներ է անում եւ գրում է տարբեր հոդվածներ Տանտոսի՝ մահվան ասծո եւ տեսություն այն մասին,թե ինչպես է մահը գրավում մարդկանց:Այդ ֆոնին նա հասնում է  խելագար փառքի,օրինակ, հայտնի հոլիվուդյան մագնատ Սեմուել Գոդվինը նրան առաջարկել է 100 հազար դոլար միայն այն բանի համար,որ Ֆրոյդը թույլ տա իր անունը տեղադրեն՝ «Մարդկությանը հայտնի սիրո պատմություններ» ֆիլմի տիտրերում:Ֆրոյդը նրան գրել է զայրացած մերժման նամակ,նույն ճակատագրին է արժանացել գերմանական Ուֆա ընկերությունը՝որոնք ցանկանում էին նկարահանել ֆիլմ հոգեվերլուծության մասին:
 Ֆաշիզմի գալուստը վերածում է Ֆրոյդի կյանքը դժոխքի,Բեռլինում հրապարակավ այրում են նրա գրքերը, նրա սիրելի դուստրը`Աննան, ով գնացել էր հոր հետքերով եւ զբաղեցնում էր միջազգային հոգեվերլուծության կազմակերպությունը,ձեռփակալվում է գեստապոների կողմից: Ընտանիքով Ֆրոյդը փախչում է Լոնդոն,նրա առողջական վիճակը վատանում է,իր կյանքի վերջը նա է ընտրում եւ 1939 թվականի Սեպտեմբերի 23-ին նրան են ներարկում մորֆինի մահացու չափաբաժինը իր խնդրանքով:

----------

aragats (09.11.2011), Arpine (09.11.2011), einnA (13.11.2011), Freeman (14.11.2011), Renata (09.11.2011), Գեա (09.11.2011)

----------

